# NSW Nomination Stream 2 option



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a bit curious in having some expert advise regarding the option mentioned by NSW (Stream 2: Very highly ranking candidates in CSOL). What does it mean actually?

And as per the statement Very Highly Ranking Candidates means 90+ points? 

Looking forward for some expert advises. Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very highly ranking candidates amongst others. If everyone's applying with 60 points, then you are more likely to be considered as highly ranking candidate if your score is 70+ (but that's not the reality as there are people with 65-70 points, so I'd say realistically it's 80+)


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Spark 92,

It seems like they are having different name for the Supplementary list option in South Australia. 

But have u seen any case so far applying and getting invitation??


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

I am also having 70 points with State sponsorship  



spark92 said:


> Very highly ranking candidates amongst others. If everyone's applying with 60 points, then you are more likely to be considered as highly ranking candidate if your score is 70+ (but that's not the reality as there are people with 65-70 points, so I'd say realistically it's 80+)


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

mamoon said:


> Spark 92,
> 
> It seems like they are having different name for the Supplementary list option in South Australia.
> 
> But have u seen any case so far applying and getting invitation??


Don't know about any other states but NSW has not sent any invites since July so we don't really know anything about it yet. Best to apply where possible.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

got invited under stream 2 last 18Dec2015.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> got invited under stream 2 last 18Dec2015.


Congrats buddy. Please share your points distribution and when did you lodged your application?

Waiting for your reply buddy,


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mamoon said:


> Congrats buddy. Please share your points distribution and when did you lodged your application?
> 
> Waiting for your reply buddy,



Age - 25
Education - 15
Work - 15
English - 10
SS - 5
EOI - 07 Nov 2015
NSW Invitation - 18 Dec 2015
NSW Application Lodged - 21 Dec 2015


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, please clarify so you got SS from NSW with 70 points only? And your occupation was not on their list?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hi, please clarify so you got SS from NSW with 70 points only? And your occupation was not on their list?



NSW invited me to apply for SS with 65+5(SS) points. My occupation is in CSOL but not part of NPSOL.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Hasan*

Hi Guys,

My profession is Financial Investment Adviser. Points break down is as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Language: 10
Experience: 10
SS: 5

Total: 70

My occupation is on CSOL but on on NSW prefferred list. Waiting for invitation from NSW. Would be glad if people in high point category update thier status on this thread


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

engineer20 said:


> NSW invited me to apply for SS with 65+5(SS) points. My occupation is in CSOL but not part of NPSOL.


Can you please name your category?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

nickchik said:


> Can you please name your category?


My nominated occupation is 312112 Building Associate.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> NSW invited me to apply for SS with 65+5(SS) points. My occupation is in CSOL but not part of NPSOL.


this is simply fantastic news. gonna change my eoi right now. And, please, tell me how much time has it taken since you checked NSW in your EOI profile?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

valsanail said:


> this is simply fantastic news. gonna change my eoi right now. And, please, tell me how much time has it taken since you checked NSW in your EOI profile?


it took around 6 weeks before i got NSW invite. actually my other EOI without a preferred state also got an invite from NSW. so i think, NSW will invite you whether you selected them in your EOI or not as long as you have the skill they need and if your the highest pointer for that particular skill then you will receive an invite. i am looking for someone who had received NSW invitation thru stream 2 as well for reference but could not find one up to now.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

But if your occupation is not on their state list how comes that you have the occupation they need?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

valsanail said:


> But if your occupation is not on their state list how comes that you have the occupation they need?


maybe once in a while they would need someone with a particular skill that they need at any given time that is why they introduced stream 2. at least NSW gives hopes for people like me with very limited options to get a state sponsorship. since we dont really know how NSW select people that they invite then
i could say being selected thru stream 2 is partly by luck.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> maybe once in a while they would need someone with a particular skill that they need at any given time that is why they introduced stream 2. at least NSW gives hopes for people like me with very limited options to get a state sponsorship. since we dont really know how NSW select people that they invite then
> i could say being selected thru stream 2 is partly by luck.



seems there's a sense in what you're saying. my occupation is also excluded from all the state lists.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> maybe once in a while they would need someone with a particular skill that they need at any given time that is why they introduced stream 2. at least NSW gives hopes for people like me with very limited options to get a state sponsorship. since we dont really know how NSW select people that they invite then
> i could say being selected thru stream 2 is partly by luck.


Hi engineer20,
there is a great hope in your post for all of us who are struggling to hit high points(80-85) for state invitation!
Thanks for sharing.

But I do see your occupation is open in Tasmania,Victoria and even specials-SA
Didnt you try in these states?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

@ Yogi4Aus

when i applied for skills assessment with vetassess, the states the were open for my occupation without special conditons were ACT and VIC. when i had my assessment and PTE result, it is only VIC that is open so i applied to them last Oct and got their rejection after 2 weeks. TAS needs employment offer and SA has special conditions to avail their SS.

currently i am waiting for my reassessment outcome with vetassess for an occupation in SOL so i could apply for visa 189. i had applied for reassessment 3 days after VIC rejected me. after that i revised my EOI to nominate NSW just because i dont want my EOI to be idle and useless. luck struck me and got invited by NSW to apply for SS.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> @ Yogi4Aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohk engineer !

Great luck indeed 
Congrats again


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,
I am also in the list waiting for luck under stream 2.

Occupation: 312611
Point: 65+5 (State)

Heard NSW will send invitation like rain within February_March. 
Waiting for that rain



Thanks 
Ashiq


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi All,
> I am also in the list waiting for luck under stream 2.
> 
> Occupation: 312611
> ...


Hi Ashiq,

I think NT is also open for your occupation. Want to give it a try?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry,what is stream 2? Where I can get link for stream 2 ? Want to check my eligibility. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

satsah said:


> Sorry,what is stream 2? Where I can get link for stream 2 ? Want to check my eligibility. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


Thanks


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

just received my NSW nomination approval and visa 190 ITA this morning.


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My profession is Financial Investment Adviser. Points break down is as follows:
> 
> ...


My wife is public relations professional. She got nsw stream 2 nomination on 15 jan. She has exact same points breakup as you. Finally got nominated after waiting for 1.5 yrs. we had given up on australia!


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

bunkr said:


> My wife is public relations professional. She got nsw stream 2 nomination on 15 jan. She has exact same points breakup as you. Finally got nominated after waiting for 1.5 yrs. we had given up on australia!


Congrats ! was the EOI effective date 1.5 years earlier or there was some change in points in between. My experience increased to 5 years on Dec 4, 2015 so that is my EOI effective date. Having said that it all depends on the occupation. I just hope they keep inviting inviting under my occupation.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Congrats ! was the EOI effective date 1.5 years earlier or there was some change in points in between. My experience increased to 5 years on Dec 4, 2015 so that is my EOI effective date. Having said that it all depends on the occupation. I just hope they keep inviting inviting under my occupation.


Hi Hasn,
wHAT is your current points,with points break up??


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Hasn,
> wHAT is your current points,with points break up??


Age: 30
IELTS:10
Educatio: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5
Total: 70

EOI effective date Dec 4, 2015.

Please share yours too !


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Age: 30
> 
> IELTS:10
> 
> ...



Points
Ditto same as yours
EOI 6/1/2016


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Points
> Ditto same as yours
> EOI 6/1/2016


Good luck to both of us ! I am hoping NSW issues a good number of invitations after 189 invitation round this friday.


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Congrats ! was the EOI effective date 1.5 years earlier or there was some change in points in between. My experience increased to 5 years on Dec 4, 2015 so that is my EOI effective date. Having said that it all depends on the occupation. I just hope they keep inviting inviting under my occupation.


Yeah, each EOI has an expiry of 2 years. The points claimed did not change over the period. So the EOI was still valid and we got invited.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Did anyone get an invitation today?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Did anyone get an invitation today?



No


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

*Points for NSW second stream*



engineer20 said:


> got invited under stream 2 last 18Dec2015.


How many points did u have


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

hemanthba said:


> How many points did u have


I have 65+5 points. As I see on the trend, they send invites for minimum 70 pointers for stream 2.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

WHERE can i check stream 2 listing for NSW migration?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

kaidenMVH said:


> WHERE can i check stream 2 listing for NSW migration?



NSW stream 2 is the DIBP CSOL list . Check the link below for details:

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

thank you


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

kaidenMVH said:


> thank you


Guys, any steam 2 invitations today?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> I have 65+5 points. As I see on the trend, they send invites for minimum 70 pointers for stream 2.


Congratulations Mr Engineer, I have a doubt in Stream 2, whether they consider Occupation or points, by the time considering application, I am a Biotechnologist getting 65 points this June, I don't think so more people on my occupation, so do they consider highest points or occupation, if occupation may be I am in good position with 65 points or just highest points then I am like any other people with 65 points. Any idea

Thanks


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Congratulations Mr Engineer, I have a doubt in Stream 2, whether they consider Occupation or points, by the time considering application, I am a Biotechnologist getting 65 points this June, I don't think so more people on my occupation, so do they consider highest points or occupation, if occupation may be I am in good position with 65 points or just highest points then I am like any other people with 65 points. Any idea
> 
> Thanks


They first consider the occupation. Once they decide to invite people with that particular occupation in csol then they will choose to invite the highest pointer.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

As far as I know, there are 2 new invitations issued under stream 2 from NSW today.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

kaktus said:


> As far as I know, there are 2 new invitations issued under stream 2 from NSW today.



Who are these??
Do you have info for the same?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

kaktus said:


> As far as I know, there are 2 new invitations issued under stream 2 from NSW today.



It's really good news for CSOL people, do you have any idea about their occupations and points they secured.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

received an email from digital services to apply for NSW under 190 sub class.

Applied today itself paying fees.

How much are the chances to get invitation from NSW


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> received an email from digital services to apply for NSW under 190 sub class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digital services
Is it an agent services??
What is your point break up ??


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nayan Patel said:


> received an email from digital services to apply for NSW under 190 sub class.
> 
> Applied today itself paying fees.
> 
> How much are the chances to get invitation from NSW


Firstly congratulations for invitation, may I know what is your occupation and points, is it in 190 visa or under stream 2


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Digital services
> Is it an agent services??
> What is your point break up ??


Digital services is the email account through which nsw sends invitations .... i have seen people with even 60+5 points getting invitation under stream 2 ...

Its just a matter of luck .... it all depends on your profession

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Digital services is the email account through which nsw sends invitations .... i have seen people with even 60+5 points getting invitation under stream 2 ...
> 
> Its just a matter of luck .... it all depends on your profession
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk



Hi Hasn
Thanks for that info
Do not give me too much of hopes 60+5
Friend really ,are you serious?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

hasn01 said:


> Digital services is the email account through which nsw sends invitations .... i have seen people with even 60+5 points getting invitation under stream 2 ...
> 
> Its just a matter of luck .... it all depends on your profession
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Yes Stream 2 seems matter of luck, first they are looking for desired occupation and who got highest points in that particular occupation, I am also looking for Stream 2, my occupation is Biotechnologist, unfortunately it was in restricted position in WA, do you guys have any idea that how long does it take for state nomination people to decide whether the occupation is to keep in the list or to delete (particularly WA)


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Stream 2*

Hi All,

Both my partner and I received invitation for nomination under Stream 2. I got mine last month and she got her's day before.

My occupation code is 262113 (Systems Administrator) and hers, 149212 (Customer Service Manager)

We had 75 and 70 points respectively with both of us having superior english

Cheers!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Varun 
First of all congrats to both of you
Did you mean you had 70+5 and 65+5

Also would like to know 
If there is any additional benefits of independent visa for both partners
Or either of you will apply dependent on other ??


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Hasn
> Thanks for that info
> Do not give me too much of hopes 60+5
> Friend really ,are you serious?


Yes check out the thread nsw sponsorship from july ....

But that gives us additional uncertainty of whether they will invite us even with 70 points .... we dont know which occupation requires what score ... 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Varun
> First of all congrats to both of you
> Did you mean you had 70+5 and 65+5
> 
> ...


Hi Yogi,

Yes, I have 70+5 and she 65+5.
Well, there aren't any benefits of applying independently. Applying independently was a conscious decision that we both wanted to take. It was a personal choice


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great then 

But this will also cost 1800 + 1800 AUD instead of 1800+ 900 AUD
hope you know that ?


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Great then
> 
> But this will also cost 1800 + 1800 AUD instead of 1800+ 900 AUD
> hope you know that ?


Nope, it costs 3600+3600 AUD


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Ohh yes 
Sorry I miscalculated
Though aware of it
900 for kid under 18


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Nope, it costs 3600+3600 AUD


Respect your personal decision but i dont get the point there wont be any difference in the visa one of you guys would get at half the cost 


Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Both my partner and I received invitation for nomination under Stream 2. I got mine last month and she got her's day before.
> 
> ...


 Hi,
Varun congratulations for your nomination, I am also applying through NSW Stream 2, is there any special process to apply under Stream 2 or it is as usual like NSW stream 1, do we need to mention applying under stream 2.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi,
> Varun congratulations for your nomination, I am also applying through NSW Stream 2, is there any special process to apply under Stream 2 or it is as usual like NSW stream 1, do we need to mention applying under stream 2.


No need to mention you are applying under stream 2 since EOI do not have that option. Basically, if your occupation is not included in NSW priority list then you will be under stream 2.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> No need to mention you are applying under stream 2 since EOI do not have that option. Basically, if your occupation is not included in NSW priority list then you will be under stream 2.


Thanks mate


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Anyone else who recently got stream 2 invite?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> No need to mention you are applying under stream 2 since EOI do not have that option. Basically, if your occupation is not included in NSW priority list then you will be under stream 2.


Hi,

I have lodged an EOI with Vic as State since my occupation in on CSOL open only in Vic.
For NSW stream 2, do i need to lodge another EOI and choose NSW as state? Or should I not mention any state at all?

My points are 65+5.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged an EOI with Vic as State since my occupation in on CSOL open only in Vic.
> For NSW stream 2, do i need to lodge another EOI and choose NSW as state? Or should I not mention any state at all?
> ...


Hi,

Go for a separate EOI for NSW. AFAIK, VIC also mandates that you select the state specifically. So dont modify anything on that one

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Go for a separate EOI for NSW. AFAIK, VIC also mandates that you select the state specifically. So dont modify anything on that one
> 
> ...


Thanks very much !
One more qn: How to chose the occupation code given its a CSOL code? Will it still be available in the dropdown option?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Anyone offshore applicants who applied after new list (Feb 23) got case officer allocation or approval? I applied on Feb 29. Still now news. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone offshore applicants who applied after new list (Feb 23) got case officer allocation or approval? I applied on Feb 29. Still now news.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Sorry wrong thread

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Anyone else who recently got stream 2 invite?


Hi Yogi,

I got an NSW Stream 2 invite with 70 points. I am an HR Professional. You can see my updated timelines below.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> I got an NSW Stream 2 invite with 70 points. I am an HR Professional. You can see my updated timelines below.


HI JAYANT ,congrats 
one thing i would like to ask 
only IN EOI we have to mention the state as NSW
Do we also need to apply for NSW individually? or contact them individually?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> I got an NSW Stream 2 invite with 70 points. I am an HR Professional. You can see my updated timelines below.



Congrats Jayant,even , I am also waiting for Stream 2 as a Bitechnologist with 65 points, is it possible with 65 points, any how congrats once again for your invitation


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> I got an NSW Stream 2 invite with 70 points. I am an HR Professional. You can see my updated timelines below.


Hi,
Did you lodge a separate EOI for NSW? May i know what state and occupation code did you mention in your EOI? Asking since for stream 2 our occupation codes are on CSOL so wondering if the dropdown menu for ANZSCO exists.

Alos in your signature, may i ask what is difference between EOI invite and VISA invite?


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

*jayant.giri*
Congrats on the invite! It took a while though, around 4,5 months till NSW invited you. 
I'm also waiting for my husband to receive an NSW invite for stream 2. We have 75 points all together with SS. EOI lodged on March,15.

*mystique1234 *
Yes, you choose a CSOL occupation also from a dropdown menu.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

dianenok said:


> *jayant.giri*
> Congrats on the invite! It took a while though, around 4,5 months till NSW invited you.
> I'm also waiting for my husband to receive an NSW invite for stream 2. We have 75 points all together with SS. EOI lodged on March,15.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, dianenok!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mystique1234 said:


> Hi,
> Did you lodge a separate EOI for NSW? May i know what state and occupation code did you mention in your EOI? Asking since for stream 2 our occupation codes are on CSOL so wondering if the dropdown menu for ANZSCO exists.
> 
> Alos in your signature, may i ask what is difference between EOI invite and VISA invite?


Dear mystique.

1. Invitation to apply for NSW SN 
2. Invitation to lodge visa application


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> Congratulations Mr Engineer, I have a doubt in Stream 2, whether they consider Occupation or points, by the time considering application, I am a Biotechnologist getting 65 points this June, I don't think so more people on my occupation, so do they consider highest points or occupation, if occupation may be I am in good position with 65 points or just highest points then I am like any other people with 65 points. Any idea
> 
> Thanks


Did you get an invite from NSW. I have also submitted my EOI on 11/04/2016 and the point is 60 + 5.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there anyone here who got invited with 60+5 points under stream 2?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

gracee said:


> Is there anyone here who got invited with 60+5 points under stream 2?




I really doubt about it gravy

I am not getting it yet at 70 +5


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Gracee *


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

gracee said:


> Is there anyone here who got invited with 60+5 points under stream 2?


I got it, check my time line .


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> HI JAYANT ,congrats
> one thing i would like to ask
> only IN EOI we have to mention the state as NSW
> Do we also need to apply for NSW individually? or contact them individually?


I had left the option ANY


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

can any one tell me when will be the inviation round for 55+ 5 pointers .Uptill now only 65 pointers have been receiving invitation


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

lolz no one answer me


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> lolz no one answer me


simply because no one knows the precise answer to your query.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
It was written somewhere that dated in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I got it, check my time line .


Sansu83, it feels great to know that you got your NSW Stream 2 nomination. 

I applied EOI for NSW today, 9th May 2016 under the same job code 263212. My overall points are 75 (70+ 5 State Nomination Points). In your view, what is the likelihood of getting the NSW nomination invite in the next few days? Eagerly waiting for the invite now.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Sansu83, it feels great to know that you got your NSW Stream 2 nomination.
> 
> I applied EOI for NSW today, 9th May 2016 under the same job code 263212. My overall points are 75 (70+ 5 State Nomination Points). In your view, what is the likelihood of getting the NSW nomination invite in the next few days? Eagerly waiting for the invite now.
> 
> ...


To be honest I am not sure about the invite, I got the nomination and then invite,

if you check my timeline I was going to re apply with different job code and was not expecting Invite at all from NSW . This invite is blessing in disguise, I think it would depend on the next draw, which i am not sure when that would trigger. I wish you all the best.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Has anyone received NSW invite for nomination in stream 2 in the month of May. Please update your timeliness if anyone has..

On the NSW web page, this is what is mentioned regarding selection..

*The selection process*
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager- 65 points.NSW Stream 2. Seniors please help Any Idea by when should I get invitation.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager- 65 points.NSW Stream 2. Seniors please help Any Idea by when should I get invitation.


Hi, 

I thought you had 85 points basis your update in the "EOI submitted club" discussion.

I see that you are now claiming 65 points.


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

missed on calculation big time.... was under impression that bachelor degree gives 15 pts master gives 20 pts and work experience 10 years full 15 pts. But have received positive skill assessment only for 4Y10months and remaining period deducted for not related to occupation. Am now working on PTE - 79 to take points tally to 75 from 65...


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Sir Please guidance required... Will 65 get me an invite... NSW Stream 2... 149914 FIBM


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> Sir Please guidance required... Will 65 get me an invite... NSW Stream 2... 149914 FIBM


Jimmy, why not. We have one of our forum members Sansu83, who got NSW Stream 2 invite with 65 points for 263212 ICT Support Engineer in March. So hope for the best and pray for the invitation to come through.


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I filed EOI way back in October 2014 for HR Adviser - 223111 occupation. Had been waiting since then. Cleared my IELTS in September 2014, then retook PTE in Feb 2015 to increase score. Scored a perfect 90.

Finally got my NSW Invitation to Apply for SN on January 15 2016. Applied on 21 Jan 2016. Got VISA ITA on Feb 8th; filed visa documents on 31 March 2016. Received Form 80 and Form 1281 request on May 03; filed on May 04.

Now waiting for final out come... hopefully it will be soon. 

I believe my ITA was received under Stream 2 as NSW does not have 223111 open right now. So it must be under Stream 2. It does not mention so on the invitation letter though, just says Skilled Nominated 190 visa.

Here's my score:

Age: 25 points
Occupation: 5 points (While my experience is almost 15 years; they only considered 3 years)
Qualifications: 15 points (I hold a Masters but they only considered Bachelors)
English: 20 Points (Superior English)

Total: 65 points
SN: 5 points
GT: 70 points

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> missed on calculation big time.... was under impression that bachelor degree gives 15 pts master gives 20 pts and work experience 10 years full 15 pts. But have received positive skill assessment only for 4Y10months and remaining period deducted for not related to occupation. Am now working on PTE - 79 to take points tally to 75 from 65...


all the best...me too  

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys, first time using a forum,

I have submitted my Eoi Nsw , with 55 + 5 on 14/05/2016 under stream 2 , and now...waiting

I have gone through a number of forums but haven't seen anyone who has got an invitation from my anzsco yet

my occupation according to ea assessment is Building and Engineering Technicians nec 312999 its not in priority list but its in csol

points break down

Age 27 - 30 pnts
Language - pte - 87 , 80 , 79 , 70 - 10 pnts
Education - 10 points
Australian 2 year study requirement - 5 pnts
state nomination - 5 pnts

total 55 + 5ss

I am redoing my pte next week to improve my score and gain 10 more points

I would like to know if anyone have seen someone from my anzsco getting an invitation from NSW

Also, if there is any hope for 55+5 pointers in stream 2 this year - just your opinion


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

bg89 said:


> Hi guys, first time using a forum,
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi Nsw , with 55 + 5 on 14/05/2016 under stream 2 , and now...waiting
> 
> ...



Hi BG,

First of all, there is no way to apply directly under Stream 2, or to even know whether NSW will consider your application under Stream 2 or the Main Stream. So far, Stream 2 has been a total mystery to everyone. There is just no way of knowing which occupations shall receive an invitation from NSW under this stream, or what is the points requirement therein. 

But one thing is for sure. If you have somewhat higher points (65 / 70 plus), then you are not going to hurt your chances. So the best you can do is retake your PTE and try to score high. 

Best wishes to you...


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hi BG,
> 
> First of all, there is no way to apply directly under Stream 2, or to even know whether NSW will consider your application under Stream 2 or the Main Stream. So far, Stream 2 has been a total mystery to everyone. There is just no way of knowing which occupations shall receive an invitation from NSW under this stream, or what is the points requirement therein.
> 
> ...



Hi Rangshah,

Thank you for the information. That's what I though I'm redoing pte next week to get that extra 10 points and make it 70 to have a chance via stream 2 with my current anzsco occupation. 

otherwise ill have to wait till end of next year to apply as an engineering technologist

I see that you too had to wait a long time for the nsw invitation, and I wish u good luck with the rest of the process


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Seniors. 
Please guide if here is a fair chance for getting NSW invite with 65+5 points under 149914 - Financial Institution Branch Manager by June 2016...


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jimmyaus said:


> Hello Seniors.
> Please guide if here is a fair chance for getting NSW invite with 65+5 points under 149914 - Financial Institution Branch Manager by June 2016...




Yes and No
I am waiting with 70+5 since couple of month
While others got it with 60+ 5
So trend is really unpredictable!!


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

rangshah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you get your NSW invitation in EOI correspondence tab ? Can you briefly explain how the state invite is given and what do we need to do after that? TIA


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nayan Patel said:


> received an email from digital services to apply for NSW under 190 sub class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was this email received in your correspondence tab in EOI? 

TIA


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Was this email received in your correspondence tab in EOI?
> 
> TIA


He mentioned about nomination email, you get nominated first and after paying fees and attaching requested documents you get invite. That invite is shown as invited in EOI. Nomination is received on your email address registered with skillselect site.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Was this email received in your correspondence tab in EOI?
> 
> TIA


You receive this email in associated email ID mentioned in your Skillselect EOI Application.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> You receive this email in associated email ID mentioned in your Skillselect EOI Application.


Thanks for your reply sansu83 and jahanzeb84


I did not remember which email id i gave at the time of filing EOI. 
Now I have changed it from the "Manage Account" tab in EOI.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

However, when I login again to EOI and go to manage account and select the option to "update email", I am not able to see my existing email id there.

Is there a way to see the registered email id from the EOI login ?

Also can someone tell the pattern of the subject of the NSW nomination invitation mail. I filed my EOI a while ago, and updated it today.
Just want to check if there is any invitations that went unnoted in my mailbox. btw before invite i had 55+5 , now I have 65+5 points.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

i meant before update I had 55 + 5 points, and now I have 65 + 5 points.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> i meant before update I had 55 + 5 points, and now I have 65 + 5 points.


Go to inbox of your all email accounts and search for skillselect. You will find the last notification from skillselect.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sansu83 said:


> Go to inbox of your all email accounts and search for skillselect. You will find the last notification from skillselect.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Thanks. Was helpful.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Can anyone brief me on what is asked in a NSW SS Nomination form ?

Just want to be prepared, just in case I get an invite.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Can anyone brief me on what is asked in a NSW SS Nomination form ?
> 
> Just want to be prepared, just in case I get an invite.




Hehe
Bro you u will get 14 days to fill it and there will be no rocket science asked in it

Details asked will be near to what is asked in assessment and EOI


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Can anyone brief me on what is asked in a NSW SS Nomination form ?
> 
> Just want to be prepared, just in case I get an invite.


Nothing asked specifically, all you need to upload is passport copy,Ielts or PTA result, updated resume, employment letters, and payment. They need all proofs of your evidence that you claiming points for. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sansu83 said:


> Nothing asked specifically, all you need to upload is passport copy,Ielts or PTA result, updated resume, employment letters, and payment. They need all proofs of your evidence that you claiming points for.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Hi, Sansu83, can we ask NSW to consider our application, if long time there was no reply, I have 60+5 points and applied for NSW stream 2 on February, since then no reply.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, Sansu83, can we ask NSW to consider our application, if long time there was no reply, I have 60+5 points and applied for NSW stream 2 on February, since then no reply.


There is no option to expedite your application to nominate or invite. There is option to expedite after you receive nomination with specific conditions, lIke in my case as I was losing 5 points due to age factor after 30th April, and the other reason is Visa nearing date which does not apply before PR.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Can anyone brief me on what is asked in a NSW SS Nomination form ?
> 
> Just want to be prepared, just in case I get an invite.


Here you go 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Here you go
> 
> After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales



Thanks. This helps.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a QUERY-

Its been 1 year now, since I filed my EOI and cleared VETASSESS. I gain 75 points (including SS Points) as of May 2 , 2016. Accordingly, I have updated my EOI on May 2, 2016.

I can see that NO OTHER STATE apart from NT is nominating HR Advisors but when I spoke to them, they said that if I am ever selected to be nominated by them , they would offer me 489 work visa instead of 190 PR visa, because I do not have a job or any close ties in NT.

So, my question to all of you is -

Should I wait for NSW, are there any chances that they might sponsor me as they have around 4,000 seats to fill, out of which approximately 3300 seats were filled by the end of April, 2016. The remaining seats are to be filled by applicants in their priority state - occupation list and high scoring candidates in CSOL combined, or should I apply for NT and get 489 visa. I am worried if I will get a job on reaching there or will remain unemployed for months in a row?

I would be extremely glad if all of you can pour in your suggestions or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a QUERY-
> 
> ...


It's better to wait till July, as new rules and new occupation lists are commencing, but it's strange with 75 points, still you are waiting for nomination, I can some people getting nomination with 65 points in NSW Stream 2, don't know how the selection process is going, but any how, in my opinion it's better to wait till July and make decision.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot vulta9992 for giving your suggestion.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a QUERY-

Its been 1 year now, since I filed my EOI and cleared VETASSESS. I gain 75 points (including SS Points) as of May 2 , 2016. Accordingly, I have updated my EOI on May 2, 2016.

I can see that NO OTHER STATE apart from NT is nominating HR Advisors but when I spoke to them, they said that if I am ever selected to be nominated by them , they would offer me 489 work visa instead of 190 PR visa, because I do not have a job or any close ties in NT.

So, my question to all of you is -

Should I wait for NSW, are there any chances that they might sponsor me as they have around 4,000 seats to fill, out of which approximately 3300 seats were filled by the end of April, 2016. The remaining seats are to be filled by applicants in their priority state - occupation list and high scoring candidates in CSOL combined, or should I apply for NT and get 489 visa. I am worried if I will get a job on reaching there or will remain unemployed for months in a row?

I would be extremely glad if all of you can pour in your suggestions or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi friends , 
this is very useful thread .
i had missed it and think i missed the jan-mar stream 2 nomination bus also . but i updated my EOI in april 16 with 65 + 5 = 70 points in 225411 code .
as far as i know my friend got EOI with 75 points in march last/ april first week and he has already landed in nsw last week.

I also hope to make the cut this year but as of now no NSW invites have begun.

can anyone know when nsw will start inviting as it is already 1.5 months into new financial year. especially for stream 2 .

keeping fingers crossed and praying for all the group.

Thanks


----------



## Bankiya (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi All

Anyones Got any invite Under NSW Stream 2?

Wishing good luck to all

Rgds


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello friends ,
There seems no hurry by nsw for streams 1 invites as per the data updated only 108 190 invites till now .
That makes stream2 invites to be further delayed maybe november or december as per the past data .
The wait is long this time i guess no Stream 2 invites were issued after march or april may be .
all the best.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Hello friends ,
> There seems no hurry by nsw for streams 1 invites as per the data updated only 108 190 invites till now .
> That makes stream2 invites to be further delayed maybe november or december as per the past data .
> The wait is long this time i guess no Stream 2 invites were issued after march or april may be .
> all the best.


*it will rain heavily...with invites soon.*


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,any chances with 75 points for invite in stream 2.Submitted eoi on 10 august.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

harry786786 said:


> Hello everyone,any chances with 75 points for invite in stream 2.Submitted eoi on 10 august.


Depends on occupation.

I which occupation you submitted EOI?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

harry786786 said:


> Hello everyone,any chances with 75 points for invite in stream 2.Submitted eoi on 10 august.




All the best harry
I submitted EOI on 8 April 
With 75 points,no response FROM NSW but got 489 from SA 
You too can try SA !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> All the best harry
> I submitted EOI on 8 April
> With 75 points,no response FROM NSW but got 489 from SA
> You too can try SA !
> ...




Can you please share in which occupation you got invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Can you please share in which occupation you got invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check my signatures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Can you please share in which occupation you got invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He got invite for 225412. 😎

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,

does anyone know of a 232413: MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER who got a NSW stream 2 invite?

I haven't submitted my EOI yet, as I'm still working on scoring higher with the English requirement. If I get 10 points for English, I'll have 65+5. Do you think that'd be enough?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know of a 232413: MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER who got a NSW stream 2 invite?
> 
> I haven't submitted my EOI yet, as I'm still working on scoring higher with the English requirement. If I get 10 points for English, I'll have 65+5. Do you think that'd be enough?



Hi Jana,

Try to achieve good score in PTE and apply for NSW. What I can see these days as per the trend, they have slowed down the invites for Stream 2 occupations. Anyway just keep your documents ready for future requirements.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

mamoon said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Try to achieve good score in PTE and apply for NSW. What I can see these days as per the trend, they have slowed down the invites for Stream 2 occupations. Anyway just keep your documents ready for future requirements.



Thanks Mamoon!

I'm yet to receive my last IELTS results and I got a PTE-A scheduled for the 14th October. So fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

My ANZSCO is 249212(Dance Teacher)..is there any hope for me in stream 2 ??


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> harry786786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,any chances with 75 points for invite in stream 2.Submitted eoi on 10 august.
> ...


Hello yogi thanx for reply...in which ANZSCO you applied for SA? As per my knowledge only 80 pointers(special conditions apply) can get invite for SA except sol candidates..


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

has anyone seen a life scientist, or more particularly a biotechnologist receive an invite for stream 2. I have 80 points including 190 SS. ENG=20, EDU=20, AGE=30, EXP=5. How long is the average waiting time? I see that they take occupation into account first, but since we're not on their skills shortage list, I just wonder how long it takes for them to get to the CSOL applicants, if at all. Any input would be great as I haven't really been able to see how many people are getting in via stream 2 and it's just about my only option outside of SA SS.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> has anyone seen a life scientist, or more particularly a biotechnologist receive an invite for stream 2. I have 80 points including 190 SS. ENG=20, EDU=20, AGE=30, EXP=5. How long is the average waiting time? I see that they take occupation into account first, but since we're not on their skills shortage list, I just wonder how long it takes for them to get to the CSOL applicants, if at all. Any input would be great as I haven't really been able to see how many people are getting in via stream 2 and it's just about my only option outside of SA SS.




I am biotechnologist by degree but sales and marketing guy by profession hence under code 225412.

NSW possibly has sent invites to no one under stream 2 this year
But you can expect it by January if trend to be noticed of last year

Moreover see if you fall under supplementary list of south Australia 
You might earn an invite with 80 points thrrr

Coz i too got one from SA and going ahead with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I am biotechnologist by degree but sales and marketing guy by profession hence under code 225412.
> 
> NSW possibly has sent invites to no one under stream 2 this year
> But you can expect it by January if trend to be noticed of last year
> ...


NSW have sent invites under stream 2 and I got one.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> NSW have sent invites under stream 2 and I got one.




This year
I mean after July 2016?
Great that's a news to me
Congrats bro
Can you share your timeline??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> This year
> I mean after July 2016?
> Great that's a news to me
> Congrats bro
> ...


No, In April 2016, I thought you referred to calendar year.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a QUERY-
> 
> ...




Hi, I am also looking for state nomination in ANZSCO 223111

Did you applied in any state or waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I am biotechnologist by degree but sales and marketing guy by profession hence under code 225412.
> 
> NSW possibly has sent invites to no one under stream 2 this year
> But you can expect it by January if trend to be noticed of last year
> ...




Please help me understand something. Is it possible to get state nomination even if the occupation is not in state's CSOL list? I am a Microbiologist and I am very confused about this. Will any state nominate me if my point is high enough but the occupation is not in that state's current CSOL?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

any news for stream 2 invites by nsw this year .
seems they will send by dec /jan only as per past data.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

shufal said:


> Please help me understand something. Is it possible to get state nomination even if the occupation is not in state's CSOL list? I am a Microbiologist and I am very confused about this. Will any state nominate me if my point is high enough but the occupation is not in that state's current CSOL?


Even if state sponsors you for such an occupation which is not listed in CSOL, after approval from state, it ultimately goes on to DIBP to issue invitation. When it will come to them, how they will issue invitation to you when the occupation wont be listed?

I don't think so it is possible since DIBP is the ultimate authority to issue invitations and when the occupation is not listed, it might not possible.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

shufal said:


> Please help me understand something. Is it possible to get state nomination even if the occupation is not in state's CSOL list? I am a Microbiologist and I am very confused about this. Will any state nominate me if my point is high enough but the occupation is not in that state's current CSOL?


No its not possible to get state nomination if your occupation is not in CSOl.

Look for another Occupation title which matches your job description.


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Even if state sponsors you for such an occupation which is not listed in CSOL, after approval from state, it ultimately goes on to DIBP to issue invitation. When it will come to them, how they will issue invitation to you when the occupation wont be listed?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so it is possible since DIBP is the ultimate authority to issue invitations and when the occupation is not listed, it might not possible.




The occupation is in central CSOL list but not state's individual CSOL list. That's where the confusion arises..


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> No its not possible to get state nomination if your occupation is not in CSOl.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for another Occupation title which matches your job description.




My major was Microbiology, job experiences fall under broader ranges of Life Scientist. Both of these occupations are in central CSOL list but not in individual state's CSOL list. The other related occupation is Life Scientist nec which is under Victoria's CSOL list but I'm sure VETASSESS will not posivitively assess me for that occupation.

Thats why I am confused to go for assessment for Microbiologist/Life Scientist. I mean what will I do with 70 points (w/ SS 5 point) if state cant nominate me as the occupation is not in their CSOL..


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

shufal said:


> The occupation is in central CSOL list but not state's individual CSOL list. That's where the confusion arises..


I had a look in Anzscosearch and Microbiologist is on South Australia's supplementary list with additional special requirements, for example, if you have high points (minimum 80).
Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

Since your job is on the CSOL, you can also submit your EOI for NSW and hope for Stream 2 nomination. How many points have you got?


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I had a look in Anzscosearch and Microbiologist is on South Australia's supplementary list with additional special requirements, for example, if you have high points (minimum 80).
> 
> Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply
> 
> ...




Thanks! I haven't gone for assessment but I am quite sure it will come positive. My points will be: age 30, english 10, employment 10, degree 15, partner 5= 70, without state's point.

Can't get high point for SA.. NSW doesnt have those professions in their CSOL list. How can I apply?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

shufal said:


> Thanks! I haven't gone for assessment but I am quite sure it will come positive. My points will be: age 30, english 10, employment 10, degree 15, partner 5= 70, without state's point.
> 
> Can't get high point for SA.. NSW doesn't have those professions in their CSOL list. How can I apply?


NSW has a stream 2 option for 'very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations'. Don't get put off by the 'very highly ranking' as there are people in this forum who have been invited through stream 2 with 65+5 points. You would just lodge an EOI and select NSW. 
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

Get your assessment done ASAP as VETASSESS can take quiet long. I waited about 9 weeks for my outcome. Plus I thought all my experience would be taken in count and I could claim 10 points but they took one year off my experience, which means I could only claim 5 points in my EOI. So be aware of that they only assess the years of your experience that they believe you were skilled.

Your points are quite high. You could try for superior English while you're waiting, which would give you another 10 points and then you could go for SA as well.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

try 489 in SA 70 +10 ( state nomination for 489 ) = 80 . hurry up high points may get higher 85.


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> NSW has a stream 2 option for 'very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations'. Don't get put off by the 'very highly ranking' as there are people in this forum who have been invited through stream 2 with 65+5 points.
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> Get your assessment done ASAP as VETASSESS can take quiet long. I waited about 9 weeks for my outcome. Plus I thought all my experience would be taken in count and I could claim 10 points but they took one year off my experience, which means I could only claim 5 points in my EOI. So be aware of that they only assess the years of your experience that they believe you were skilled.
> ...




Many many many thanks.. I didnt know about that option! I will be submitting for assessment soon.

Thanks.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

shufal said:


> Many many many thanks.. I didnt know about that option! I will be submitting for assessment soon.
> 
> Thanks.


Good Luck!!


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Any one got invite this month on stream 2?

I just submitted my EOI for NSW stream 2 with 65 points.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. I'm applying for NSW SS under Management Consultant code (224711). I've just submitted my EoI.

My points:
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Work Ex: 5 points

Total (70+5) points.

I'm hoping to get an invite under Stream 2 since my occupation is not in the SOL but the CSOL.

Just wanted to get a sense of how this Stream 2 works? Do they look at specific occupations only or is across all occupations that they look for top ranking candidates? Then, is 75 a score with which I can hope to get an invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends,

Can you please check and confirm if I have done the right thing choosing nsw on stream 2 for 190 visa? Here are my timelines:
------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 212415
VETASSESS: +VE
EOI NSW: Nov 4th, 2016

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 15
English: 10
SS: 5
Total: 70

Thanks and your guidance will be very helpful for me.


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

shufal said:


> My major was Microbiology, job experiences fall under broader ranges of Life Scientist. Both of these occupations are in central CSOL list but not in individual state's CSOL list. The other related occupation is Life Scientist nec which is under Victoria's CSOL list but I'm sure VETASSESS will not posivitively assess me for that occupation.
> 
> Thats why I am confused to go for assessment for Microbiologist/Life Scientist. I mean what will I do with 70 points (w/ SS 5 point) if state cant nominate me as the occupation is not in their CSOL..


I was in the same boat as you. I am a life scientist, but I did not fall under the category for life scientist nec as I am a molecular biologist. Have a look at Biotechnologist, I got a positive assessment from Vetassess. My majors were biochemistry and genetics. I have a PhD and some work experience, so managed to get 80 points and get state sponsorship from South Australia by accessing their special list. If you have enough points, it is worth it. Otherwise, wait for maybe Western Australia to get Biotech on their list. It was on there last year. Best of luck and let me know if you need any further info. I have lodged my visa 9 days ago, so waiting for the final documents to go through and then I'm off to Adelaide!!!!!


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> I was in the same boat as you. I am a life scientist, but I did not fall under the category for life scientist nec as I am a molecular biologist. Have a look at Biotechnologist, I got a positive assessment from Vetassess. My majors were biochemistry and genetics. I have a PhD and some work experience, so managed to get 80 points and get state sponsorship from South Australia by accessing their special list. If you have enough points, it is worth it. Otherwise, wait for maybe Western Australia to get Biotech on their list. It was on there last year. Best of luck and let me know if you need any further info. I have lodged my visa 9 days ago, so waiting for the final documents to go through and then I'm off to Adelaide!!!!!




Congrats!! Really happy to see someone from related field getting sponsorship.

I am afraid I won't get 80.. So I have to seek other option.

You went for Biotechnologist instead of Biochemist. Is it because the experince was more related to the former one?

1. Please give your point breakdown.

2. When did you apply for assessment and when did you get the positive result?

Thanks!!


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> Got the answers from your profile.
> 
> Why did you appeal to Vetassess? Was there any problem in the first time?


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

shufal said:


> Ozziescientist said:
> 
> 
> > Got the answers from your profile.
> ...


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> shufal said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for the delay in replying, it's been a very tough time for me. No, there was no appeal for Vetassess, I just needed to get it reassessed as I received my PhD. The first time only included my Masters and then I couldn't claim enough points for the 80 points required for South Australia sponsorship. I think there are a few things that you can do to increase points, the easiest being to get a good mark on the English test. I did the Cambridge Advanced English exam which I think is much nicer than the IELTS. I did not claim any partner points. Have you made any further progress?
> ...


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

shufal said:


> Ozziescientist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. I was waiting for your response.
> ...


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> shufal said:
> 
> 
> > It is a long journey, so best just take the time and get things right first time around. Good luck with the IELTS, go get those points!!!
> ...


----------



## Man2015 (Nov 26, 2016)

*PhD experience points claim*

Hello Guys!

I have submitted my EOI under Stream 2 category in mid Nov 2016. 

I have a PhD from USA and a B.Tech from India.
Vetassess povided me with a positive skills assessment and 7.8 years of work experience,
Howevver, 4 years of the total experience is my PhD research work experience. I was paid a monthly salary (I provided proofs of paid employment and a tax summary to vetassess) as a research assistant during my PhD. 

I am seeing conflicting posts on various forums about DIBP's approach towrads assessment of PhD experience. Is anyone on the forum aware of successful visa grants where PhD work experience is used for point calculation? Can I claim points for my PhD experience since Vetassess has validated my experience? 

Thanks 
Man2015


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Man2015 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under Stream 2 category in mid Nov 2016.
> 
> ...


Dear Man , 
hopefully there should be no problem with it as it has been accepted by vetasess. just go ahead , i don,t think you have more options.
Regards,
Bony


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

*NSW 190 Stream 2*

Hi Guys,

I have questions about NSW 190 Stream 2. I submitted the EOI in late August and updated early November (higher PTE scores).

Since the lodgement of my initial EOI, it has been three months. I start to worry about my application as from other posts on this forum; some applicants got invitation under Stream 2 this time of the year.

Is there any news about this Stream or is there anyone heard someone has been invited under this Stream, please?Thank you for answering my question, any information is super helpful.

Many thanks
HKZ603

---------------------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 232611
EOI NSW: 31st Aug 2016 (updated 10th Nov)

Age: 30
English: 20
Degree: 15
Australian Education: 5
State Sponsorship: 5
Total: 75


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

subscribing!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have questions about NSW 190 Stream 2. I submitted the EOI in late August and updated early November (higher PTE scores).
> 
> ...


dear , i donot think any invite after july for stream 2 . please share if you know any case. 
invites are likely to start this month mid or may be after first round jan. 
regards
bony


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> dear , i donot think any invite after july for stream 2 . please share if you know any case.
> invites are likely to start this month mid or may be after first round jan.
> regards
> bony


Hi Bony,

Thank you for replying! Really helpful.

Sorry that I haven't heard any lucky one who got invited.

I guess it may delay this year as by October there was only 753 NSW 190 visa granted. It worries me that I guess they may not want to use up those 4,000 quotes this Final Year (hope this is only my silly opinion).

I have another question about the score. I know that many applicants scored 70 got invitation last year, but do you think 75 (inc. State Sponsorship) is high enough?

Thank you for answering and best wishes.

HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for replying! Really helpful.
> 
> ...


 hi hkz360 ,
no body can predict what and when they will invite, however last year 70 points were enough for most occupations . 
only time can tell rest all are guesstimates .
one thing more these 4000 limit has nothing to do with stream 2 as only very few are invited and no matter what happens bulk invites wont be issued in stream 2 so don't look at that list .
75 is really good as 80 points will get you an SA invite you can try there also say for 489 .

regards


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> dear , i donot think any invite after july for stream 2 . please share if you know any case.
> invites are likely to start this month mid or may be after first round jan.
> regards
> bony





bony said:


> hi hkz360 ,
> no body can predict what and when they will invite, however last year 70 points were enough for most occupations .
> only time can tell rest all are guesstimates .
> one thing more these 4000 limit has nothing to do with stream 2 as only very few are invited and no matter what happens bulk invites wont be issued in stream 2 so don't look at that list .
> ...


Hi Bony,

Thank you for sharing opinions. Nobody can predict, it is so true, and the Q&A email I got from NSW says the Stream 2 is extremely limited, so wish good luck and finger crossed! Also, '75 is really good' makes me feel a little bit confident now.

I considered SA 489 before, but unluckily, they changed policy this November. According to the new policy, applicants who seek SA 489 sponsorship have to work in the nominated occupation in SA for six months before their application. Therefore, I just missed the opportunity.

Good luck and finger crossed, hope there will be some torrential invitation rains mid-December or early January.

HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for sharing opinions. Nobody can predict, it is so true, and the Q&A email I got from NSW says the Stream 2 is extremely limited, so wish good luck and finger crossed! Also, '75 is really good' makes me feel a little bit confident now.
> 
> ...


 dear hkz , 
don't worry for SA they open up again in july . but hopefully NSW will invite all of us waiting .
regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> dear hkz ,
> don't worry for SA they open up again in july . but hopefully NSW will invite all of us waiting .
> regards


*You mean SA is closed now... ??don't worry for SA they open up again in july*


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *You mean SA is closed now... ??don't worry for SA they open up again in july*


It is not officially closed, but the conditions are quite tough:

1.3.2 If you are residing offshore or in South Australia and you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last 3 years, you can only apply for the provisional 489 visa unless:
At least 6 months of your skilled work experience was undertaken in South Australia (489 or 190 is available)
OR
You meet the requirements for Chain Migration (489 or 190 is available). 
This is why I can't apply for it.

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *You mean SA is closed now... ??don't worry for SA they open up again in july*


The entire Clause is here:

1.3 The following commitment to state restrictions apply.

1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.

1.3.2 If you are residing offshore or in South Australia and you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last 3 years, you can only apply for the provisional 489 visa unless:

At least 6 months of your skilled work experience was undertaken in South Australia (489 or 190 is available)
OR

You meet the requirements for Chain Migration (489 or 190 is available). 

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## deeparani8833 (Nov 3, 2016)

Anybody got invite for clinical coder under stream 2 last year.is there any scope for this occupation to get an invite? 599915


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> The entire Clause is here:
> 
> 1.3 The following commitment to state restrictions apply.
> 
> ...


*People, Dont Misguide...
I can still see following conditions on their website
Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points.


so it is still Open if we have high points..... *


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *People, Dont Misguide...
> I can still see following conditions on their website
> Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:
> 
> ...


I rechecked these Clauses to confirm (I was misled by the migration agent).

I do apologise for misleading as the Clause should be read as You can ONLY apply 489 if you don't have six months experience in SA. Therefore, the answer for 489 is yes if you complies either of the conditions.

Big apologies.

Regards
hkz603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> I rechecked these Clauses to confirm (I was misled by the migration agent).
> 
> I do apologise for misleading as the Clause should be read as You can ONLY apply 489 if you don't have six months experience in SA. Therefore, the answer for 489 is yes if you complies either of the conditions.
> 
> ...


hkz , 
i was also about to ask as nothing was found on website . 
regards 
rajesh


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> hkz ,
> i was also about to ask as nothing was found on website .
> regards
> rajesh


Hi Rajesh,

Here is the link:
Skilled nomination requirements

Section 1 Commitment to South Australia contains the relevant information.

I still haven't heard anyone being invited through Stream 2. Other applicants, I know told me that the number of invitation under Stream 1 was relatively small this November.

Regards
hkz603


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> Congratulations Mr Engineer, I have a doubt in Stream 2, whether they consider Occupation or points, by the time considering application, I am a Biotechnologist getting 65 points this June, I don't think so more people on my occupation, so do they consider highest points or occupation, if occupation may be I am in good position with 65 points or just highest points then I am like any other people with 65 points. Any idea
> 
> Thanks


Hello Dear, 

I am in the same boat with 65+5 points. As you have applied earlier than me, but I am just curious to know about your invitation. did you get it or not. what is the best point to apply with this occupation. 

Thank you


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Guys
Majority of stream 2 invites last year started from January 
And this year too there only handful of stream 2 invites heard or known
Wait for your luck n time after Christmas 
Everyone may have some good news waiting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Majority of stream 2 invites last year started from January
> And this year too there only handful of stream 2 invites heard or known
> Wait for your luck n time after Christmas
> ...


You have heard of Stream 2 invites for this year, like after July?? As far as I know there was none for this year yet. Can you please share dates, occupation and points?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> You have heard of Stream 2 invites for this year, like after July?? As far as I know there was none for this year yet. Can you please share dates, occupation and points?




Yes I have heard for occ 225412 with 80+5 points in the month of October!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes I have heard for occ 225412 with 80+5 points in the month of October!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow!. That's really high points though. I hope they'll invite 65+5 as well


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes I have heard for occ 225412 with 80+5 points in the month of October!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this mean that we need 80 (without State Sponsorship 5 point) to get the invitation?

HKZ603


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

hkz603 said:


> Does this mean that we need 80 (without State Sponsorship 5 point) to get the invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> HKZ603




Not really 
Last year in Jan same occupation with 65+5
Were also invited but in January 
So it depends what pool of ppl and points are available vis a vis
Number of candidates they want to invite for that occupation
It's more luck then ability required in stream 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Not really
> Last year in Jan same occupation with 65+5
> Were also invited but in January
> So it depends what pool of ppl and points are available vis a vis
> ...


Hi Yogi4,

Thank you for the feedback.

It is evident now that the majority of Stream 2 may arrive next January:fingerscrossed:. Whether an applicant can be invited is more relying on luck than ability (how many same occupation candidates in the pool and whether they have the same score, etc.).

We can only wait now. Wait for luck. Hope patience brings luck. :fingerscrossed:

HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi friends , 
December invite rounds will be on 7 dec and 21 dec .
So we should expect stream 2 invited on 9 th or 23 dec .(respective fridays)

who knows who will be lucky in the very first lot .

regards
bony


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> December invite rounds will be on 7 dec and 21 dec .
> So we should expect stream 2 invited on 9 th or 23 dec .(respective fridays)
> 
> ...


Hi Bony,

Thank you for the information.

Every time a setting date or timeframe always bring reliefs to me. Thank you so much again.

Finger crossed for everyone regardless their occupations.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards
hkz603


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> 
> December invite rounds will be on 7 dec and 21 dec .
> 
> ...




Bony
Usually these rounds are not meant for us
Though yes NSW
invite are received from Fridays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Bony
> Usually these rounds are not meant for us
> Though yes NSW
> invite are received from Fridays
> ...


dear yogi , 
true it is mostly on fridays.
i have mentioned respective fridays therefore .

also 18 dec 2015 last year when the stream2 invites were issued it was a friday. 
regards
bony


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

bony said:


> dear yogi ,
> 
> true it is mostly on fridays.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

This may be off the topic. May I know based on how many points (minimum) invites are sent for stream 2 this month?


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may be off the topic. May I know based on how many points (minimum) invites are sent for stream 2 this month?
> 
> ...


dear selvan , 
don't have much data in the forum but 70 -75 points should do .
don't know any case with 65 points got invite last year. 
also these are very limited per occupation so may be less than 5-10 invites per occupations are issued that also depends upon the demand. 

invited begin mid december and main round are mid jan to mar.
regards
bony


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may be off the topic. May I know based on how many points (minimum) invites are sent for stream 2 this month?
> 
> ...




There is nothing specific
Depends on how unique your profile is 
And occupation availability 
Though ppl have got invite at 65+5
And some are still stuck at 75+5 as well



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cool. Thanks Bony and Yogi. I'm with 60+5 points. Let me see if I can give PTE another go. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends the group is very silent today ...is everyone waiting for Friday stream 2 draw? Will there be one?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Friends the group is very silent today ...is everyone waiting for Friday stream 2 draw? Will there be one?




Yes, I'm. However my Score is 60+5. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Friends the group is very silent today ...is everyone waiting for Friday stream 2 draw? Will there be one?


HOPING!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> HOPING!! :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jana and Rainbow,

I checked the myimmitracker website. NSW 190 EOI group is very quiet.

Some people indeed received invitation, few even approved in 10 days.

However, most of them are accountants and IT with 70 or 65 points.

Stream 2 is still worryingly quiet. Waiting and hoping :fingerscrossed:

HKZ603


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a question about the work experience.

I found that many successful NSW 190 applicants has long experience, 8, 10, 12 years etc.

My occupation only counts the second year of post-graduate work experience for 5 points. As I only have 1.5 year postgraduate experience, so I can't have 5 points.

I am worrying that they pick up applicants based on the experience. Anyone has any thought please?

HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the work experience.
> 
> ...


hi 
points are the first thing when they decide on a particular occupation donot worry. 
regards


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

bony said:


> hi
> points are the first thing when they decide on a particular occupation donot worry.
> regards


even today one person with 75 points and 0 points for exp got invited in accountant or same category.
regards


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> even today one person with 75 points and 0 points for exp got invited in accountant or same category.
> regards


Hi Bony,

Thank you for the message.

I just received the invitation from NSW. Finger crossed for further steps.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My timeline is shown below.


---------------------------------------------
232611 Urban and Regional Planner

31/08/2016 EOI submitted (65, 60+5)
06/11/2016 PTE (90, 90, 90, 90)
10/11/2016 EOI updated (75, 70+5)
09/12/2016 Invitated
....


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for the message.
> 
> ...


Congrats  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for the message.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you receive a invite under Stream 2? Coz this would be the first confirmed invite in Stream 2 for this year!! Please confirm.

Also has anybody else received a Stream 2 invite?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

VIyer said:


> Hi, did you receive a invite under Stream 2? Coz this would be the first confirmed invite in Stream 2 for this year!! Please confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> Also has anybody else received a Stream 2 invite?




No Vlyer
I can assure you this is not first
But yes first with 75 points!!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi, did you receive a invite under Stream 2? Coz this would be the first confirmed invite in Stream 2 for this year!! Please confirm.
> 
> Also has anybody else received a Stream 2 invite?


Hi,

Yes, my occupation is under Stream 2.

Regards
hkz603


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi, did you receive a invite under Stream 2? Coz this would be the first confirmed invite in Stream 2 for this year!! Please confirm.
> 
> Also has anybody else received a Stream 2 invite?


Seriously. ...please confirm if you feel it is a stream 2 invite that you got today....My hearty congratulations on the invite as well and hope we all get soon too....


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> No Vlyer
> I can assure you this is not first
> But yes first with 75 points!!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised. I have been monitoring every thread and nobody else has reported a Stream 2 invite in the current year starting July!! Any insights about which occupations have been invited so far?

Also when you say "first with 75 points", have people who have received invites earlier score higher points or lower?!


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Seriously. ...please confirm if you feel it is a stream 2 invite that you got today....My hearty congratulations on the invite as well and hope we all get soon too....


Hi Rainbows,

I seriously ensure that my occupation is not on priority occupation list and it is under Stream 2.

Yes, I probably the first one who got invitation with 75 points. (Maybe someone with same points got invitation under Stream 2 early but not posted here).

HKZ603


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

VIyer said:


> I'm surprised. I have been monitoring every thread and nobody else has reported a Stream 2 invite in the current year starting July!! Any insights about which occupations have been invited so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you say "first with 75 points", have people who have received invites earlier score higher points or lower?!





<*SNIP*> - *Rule 4: Personal Information - kaju/moderator*

See this a facebook
Post 
Someone who secured 85 points and visa invite in 5 days of EOI update
In last week of October 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Rainbows,
> 
> I seriously ensure that my occupation is not on priority occupation list and it is under Stream 2.
> 
> ...


Awesome news ...congratulations again..am so happy to just know that someone got an invite in Stream 2.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> See this a facebook
> Post
> Someone who secured 85 points and visa invite in 5 days of EOI update
> In last week of October
> ...


Wow!! Ok!! That's news!!

Now that 75 pointers seem to be getting an invite I'm hopeful. Lets see if they choose to invite from my occupation.

______________________________________________
Management Consultant (224711)
Age - 30 | PTE - 20 | Edu - 15 | Work ex - 5 || Total 70 + 5 SS
EoI 7-Nov-2016


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

VIyer said:


> Wow!! Ok!! That's news!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another news 
I am at 75 points effective. 07/04/2016 (8 months)
Will reach 80 on 14 Dec (coz of experience)

Still. No invite 

My point is stream 2 is unpredictable 
Hope for the best, but be prepared for worst! 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends, can one apply 489 visa in nsw under stream 2 category as well?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> Friends, can one apply 489 visa in nsw under stream 2 category as well?




No
Only for 190


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello I'm new here....pls this job description fits me however I have a bsc , how would tra view this? Hope I am not over qualified


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

What is a stream-2 invite?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

rock_aussie said:


> What is a stream-2 invite?




A suggestion
Before searching a group and posting a question here
Search the same term on google or NSW site 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> A suggestion
> Before searching a group and posting a question here
> Search the same term on google or NSW site
> 
> ...


Thanks yogi.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for the message.
> 
> ...


Hi Hkz , 
congratulations for the stream 2 invite .
really nice to know was very busy yesterday so could not congratulate you .
finally some hustle bustle in stream 2 gang.

it is really good to know that stream 2 has begun for 75 pointers now we all 70 pointers will wait probably in jan only next round will take place as from 23 dec - 9 jan Christmas holidays are to begun.

good luck and keep updating .

regards
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

rock_aussie said:


> What is a stream-2 invite?


Hi , 
Stream 1 is the open occupations in SOL 
Stream 2 nsw invites very high ranking candidates from CSOL list with say 70 points or above .usually begins in dec however open all the time for 85 pointer or above .

please also check nsw website for more details.

regards
bony


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi Hkz ,
> congratulations for the stream 2 invite .
> really nice to know was very busy yesterday so could not congratulate you .
> finally some hustle bustle in stream 2 gang.
> ...


Hi Bony,

Thank you for the message. I am glad that I can bring some news to applicants such as us who have to go through Stream 2 for immigration.

I recommend the website, Myimmitracker. On this site, you can find some candidates and their information (occupation, scores, and so forth). I used this site to guess my chance. I think many forum contributors already expressed their opinions that it is hard to predict the Stream 2. I personally believe that 70 and above is the entry ticket, but the number of same occupation applicants, and of course, the luck, play the equally necessary role.

I will keep updating if I have some news. Finger crossed :fingerscrossed: for the next steps (I still feel anxious and unsettled though I lodged documents yesterday, weird though).

All the best wishes for your application from me.

hkz603


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Thank you for the message.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Congratulations!! 
So happy that they are sending stream 2 invites out. 
Good luck with all the rest


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Guys, I think there is another one on immitracker but with 65+5 points. A Statistician from the UK.


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Guys, I think there is another one on immitracker but with 65+5 points. A Statistician from the UK.


Hi Jana,

Thank you for the message  and information.

From your message, there may some signs to prove that Stream 2 starts.

You have good points (if you try PTE, probably you will get 20 for superior. I tried six times, but it worths to do so, I think) and chances. Wish you will get the invitation soon

All the best wishes from me.

HKZ603


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi ,
> Stream 1 is the open occupations in SOL
> Stream 2 nsw invites very high ranking candidates from CSOL list with say 70 points or above .usually begins in dec however open all the time for 85 pointer or above .
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton bony, cheers


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a good news just wait for our turn now . May be 23 dec they will issue some more .
Regards


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Thank you for the message  and information.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wishes. I tried the IELTS two and the PTE three times. Haven't received my last results but even if I didn't get enough points I will take a break until next year. I'm 9 months pregnant and it's just becoming too much pressure. 
So I'm hoping very much that they'll invite my occupation and if they do that 70 points will be enough!!!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thanks for your wishes. I tried the IELTS two and the PTE three times. Haven't received my last results but even if I didn't get enough points I will take a break until next year. I'm 9 months pregnant and it's just becoming too much pressure.
> So I'm hoping very much that they'll invite my occupation and if they do that 70 points will be enough!!!


jana 
take care and it would be better for you if you get invite in jan mid round as than your new born details could also be updated before that . 
regards


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> jana
> take care and it would be better for you if you get invite in jan mid round as than your new born details could also be updated before that .
> regards



I'm just scared they won't invite my occupation at all and if they do that my points are too little.  
How do they even determine if an occupation is 'in demand'?

Do I have to update my EOI once the baby is here?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

I just got my results and I actually did it!! Finally got superior  Just updated my EOI


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow that's great how many attempts did it took including iets.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> I just got my results and I actually did it!! Finally got superior  Just updated my EOI




Congrats
Welcome to superior 
And stream 2 club (now with real chance  )


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> Wow that's great how many attempts did it took including iets.


It was my fifth attempt including two IELTS and three PTEA.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Congrats
> Welcome to superior
> And stream 2 club (now with real chance  )
> 
> ...


Thank you Yogi!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

*225412*

Hoping for an invite too. I checked my vetassess and point test advisory because I got pranaoid of my points. I was given extra 5 points due to experience. Oct 2008-October 2016 ( 8 years)

So I checked the point test advisory: it says Oct 2008-12/2014 - the date where I had my Cert of Employment. i am still employed in the company. So am I right 8 years should be counted to me? Because it is 2016 now?

Points claimed: 70+5

Also: 
I have EOI for stream 2 (visa 190)
Eoi for ACT (visa 190)
EOI for Any territory (visa 190) - should I withdraw this? Or should I change this to 489 and try 70+10?


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Im super scared that I will miss this chance. i only discovered stream 2 for NSW this May 2016 thus I revised my EOI. i only have EOI before for ACT which is closed for years now. if only I duscovered it last year, I should have received an invite like my colleague.  

Everything happens for a reason and I hope We all get to have our much awaited stream 2 invites soon. 

Guys do you think I should withdraw my other EOI and stick to stream 2 NSW? 
Or leave it like that since it has 3 different EOI numbers.

congrats Jana!!

Hi Yogi, should I follow your footseps and apply for 489 in SA with 70+10? What I need to do is just update my EOI right?


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you Yogi!! :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jana,

Congratulations!!!!! You have really good points and I think the invitation is just around the corner.

I went through a scary weekend (that why I was quite). My migration agent filled my application form wrong!!!!!! I had to call the NSW State Government yesterday to explain the situation. They just accepted my explanation :fingerscrossed: and now I am praying my application will be approved :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:. I am still shaking and unsettled.

Take care and all the best wishes. I am not sure whether baby will affect your application, hope some experts on this forum will answer it.

HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! You have really good points and I think the invitation is just around the corner.
> 
> ...


don't worry just wait and update . 
regards


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! You have really good points and I think the invitation is just around the corner.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Oh no!! Sometimes it's probably best to do it all by yourself if you can't trust them. And they cost so much money!!!
I cross my fingers for you! I'm sure it will get approved :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

angela922 said:


> Im super scared that I will miss this chance. i only discovered stream 2 for NSW this May 2016 thus I revised my EOI. i only have EOI before for ACT which is closed for years now. if only I duscovered it last year, I should have received an invite like my colleague.
> 
> Everything happens for a reason and I hope We all get to have our much awaited stream 2 invites soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Angela!

I don't think your other EOIs will affect your Stream 2 EOI since they're all separate.
What is your occupation and point break down?


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh no!! Sometimes it's probably best to do it all by yourself if you can't trust them. And they cost so much money!!!
> I cross my fingers for you! I'm sure it will get approved :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jana,

I am a lesson, don't trust them. I went through the NSW website, I think the application is to verify the EOI claim and the submitted documents are matched. In other words, it is not overclaimed or any material is false.

In my case, my agent forgot to tick the 5 point Australian Study in the application. The officer only asked me whether I claim this 5 point in my EOI or not. I said I did and he told me he would make a note and update the form. One of the case officers will verify all my claims using my materials.

So my lesson is trust yourself and if anything wrong just call them and write an email as written statement.

Finger crossed

HKZ603


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks jana.

Sales Representative: Medical and Pharmaceutical 225412

Age: 30
Study: 15
English: 10
Experience : 8 years ( 15 points)
State nomination: 5
Total: 70+5

Now, im thinking of revising my other EOI from any territory to 489 just to see my chances. 

Do you guys think its a good idea? 

Hoping for the rain of invites soon!


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Guys
Got my grant today 
For me ,wife and dad!!!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Got my grant today
> For me ,wife and dad!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! That's awesome news. Very happy for you! 
Is that the 489 visa?


----------



## deeparani8833 (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow..congrats..


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Got my grant today
> For me ,wife and dad!!!
> 
> ...


wow great , see this what i predicted for you a pre Christmas grant .

congrats and superlike .

regards
bony


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Got my grant today
> For me ,wife and dad!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats, Yogi! Good news is coming this month. Wish there will a rain of invitation, approval and grating after the New Year!:fingerscrossed:

All the best wishes.

hkz603


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Hi Ashiq,
> 
> I think NT is also open for your occupation. Want to give it a try?



Hey can you tell me where can I find the cutoff points for NT.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Got my grant today
> For me ,wife and dad!!!
> 
> ...


Wow congrats bro.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> congratulations!!! That's awesome news. Very happy for you!
> is that the 489 visa?


yes its 489!


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> yes its 489!


What is actually the difference to the 190?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> yes its 489!


Hey Yogi,

Do you have any info on NT?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> What is actually the difference to the 190?


PR after 2 yrs when u work for 1 yr full time out of 2 yrs in aussie


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any info on NT?




What 
About NTchubs?


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> What
> About NTchubs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone


Hey 

Like what are the cutout points for it and if you have a relative what are it pros and PTE score how much required.

Thanks
Chubs


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey
> 
> Like what are the cutout points for it and if you have a relative what are it pros and PTE score how much required.
> 
> ...


Hey chubs, this is the NSW stream 2 thread. You might get better and faster info in a Northern Territory thread. For example this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-northern-territory-state-sponsorship-15.html

You can also get info on the NT website:
http://www.australiasnorthernterritory.com.au/working/bsm/nt-nominated-general/pages/sol.aspx


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Hey chubs, this is the NSW stream 2 thread. You might get better and faster info in a Northern Territory thread. For example this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-northern-territory-state-sponsorship-15.html
> 
> You can also get info on the NT website:
> NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


Sorry man.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am sorry
Never researched for NT
only NSW or SA


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

Do you think there'll be some Xmas stream 2 invites this Friday?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Why not just keep on hoping


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I am sorry
> Never researched for NT
> only NSW or SA
> 
> ...


No problem man. Anyways thanks a lot.

How's your preparation going on?


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

*VETASSESS guidelines for skills and qualification- job responsibilities*

Hi guys, I've just begun the process to apply for the NSW Stream 2 190 Visa and have been carefully reading/going through this thread. Suffice to say everyone's personal experiences have given me quite a boost in confidence to deem my application to be successful. So kudos to everyone!
I've prepared my relevant documents for the skills assessment under the Advertising Specialist code (Advertising Executive) with a Bachelors Degree in Media and Communications (Specialized in Advertising). However my previous media company have only mentioned my job title and period of employment in the letter. I've got the first and last payslips, offer letter and confirmation letter but the duties performed have not been mentioned anywhere. While a request to my previous employer for the above mentioned details have been unsuccessful (because they are pig headed), do you guys have any advice on how to go ahead with this and/or if it is safe to send these documents I've compiled to VETASSESS? Would appreciate this forums members help. Thanks!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

you can also submit notarised job duties . 
do attach bank statement and itr if possible as these are considered genuine proof of employment.
regards
bony


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

bony said:


> you can also submit notarised job duties .
> do attach bank statement and itr if possible as these are considered genuine proof of employment.
> regards
> bony


Thank you Bony, just wanted to know if the notary would have to be in the country where I had worked or if it could be done in India where I'm presently staying?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

chubs3 said:


> No problem man. Anyways thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> How's your preparation going on?




Going good
Landing ADELAIDE on 13/2/17


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Going good
> Landing ADELAIDE on 13/2/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone


Congrats Yogi! I have seen your progress and eventual success to the visa and am really happy for you. After my positive assessment (hopefully) I should be at about 60+5 points under Advertising Specialist code. I plan to increase my language scores and then have 70+5 by February 2017. Hope this score should be high enough :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Nimzod said:


> Congrats Yogi! I have seen your progress and eventual success to the visa and am really happy for you. After my positive assessment (hopefully) I should be at about 60+5 points under Advertising Specialist code. I plan to increase my language scores and then have 70+5 by February 2017. Hope this score should be high enough :fingerscrossed:



ALL the best 
If you reach 70+5
There is no harm in getting 489 with 70+10 and instant invite from SA


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> ALL the best
> If you reach 70+5
> There is no harm in getting 489 with 70+10 and instant invite from SA
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm actually looking for a nomination from NSW for the 190 Visa, do you think my potential scores would help me achieve the ITA from NSW?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Nimzod said:


> Thanks, I'm actually looking for a nomination from NSW for the 190 Visa, do you think my potential scores would help me achieve the ITA from NSW?




I have not received it in 9 months with 70+5
So that also doesn't mean u will also not
As I said before
Hope for the best 
and prepare for the worst
Keeping an alternative in hand
As i also grabbed an alternative !



Sent from my  iphone


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Going good
> Landing ADELAIDE on 13/2/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone


Wow that's great man. All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey guys, under my nominated code of advertising specialist 225111 is my job role of advertising executive (media sales) alright? I have qualifications of Bachelors Degree in Media Communications, majored in advertising. I'm worried that when I send my docs to VETASSESS I might be grouped under sales representative (advertising) 611312 instead. Any thoughts/advice on this? Getting really panicky!


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yogi, I revised one EOI of mine and submitted visa 489 to SA with 70+10.
What should I do next? Wait for the email? Or should I submit my documents to SA website already? i revised my EOI yesterday.

Thank you, hoping for your reply. We have the same job code.


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I have not received it in 9 months with 70+5
> So that also doesn't mean u will also not
> As I said before
> Hope for the best
> ...


Hi Yogi, if you could please check out my concern and advice on that, since you have gone through similar assessment problems, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Nimzod said:


> Hey guys, under my nominated code of advertising specialist 225111 is my job role of advertising executive (media sales) alright? I have qualifications of Bachelors Degree in Media Communications, majored in advertising. I'm worried that when I send my docs to VETASSESS I might be grouped under sales representative (advertising) 611312 instead. Any thoughts/advice on this? Getting really panicky!




http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Latestproducts/AE1439BCCD8FEA27CA257B950013113E?opendocument


Check above link 
Always search this site abs.gov.au to match your RNR with anzcode 

And below POINTS FOR RNR
your RNR should match atleast 80% of below roles 

ADVERTISING AND MARKETING PROFESSIONALS develop and coordinate advertising strategies and campaigns, determine the market for new goods and services, and identify and develop market opportunities for new and existing goods and services.
Indicative Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand:

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Tasks Include:
planning, developing and organising advertising policies and campaigns to support sales objectives
advising executives and clients on advertising strategies and campaigns to reach target markets, creating consumer awareness and effectively promoting the attributes of goods and services
coordinating production of advertising campaigns involving specialised activities, such as artwork, copywriting, media scripting, television and film production and media placement, within time and budget constraints
analysing data regarding consumer patterns and preferences
interpreting and predicting current and future consumer trends
researching potential demand and market characteristics for new goods and services and collecting and analysing data and other statistical information
supporting business growth and development through the preparation and execution of marketing objectives, policies and programs
commissioning and undertaking market research to identify market opportunities for new and existing goods and services
advising on all elements of marketing such as product mix, pricing, advertising and sales promotion, selling, and distribution channels

Occupations:
225111 Advertising Specialist
225112 Market Research Analyst 
225113 Marketing Specialist

225111 ADVERTISING SPECIALIST

Alternative Titles:
Advertising Account Executive 
Advertising Account Manager
Creative Director (Advertising)

Devises and coordinates advertising campaigns which encourage consumers to purchase particular goods or services.
Skill Level: 1





Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2
> 
> 
> Check above link
> ...


Thanks Yogi, I'm not sure what my employer will place. But anyhow let me hope for the best.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

angela922 said:


> Yogi, I revised one EOI of mine and submitted visa 489 to SA with 70+10.
> What should I do next? Wait for the email? Or should I submit my documents to SA website already? i revised my EOI yesterday.
> 
> Thank you, hoping for your reply. We have the same job code.




If you have submitted 205 dollar fees for nomination at SA website 
Then wait for 4-6 weeks to get nomination!!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Nimzod said:


> Thanks Yogi, I'm not sure what my employer will place. But anyhow let me hope for the best.




The RNR for assessment
template should be ideally design by you and approved by your employer!
That way it will always look better!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> The RNR for assessment
> template should be ideally design by you and approved by your employer!
> That way it will always look better!
> 
> ...


Thanks Yogi, these ex employers of mine are very snobbish so they will most probably state the duties performed.


----------



## Mohitk87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Any idea if marketing/ PR roles open up for state sponsorship in NSW? Thanks!


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

No, I have not paid anything yet because I thought I need to receive an email stating that I am invited?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

angela922 said:


> No, I have not paid anything yet because I thought I need to receive an email stating that I am invited?




http://www.migration.sa.gov.au
Go to above site 
Make an account
And apply for nomination 
If according to claims , you reach 80 points
It was ask you pay 205$ nomination fees.


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

angela922 said:


> No, I have not paid anything yet because I thought I need to receive an email stating that I am invited?


hi , 
better wait for stream 2 nsw as invites will begin in jan and feb . 
regards


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

bony said:


> hi ,
> 
> better wait for stream 2 nsw as invites will begin in jan and feb .
> 
> regards




Yes u can wait
But no harm in risking 205$ to secure atleast one spot


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes u can wait
> But no harm in risking 205$ to secure atleast one spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone




Hii guys,

How can you predict NSW stream 2 will start from Jan. M also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite because I don't have any other option.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Hii guys,
> 
> How can you predict NSW stream 2 will start from Jan. M also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite because I don't have any other option.
> 
> ...




It's just a guess
Keeping in mind last years trend
And also not much application nomination till date!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> It's just a guess
> Keeping in mind last years trend
> And also not much application nomination till date!
> 
> ...


Ok thank you.

Hope will get invite with 70 Points.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all, anyone got nsw invite today in stream 2?


----------



## m.daanish (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi i have lodged an EOI with the following details its been around 6-7 weeks now but no repsonse from NSW what can i expect. 

Age - 31 points 30 
Language - superior - points 20 
Occupation - Property Manager - points - 10 
Education - Masters Degree - points - 15 
Spouse Language - Points - 5 

State sponsorship - points - 5 

Occupation is not on the state list but it is there on the CSOL and so i have lodged an application under stream 2. Can any one tell me what to expect.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Wishing you all a happy 2017. Any movement so far in the new year?!


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends, this Friday any stream 2 invites we can expect?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi friends, this Friday any stream 2 invites we can expect?


hi rainbows , 
nsw is closed till 9 jan so it is next week only we can hope on other hand but dibp has picked up speed immitracker shows invites for 189 on 3 jan itself .
regards


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Any chance of getting invite for stream 2 for 225112 code ? Market research Analyst with 65+5 points?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys!! I'm new to this forum. I would like to know what are the chances of getting NSW stream 2 invitation for Advertising specialist_225111with 60+5 points. We applied on Sep 17,2016, but haven't received any response as yet.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Any news?? When NSW inviting us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> subscribing to this thread


Hi It is impossible for you not getting an invitation if you have filed EOI in Jan 2016 with the points you claim. You must have got it by now.

Regards,

Soham


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi guys!! I'm new to this forum. I would like to know what are the chances of getting NSW stream 2 invitation for Advertising specialist_225111with 60+5 points. We applied on Sep 17,2016, but haven't received any response as yet.


It will be difficult to get an invitation at the current points 60+5. You can increase the points by increasing your score in PTE/IELTS. Can you share your points break-up?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I just got my results and I actually did it!! Finally got superior  Just updated my EOI


Hi Jana,

You are also eligible for South Australia nomination now that you have 80 points (they have a separate high points stream as well) .. Check out the supplementary skilled list...


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends, anyone got stream 2 invite today?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?




Congrats Jana  can you please share timelines and occupation with points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats Jana  can you please share timelines and occupation with points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! Here is my signature:

232413: MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER 
12/09/2016 Vetassess +ve
20/08/16 IELTS 1 LRSW 8/7.5/7.5/6.5 
24/09/16 IELTS 2 LRSW 7.5/8.5/7/7 
9/10/16 EOI submitted (NSW 190 Stream2 65+5)
14/10/16 PTEA 1 LRSW 80/82/73/84 
29/11/16 PTEA 2 LRSW 62/90/87/62 
9/12/16 PTEA 3 LRSW 85/90/86/89 
13/12/16 EOI updated (NSW 190 Stream2 75+5)
13/1/17 Invitation NSW :cheer2:

Points 
Age: 30 
Australian Qualification: 5 
Qualifications: 15 
English: 20 
Australian Work Experience: 5


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?


wow so great to know congratulations and all the best .
what about your delivery ?


regards 
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi jana ,
what time Australia did you get the mail.
bony


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> hi jana ,
> what time Australia did you get the mail.
> bony


Got the mail at 2 PM Sydney time.

Thank you! I just had my baby last week on the 2/01


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you!! Here is my signature:
> 
> 232413: MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER
> 12/09/2016 Vetassess +ve
> ...




Great you deserve it  are you in Aus right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Got the mail at 2 PM Sydney time.
> 
> Thank you! I just had my baby last week on the 2/01


Well well well.. This year has been good for you already... 

Congrats...

_____________________________________________________
Management Consultant (224711)
Age 30 | PTE 20 | Education 15 | Skill 5 | SS 5 || Total 75
EOI date of effect 7-Nov-2016
Status ITA Awaited


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?


Congratulations Janaa


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats !! Jana !!



jana1234 said:


> I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you guys!! So happy!!!

sundeepadv No, at the moment I'm in Germany.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> I got an invite today!!! YAY! Anyone else got one too?


Hi Jana,


Many many congratulations!! Glad that they have started sending invites for stream 2 as well.
Lets hope us 70 pointers also get some good news very soon.

Can you tell me when did you file your first EOI for NSW? I know you updated your EOI with
the new PTE score, but if you could tell me the date on which you filed EOI for the first time,
it will give me an idea about my timeline for possible invite.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All, 

I would need expertise of the senior members in the forum. I already have received visa for vic. However, today I happen to receive NSW invitation. With that been said, what approach should I follow from here. My heart is inclined towards NSW only.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would need expertise of the senior members in the forum. I already have received visa for vic. However, today I happen to receive NSW invitation. With that been said, what approach should I follow from here. My heart is inclined towards NSW only.
> 
> ...


If you already have a visa then you should just go ahead and move to Australia. Even if your heart is so inclined to NSW, remember that you have to spend 2 years in Victoria and then you can be where you want to be in Australia after that...

A Victoria in hand is worth an NSW in the bush


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations!! Glad that they have started sending invites for stream 2 as well.
> ...


Hi aussiedream, Thank you so much! I initially submitted my EOI on 9/10/16.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Got the mail at 2 PM Sydney time.
> 
> Thank you! I just had my baby last week on the 2/01


hi ,
congratulations for the new born .
this makes it .
double happy new year to you . 
good .
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

bony said:


> hi ,
> congratulations for the new born .
> this makes it .
> double happy new year to you .
> ...


hi 
did you updated the eoi for your baby ?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> hi
> did you updated the eoi for your baby ?


thank you so much!! Indeed, it has been a very good start to the new year.

I did update my EOI two days ago and added a third dependant.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Soham.. 
My point wise break up is as follows:
Age - 25 
Qualification - 15
Work experience - 10
English - 10
Total - 60+5(State sponsorship) =65 pts
I have submitted the EOI on 17 Sep 16. If I go for PTE retest, will it help considering that stream 2 invitations come in Jan-Feb and I'll be 40 in October. Please suggest. 
Thanks 
Shobha.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> You are also eligible for South Australia nomination now that you have 80 points (they have a separate high points stream as well) .. Check out the supplementary skilled list...


filing EOI for SA at 75+5 is of no use.. as most occupations are being invited through nsw stream 2 for sure.... ehy to go to region with less opportunities compared to nsw... and very less occupations require 80+5 to get invi for nsw stream 2 like mine...225412...

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations!! Glad that they have started sending invites for stream 2 as well.
> ...


its of no use knowing past eoi date... updated eoi date is what matters the most... 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would need expertise of the senior members in the forum. I already have received visa for vic. However, today I happen to receive NSW invitation. With that been said, what approach should I follow from here. My heart is inclined towards NSW only.
> 
> ...


choose a state where your job profile have better opportunity. if u have equal opportunities in vic and nsw. choose vic. 
as there is long que waiting for nsw invites and some lucky applicant (who doesnt have vic in his/her invitee state list) will get invite soon for his/her aussie dream... 😊

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Soham..
> My point wise break up is as follows:
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> ...


Hi Shobha,

Yes, you should apply for PTE again and try to score 79+ to get additional 10 points. That will open all doors for you. 70+10 for SA SS 489, NSW 190 Stream 2. Advertising specialist has limited options so I would advice you to retake pte. Also you can increase 5 points in experience.

Regards,

Soham


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Jana,


What was the subject in the email that you received from NSW. I just want to make sure I don't miss out. Also in Skills Select, is showing any new information below 'Action Taken'. Would be really grateful if you could let me know.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> filing EOI for SA at 75+5 is of no use.. as most occupations are being invited through nsw stream 2 for sure.... ehy to go to region with less opportunities compared to nsw... and very less occupations require 80+5 to get invi for nsw stream 2 like mine...225412...
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


Hi, what are your points?

And how are you saying "most occupations are being invited". There has been no info on what occupations they invite under Stream 2! Or have they released something recently?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> 
> What was the subject in the email that you received from NSW. I just want to make sure I don't miss out. Also in Skills Select, is showing any new information below 'Action Taken'. Would be really grateful if you could let me know.


Hey aussiedream,

the subject was 'Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - FULL NAME - EOI:XXXX' from digital.services

In Skill Select it still says SUBMITTED. I don't think that will change until the actual nomination.

Good Luck!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey aussiedream,
> 
> the subject was 'Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - FULL NAME - EOI:XXXX' from digital.services
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Got the mail at 2 PM Sydney time.
> 
> Thank you! I just had my baby last week on the 2/01


Congratulations!!!! And more congratulations. Fantastic news all round. I knew you could nail that PTE. You communicate well in your mails and all my internationalist German friends put to shame the English of your average British native.

Enjoy the moment!!!!! ....and sleepless nights.....


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Congratulations!!!! And more congratulations. Fantastic news all round. I knew you could nail that PTE. You communicate well in your mails and all my internationalist German friends put to shame the English of your average British native.
> 
> Enjoy the moment!!!!! ....and sleepless nights.....



Thank you so much! I'm really happy  
Now fingers crossed everything goes well with the approval and the visa. 

Ha sleepless nights indeed!!


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I come back to the forum. Update from me: I received the approval from NSW early this afternoon. I am working on my visa application now.

I am happy to answer any question and share my so-far experience of the Stream 2

Regards
HKZ603

.............................................................
----------------------------------------------------
232611 Urban and Regional Planner

31/08/2016 EOI submitted (65, 60+5)
06/11/2016 PTE (90, 90, 90, 90)
10/11/2016 EOI updated (75, 70+5)
09/12/2016 Invited
20/01/2016 Approved
.....


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends anyone got today in stream 2?


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Friends anyone got today in stream 2?


Hi Rainbow,

As far as I know, only my case is approved today.

However, I checked the MyImmiTracker, there are other four candidates who received invitation on the same day as me (9th Dec) were approved between 17th to 18th January (this Tuesday to Wednesday).

I guess the process is accelerating as there are about 2000 seats to be filled for this financial year.

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Friends anyone got today in stream 2?


hi rainbows , 
i checked out with my friend in sydney there are still holidays in sydney and majority of offices will open up on monday so expect the rain of stream 2 invites next week only.
start dreaming friends it about to begin.
regards
bony


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I come back to the forum. Update from me: I received the approval from NSW early this afternoon. I am working on my visa application now.
> 
> ...


hi hkz , 
congrats for the approval and good luck for visa application.
bony


----------



## vijaims (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,
I have 60 points (55+5) and applied the EOI for NSW on 28-12-2016. Points are as below.
Occupation: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age - 15
PTE - L-72, R-69, S-65, W-81 - 10
Education - 15
Work Experience - 15
Total: 55 + SS - 5 = 60 points.

I'm bit worried on whether the invitation will be sent? When can I expect? Your expert advise ix much appreciated. thanks - Vijai


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

vijaims said:


> Hello,
> I have 60 points (55+5) and applied the EOI for NSW on 28-12-2016. Points are as below.
> Occupation: 261112 (System Analyst)
> Age - 15
> ...


Hey this is a stream 2 thread for occupations that aren't on the SOL. Your occupation is on the SOL so you should better ask your question in a different thread. For example this one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

Any software tester(261314) here waiting for NSW invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

bony said:


> hi hkz ,
> congrats for the approval and good luck for visa application.
> bony


Hi Bony,

Thank you so much. I will keep updating my visa application progress.

Finger crossed this last step will go on smoothly (it's been such a long long way).

All the best wishes for your nomination and application!

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## jayne888 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Jana and everyone. Currently, My EOI is filed under 190 NSW stream 2. But Id like to file another EOI for 190 to SA under special conditions apply for my occupation. However, my migration agent was saying that this is not allowed and theyre not used to this. If I insist and something negative happens to the application because its the same
190visa application, I shouldnt blame them. From this forum, Im getting the idea that this is possible and natural for you guys without any fear at all. Heres my points breakdown:

Age: 25
Education: 15
Qualifications: 15 
English: 20 
SS: 5
75+5


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

vikka said:


> Any software tester(261314) here waiting for NSW invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Vikka,

I am not sure if there is anyone in your occupation here.

However, I use this website to have a glimpse of the candidate pool:https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers

Wish this will help you.

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## jayne888 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys! I was wondering if its okay to file 2 separate EOIs for 190 visa for both NSW stream 2 and SA for the same occupation. Anyone knows if this is okay?


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks HKZ603.
I have seen this website. However don't want to rely too much on it as the data is not regularly updated. 




hkz603 said:


> Hi Vikka,
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

jayne888 said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering if its okay to file 2 separate EOIs for 190 visa for both NSW stream 2 and SA for the same occupation. Anyone knows if this is okay?


Hi Jayne,

As far as I know this is totally fine.
I think a lot of people are doing that.

Good luck!!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi has neone applied in stream 2 in software testing category. can u people share tge details if any one has got the invite this year and any chances with 65 +5 points .


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

*Stream2-262113- Points 55+5*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.

How long I can expect to receive invitation!!? In fact, do I get invitation 

Point breakup as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
SS- 5

ACS gave positive result but even though I have 6+ years of experience, ACS didn't give me points for exp as my education is not relevant to job!

Please help me to understand and let me know how long I should wait or can I keep my expectations live


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

venkatram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you have a chance under stream 2 with only 55+5 and no experience. Try to get 20 points for english. You have better chances with 65+5.

Good luck!


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

I have 6+ years of original work experience but ACS didn't gave me points as my education is different from job roles.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

venkatram said:


> I have 6+ years of original work experience but ACS didn't gave me points as my education is different from job roles.


Yeah, sorry, I meant no 'skilled experience'.
Any chance you can resit the PTEA to get superior?


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

I tried very hard to get 65 in PTE   79 in all modules is like climbing Everest for me!!

Can we request ACS again to review my result !? By any chance..


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Good Morning.

I'm on the 1st stage of my application which is the skills assessment under 225412 (Sales Representative Medical/Pharmaceutical) and hoping to have a positive result. Just want to ask because I noticed all of you are offshore applicants which makes me different because I am currently in NSW holding a student visa. Under SA 190 or 489 provisions, it was stated there that you must live in the state to become eligible. Since I cannot afford to relocate my family I will hopefully apply for NSW under stream 2 and try my luck. As of now, I have 70 pts excluding the state sponsorship points which will total to 75 points. Do you think I have a chance to be invited in NSW? What do you suggest? If ever I will relocate and stay in SA for awhile then apply for 489, so 10 points will be added to me and I will be eligible under high points which is 80. Or will I take my chances under stream 2?

I appreciate to all those who will share their suggestions and advices. Hope to hear from you the soonest.

Thank you very much.

Regards,


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi, what are your points?
> 
> And how are you saying "most occupations are being invited". There has been no info on what occupations they invite under Stream 2! Or have they released something recently?


*i am talking about stream 2 invites at 80 points. for nsw. if you have 80 points. you will get invite for nsw. my ultimate point is... NSW Stream 2 is Open to invite, but at high points of 80... *


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

deepak225412 said:


> *i am talking about stream 2 invites at 80 points. for nsw. if you have 80 points. you will get invite for nsw. my ultimate point is... NSW Stream 2 is Open to invite, but at high points of 80... *


Hi, I have 70 points without state sponsorship. I will additional 5 points in April for completing 5 years of assessed experience. Currently Vetassess approved only 4 years 9 months out of 7 years. Also, I can increase 5 points since my wife has her occupation in CSOL.

Is it worth spending money for additional 5 points from my wife? Is NSW stream 2 invite has strong chances at 80?

Regards,


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> Hi, I have 70 points without state sponsorship. I will additional 5 points in April for completing 5 years of assessed experience. Currently Vetassess approved only 4 years 9 months out of 7 years. Also, I can increase 5 points since my wife has her occupation in CSOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why didnt Vetassess approve the whole time?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Marcial99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure 75 points will be enough. Just submit the EOI and see.


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

shufal said:


> Why didnt Vetassess approve the whole time?


They deduct couple of years usually... I think they do it in almost all the cases for some weird reason...


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure 75 points will be enough. Just submit the EOI and see.


Hi Jana, in my case 75 are not enough!! Hope I get the invitation in the coming months!!


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sohamdk said:


> Hi Jana, in my case 75 are not enough!! Hope I get the invitation in the coming months!!


How do you know that 75 is not enough in your case? You only submitted the EOI in mid December? There's people her that got stream 2 invites with 70 last year. 
Just wait and see. 
But if you feel more comfortable with 80 get your wife's skills assessed.


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure 75 points will be enough. Just submit the EOI and see.


Thanks for your reply Jana. So you reckon I will go for the NSW? Do you think since I am currently onshore will have some positive effect to be invited? 

Regards, 
Marcial


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

jayne888 said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering if its okay to file 2 separate EOIs for 190 visa for both NSW stream 2 and SA for the same occupation. Anyone knows if this is okay?


Kabayan,

Yes it's totally okay to file 2 EOIs. By the way, what occupation code are you applying? Nothing against with our migration agents (in the philippines), they somehow lack resources and informations. That's what happened to some of our countrymen here in sydney, they took the wrong pathway because they were misguided. 

Regards, 
Marcial


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good Afternoon,
I like to know, whether an EOI with 60 points (with 5 points of state sponsorship) and remain on on top of the que due to no other applicant or with applicant with equal point
can get invite these days.
Regards 
Wasi 1972


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Marcial99 said:


> Thanks for your reply Jana. So you reckon I will go for the NSW? Do you think since I am currently onshore will have some positive effect to be invited?
> 
> Regards,
> Marcial


Yes, I think just try and see. You might be lucky and get an invite soon. You' will only find out if you try. I'm not sure if being onshore gives you an advantage.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm new to this thread are there any Software Tester or ICT group people waiting for NSW stream 2 nomination.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello I'm from the same category Software Tester what is the possibility of getting an invite under NSW Stream 2 for our profile.... as per the trend it seems people with 80 points get invited very soon.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

How many points do you have? Do you know anyone who has got invite in stream 2 in 216314 code.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

First of all NSW stream 2 invite time is not known and people with high points more than 70 get invited within 3 to 4 weeks same applies for Software Tester if you have high points the chances are good.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi i have heard that nsw is not inviting for tester profile. i just have 65 plus 5 points. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

How do you know about this..... have you seen somewhere on NSW website.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

I jave checked on all these forums. No one has got invite and it is very difficult.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't think that Nsw stream 2 invite is going to happen anytime soon for 70 points....&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Don't think that Nsw stream 2 invite is going to happen anytime soon for 70 points....��


well actually it seems there is no invites for anybody from nsw this week and we just hope that things start moving from monday .
who knows when things will move just this dreaded wait esp for stream 2 where nothing is assured for us.
regards


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

NSW has started sending 190 Stream 2 invitations. I have got mine after a wait of 6 months!!!!!

So don't lose hope and you should be getting your invitations soon.


263212 - ICT Support Engineer 
Points breakdown:
Age:30| English:10| Education:15|Work Experience:10| State Sponsorship:5
ACS - +ve 
PTE-A - Proficient (14-May-16) 
EOI 190 NSW - 14-June-16 (70 Points) 
NSW 190 Invite - 13 Jan 2017
Application filed - 23rd Jan 2017 
NSW Nomination - Awaiting Nomination.

YKV


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Wonderful! You gave me some hope. Even though I'm with 60 points, happy to see someone in stream 2 got invite. I'm expecting in a year or bit less 

Congratulations and all the best further


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

YKV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> NSW has started sending 190 Stream 2 invitations. I have got mine after a wait of 6 months!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey congrats! I got my invitation on the 13th as well 
Good luck for the rest of the process! I think we'll get the approval end of Feb. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

May I know your occupation code and when you submitted EOI


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

venkatram said:


> May I know your occupation code and when you submitted EOI


Hey, I'm a multimedia designer code 232413 and I initially submitted on 9/10/16 with 65+5 and updated on 13/12/16 with 75+5 after gaining superior english in the PTEA.
I updated the EOI again on the 10th of January to add a third dependant. Got the invite three days after.


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

venkatram said:


> Wonderful! You gave me some hope. Even though I'm with 60 points, happy to see someone in stream 2 got invite. I'm expecting in a year or bit less
> 
> Congratulations and all the best further


Thank you!!! 

Thought this info would help you all as there would be very less updates regarding steam 2. I really know how it feels when we just have to wait with no further info.

Thanks again and all the best to you too.. 

YKV


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey congrats! I got my invitation on the 13th as well
> Good luck for the rest of the process! I think we'll get the approval end of Feb. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you Jana!!!

Congrats and I hope we get the nomination before end of feb. 

Good luck


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

YKV said:


> Thank you Jana!!!
> 
> Congrats and I hope we get the nomination before end of feb.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you! Yeah I actually just saw on immitracker that a few from the 13th already got the nomination this week. Hopefully we're next. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you! Yeah I actually just saw on immitracker that a few from the 13th already got the nomination this week. Hopefully we're next. :fingerscrossed:



That's a good news. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

@Snober : What should we do now as you are saying it is very difficult, should we wait for some time or there is some option. When did you apply for NSW.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

right now i m planning to wait for atleast this year untill june . after that i wll see what next can be done.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Apply for VIC when it opens in march... also I want to know if I can do reassessment of ACS as software engineer because this occupation has lot of invite.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

I am not sure abt the rassesment. l will also apply for vic in march . not sure if they open in march . are yousure they wll open in march 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

YKV Bro !!

You gave me some hope with 65+5 points !!

Thanks for your update !!




YKV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> NSW has started sending 190 Stream 2 invitations. I have got mine after a wait of 6 months!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

YKV said:


> That's a good news. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey did you add your case to immitracker? Would be good for other to see.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Snober said:


> I am not sure abt the rassesment. l will also apply for vic in march . not sure if they open in march . are yousure they wll open in march
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yes VIC will open in March 2nd week keep a watch and best of luck.... do you know any other people on this forum related to our occupation.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

There are a few more . i wll surely keep a watch and then apply. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey did you add your case to immitracker? Would be good for other to see.


Done now


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Good Morning! I just received ITA email from NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning! I just received ITA email from NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats  can you please share your occupation and timelines with points break up thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats ... which job category ... n other detaila regarding points and date of EoI

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys, I got my NSW approval and Visa invite from Skillselect yesterday!


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning! I just received ITA email from NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow so Good news after Long .
Congratulations.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations jana


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

I got my invite today....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Snober said:


> I got my invite today....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congratulations! What's your point breakdown and timeline?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> Congratulations jana


Thanks, bony! I hope you get your invite soon!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> Congratulations! What's your point breakdown and timeline?


70 points and software tester.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats  can you please share your occupation and timelines with points break up thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sundeep,

Thank you!



ANZSCO - 262111 (Database Administrator)

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Timeline:
ACS - August 2015
EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)


DBA - Sybase/IQ/SQL Server/Oracle & BigData


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Received NSW invitation (Stream 2) to apply for nomination on 9th Feb 2017.

Points breakdown (60+5):
PTE - 10
Education - 15 
Age - 25
Experience - 10
State - 5

Timeline:
ACS - 21 Nov 2016 (Database Administrator - 262111)
PTE - 09 Dec 2016 (L:69 R:75 W:67 S:86 - Overall 73)
EOI - 12 Dec 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

askarthik said:


> Received NSW invitation (Stream 2) to apply for nomination on 9th Feb 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! Are you an Oracle/SQL/ Sybase DBA ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Ms sql


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

Congratulations DBAs! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

askarthik said:


> Received NSW invitation (Stream 2) to apply for nomination on 9th Feb 2017.
> 
> Points breakdown (60+5):
> PTE - 10
> ...


congratulation karthik ,

65 points for invite great news ,by what indian time you have got mail .

regards


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Thu, 09 Feb 2017 10:21 AM


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ankit1919 said:


> Congratulations DBAs!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Thank you Ankit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

askarthik said:


> Ms sql




Cool. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

askarthik said:


> Thu, 09 Feb 2017 10:21 AM




I received around 10:30 AM IST.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

you will have to reply to that email within 14 days and then do u know when u get the invite.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> you will have to reply to that email within 14 days and then do u know when u get the invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Email says the nomination process takes upto 12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> Email says the nomination process takes upto 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Never saw 12 weeks.

Usually within 6 (i.e 90%)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it advise to select both 489 and 190 or only 190 for stream 2 NSW


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations everyone who got invite.. Crossing fingers and hoping to get invite now with 60+5 points, Advertising specialist.. Don't know how are the chances. Anyone there who's applied in the same occupation and got invite, please share...


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, I got my NSW approval and Visa invite from Skillselect yesterday!


Congrats Jana and everyone who got invited!


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Has anyone applied for Marketing Specialist Anzsco code 225113. I applied my EOI with 70 points on 18th November and still awaiting the invite. Anyone else who has applied in the same occupation?


----------



## rash6 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have received NSW invitation to apply for subclass 190. Am a software tester into automation testing with an experience of 10+ years. I have 75 points.

Please let me know how long will it take for the visa grant and how are the job openings in NSW for this stream


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations when did you get invite. Today?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats for the invite ... Even i would like to understand that the job market for testers . 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

aussiedream333 said:


> Has anyone applied for Marketing Specialist Anzsco code 225113. I applied my EOI with 70 points on 18th November and still awaiting the invite. Anyone else who has applied in the same occupation?


I am planning to apply, waiting for the assessment


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Congratulations to all who got invited recently in stream 2......
Any hope for Teachers in stream 2 category..


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Any hopes for customer service manager in stream 2


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

As I can see we are on like same boat.. our occupations are rare ....There is less information on expat forums or elsewhere..Only God knows when we will get our invitation..


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

harry786786 said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited recently in stream 2......
> Any hope for Teachers in stream 2 category..


Hey, I don't know of anyone but what kind of teacher are you? Because Primary School teachers do not get invited through stream 2.

Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> harry786786 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to all who got invited recently in stream 2......
> ...


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Has anyone applied for Marketing Specialist Anzsco code 225113. I applied my EOI with 70 points on 18th November and still awaiting the invite. Anyone else who has applied in the same occupation?


How long did it take for you to receive the outcome of your VetAssess Assessment?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> Congrats ... which job category ... n other detaila regarding points and date of EoI
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi Snober,

Here it is:

ANZSCO - 262111 - Database Administrator

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Zee_04 said:


> Is it advise to select both 489 and 190 or only 190 for stream 2 NSW


Hi,

Please post your job code, points breakup and timeline.

Thanks,
Selvan


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I got ITA from Skillselect now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations selvan


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

sanlal said:


> How long did it take for you to receive the outcome of your VetAssess Assessment?


It took around 14-15 weeks.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

bony said:


> Congratulations selvan


Hi Bony,


Any idea when we can expect the next string of invites for stream 2?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> 
> Any idea when we can expect the next string of invites for stream 2?


hi aussie dream ,

seems this year nothing much has clicked in jan so called bulk rounds for stream 2 .
only last week some were released for the same . Pray nsw to do something may be today or next friday .

regards


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Mates, good news. My NSW nomination application got approved. I got ITA from Skillselect now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that was fast!! Congratulations!!


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

bony said:


> hi aussie dream ,
> 
> seems this year nothing much has clicked in jan so called bulk rounds for stream 2 .
> only last week some were released for the same . Pray nsw to do something may be today or next friday .
> ...


Thanks buddy. Hopefully that transpires as early as possible.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Wow that was fast!! Congratulations!!




Thank you Jana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

Received NSW invitation today to apply for nomination. Database Administrator - 262111

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

From which email id or subject or key words in invitation email ?

People like me, scanning all email folders like anything  It would great help if someone can share the email id or subject or key words in invitation email to sort out quickly.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

ankit1919 said:


> Received NSW invitation today to apply for nomination. Database Administrator - 262111
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Ankit! Please share your points and and EOI &invitation dates in your signature so we can all keep track of the prevailing trends with NSW.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ankit1919 said:


> Received NSW invitation today to apply for nomination. Database Administrator - 262111
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congrats Ankit. Which technology DBA are you ? 

Please do update myimmitracker too if not done already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

venkatram said:


> From which email id or subject or key words in invitation email ?
> 
> 
> 
> People like me, scanning all email folders like anything  It would great help if someone can share the email id or subject or key words in invitation email to sort out quickly.




It will be from this id - [email protected]

Subject - Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - <Your Full Name> - <EOI:Exxxxxxxxxx>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot..



ctselvan said:


> It will be from this id - [email protected]
> 
> Subject - Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - <Your Full Name> - <EOI:Exxxxxxxxxx>
> 
> ...


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

venkatram said:


> From which email id or subject or key words in invitation email ?
> 
> People like me, scanning all email folders like anything  It would great help if someone can share the email id or subject or key words in invitation email to sort out quickly.


Received from email and in Inbox: [email protected]

And subject was : Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Name - EOI#


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Congrats Ankit. Which technology DBA are you ?
> 
> Please do update myimmitracker too if not done already.
> 
> ...


Thank you ctselvan. Oracle and PostgreSQL.

I haven't updated immitracker but will update it and signature. Yet to submit NSW application. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Ankit, Can you please share with how many points you got the invitation and when did you lodge the EOI?


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello is there anyone who was invited on 9th Feb 2017 has received approval from NSW apart from Ankit.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Hello is there anyone who was invited on 9th Feb 2017 has received approval from NSW apart from Ankit.


Hi 

I was invited in 8th but have not got my approval. I submied the docs on 10th.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ashAU said:


> Hello is there anyone who was invited on 9th Feb 2017 has received approval from NSW apart from Ankit.




Myself. I submitted docs on 14th, got approved on 17th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> Myself. I submitted docs on 14th, got approved on 17th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Super quick indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> I was invited in 8th but have not got my approval. I submied the docs on 10th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi 

I also submitted my docs on 10 . still waiting for approval.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone who got invite from NSW in February for ANZCO 263111 ???


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Super quick indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




True! I got my PCC today. Going for medicals on 2nd of March. Will submit my application after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear Seniors,
I like to know whether there is any possibility to get invitation for anzsco 224999 with 55+5=60 points in present context. I found no other applicant in immitracker except me in this code.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear member,

Try to get more points peopel having 60+5 are getting invite.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

We have applied for ANZSCO 225111 - Advertising specialist with 60+5 points since September 2016, but still waiting.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all..

How many of you have been invited for NSW sponsorship under occupation 224999 Information and Organisation Professionals nec for this year and the past year?

Thanks.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bro !! Same nearby code as yours .

225112 : Applied on 3-Jan-2017 , 65+5 points. but not received any thing from NSW. Is there any chance or PTE 79+ is only option ?



sharmashobha1205 said:


> We have applied for ANZSCO 225111 - Advertising specialist with 60+5 points since September 2016, but still waiting.


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

My visa granted on 20th Feb. My experience is that please lodge whatever documents you have and as many as you have to support yourself.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Regards
Hkz603

232611: Urban and Regional Planner
31/08/16: EOI submitted (NSW 190 Stream2 60+5)
06/11/16: PTE (90/90/90/90)
10/11/16 EOI updated (NSW 190 Stream2 70+5)
09/12/16: NSW Invitation received
20/01/17: NSW Approval
10/02/17: Visa lodged
14/02/17: Medicals
20/02/17: Visa Granted

Points 
Age: 30 
Australian Educational Qualification: 5 
Educational Qualification: 15 
English: 20
State Nomination: 5


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My visa granted on 20th Feb. My experience is that please lodge whatever documents you have and as many as you have to support yourself.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

hkz603 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My visa granted on 20th Feb. My experience is that please lodge whatever documents you have and as many as you have to support yourself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone received approval today.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello guys has anyone got an approval from NSW in this month... last month (Feb) I saw many people got invited any updates ?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Hello guys has anyone got an approval from NSW in this month... last month (Feb) I saw many people got invited any updates ?


I am waiting for approval for a month now ..... I hope people get approvals soon.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

I have heard that too approvals take 4 to 6 weeks.... but I don't know why they are taking so much time...


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> I have heard that too approvals take 4 to 6 weeks.... but I don't know why they are taking so much time...


Hi 

I have sewn people getting them.in one week time here ... people who submitted the docs after I did have alao got the approval. Not sure why I am not getting it. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashAU said:


> Hello guys has anyone got an approval from NSW in this month... last month (Feb) I saw many people got invited any updates ?




Plenty did - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashAU said:


> I have heard that too approvals take 4 to 6 weeks.... but I don't know why they are taking so much time...




On average 3-6 weeks, maximum 12.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehap (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi. 

My husband has also applied for EOI for Management Consultant in NSW Stream 2 with 70 points. (including 5 Points for SS). Can you please let me know if you received a revert for EOI?

Also, please share the timelines as in when did you receive positive EOI, Visa etc?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

nehap said:


> Hi.
> 
> My husband has also applied for EOI for Management Consultant in NSW Stream 2 with 70 points. (including 5 Points for SS). Can you please let me know if you received a revert for EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi, even I have applied for invite under Management Consultant. EOI submitted on 8-Nov-2016 and still waiting. Points breakup
Age - 30 | English - 20 | Education - 15 | Work-ex - 5 | SS - 5 || Total - 75

Not heard of anybody with Management Consultant get an invite so far this year!! Will update in case I hear anything.

BTW whats your points breakup and when did you apply?


----------



## nehap (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow, that's a long time ago..I guess then I should not have too much hope if the previous application is still pending..He applied on January, 31 2017 with the below score:
Age: 25 points
Education:15 points
Employment: 5 points
English Test: 20 points 
+5 Points (State Sponsorship)
Total - 70 Points 
We are going through a consultancy, so they have told us that if/when any Management Consultant job code will open in any other state, we can apply for EOI there. 
I guess cannot bet too much on NSW considering you too haven't received any reply so far.
All the best!


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

How much time NSW Takes to approve Nomination for software Tester ( 261314 )
-----------
Regards,
Srinivas
ACS Applied : 29th Jan 2017
ACS Assessment Recieved : 9th Feb 2017
EOI Submitted ( 190 ) : 17th Feb 2017
Invitation Recieved : 6th March 2017
NSW Nomination Application Submitted : 7th Mar 2017
NSW Nomination Approval : Awaiting 
Points : 65 + 5 (SS )


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much time NSW Takes to approve Nomination for software Tester ( 261314 )
> -----------
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andreyx108b,

Looks like you tried to reply but missed something. Any help on the timelines please ?

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello all any updates on the approval of invites by NSW... please share


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi Andreyx108b,
> 
> Looks like you tried to reply but missed something. Any help on the timelines please ?
> 
> ...


indeed, i wanted to say it takes 3-6 for an approval on average.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Any approvals for the invites of Feb today for any occupation.


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello guys any approvals today..... I see 3 people received approvals today from NSW.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Last week Friday has anyone received invite from NSW?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Phd assessment*



Man2015 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under Stream 2 category in mid Nov 2016.
> 
> ...



Did you get your PhD assessed from VETASSESS and Skill occupation assessed from EA? Since you wrote Btech from India, I am curious. Since this is my case also, your inputs will help.

How long did it take for PhD assessment from VETASSESS?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all 
I have got the approval today .... Thanks everyone for your support.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Congrats can you please share your timeline


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Total points 70 including state. 
EoI date : 23rd jan 17
NSW Invite 9feb 17
Applicatiom files 10 feb17
Approval : 15 march 17. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Congrats can you please share your timeline


Total points 70 including state. 
EoI date : 23rd jan 17
NSW Invite 9feb 17
Applicatiom files 10 feb17
Approval : 15 march 17. 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Congrats can you please share your timeline


Total points 70 including state. 
EoI date : 23rd jan 17
NSW Invite 9feb 17
Applicatiom files 10 feb17
Approval : 15 march 17. 



ashAU said:


> Congrats can you please share your timeline



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Can someone please tell how many points are required for dependent in english pte.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

Snober said:


> Can someone please tell how many points are required for dependent in english pte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


As I know 30


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Snober said:


> Can someone please tell how many points are required for dependent in english pte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


HI,

This depends, If u are claiming points then she need to score 53 in each module ( equivalent to 6 in IELTS), If not then functional english is enough which is 30. Below source is as per the DIBP.

How can I prove I have functional English?


An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> HI,
> 
> This depends, If u are claiming points then she need to score 53 in each module ( equivalent to 6 in IELTS), If not then functional english is enough which is 30. Below source is as per the DIBP.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Today I got the approval


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

ashAU said:


> Today I got the approval


Congratulations, what is your score and occupation code


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Snober said:


> Hi all
> I have got the approval today .... Thanks everyone for your support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congrats Snober. Please update immigration tracker


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Today I got the approval


Congrats. can you let us know your Job code , Points and Timeline


----------



## Sathish.Tamilselvan (Mar 13, 2017)

Ankit,

Congrats for getting NSW invite. I'm a SQL DBA trying for PR. Have submitted my EOI last week for NSW Stream 2 with 70 points (Including SS). Let me know your mail id or your contact details so that we can keep in touch.

Thanks,
Sathish Tamilselvan


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Total points 70 including state.
Job Code : 261314 (Software Tester)
EOI VIC : 01 Oct 16
VIC Rejection : 31 Jan 17
EOI NSW : 01 Feb 17
NSW Invite : 9 Feb 17
Application Filed : 14 feb17
Approval : 15 march 17


----------



## Sathish.Tamilselvan (Mar 13, 2017)

Selvan,

Congrats!! I'm a SQL DBA trying for PR. Have submitted my EOI last week for NSW Stream 2 with 70 points (Including SS). Let me know your mail id or your contact details so that we can keep in touch. 

Thanks,
Sathish Tamilselvan


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Snober!! Congratulations!! Can you please tell in which field did you apply, I mean job code..


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All, i got the approval today. 

Regards,
Srinivas
261314 (Software Tester) (Stream 2) (Not In SOL)
PTE: 10 points
ACS +ve : 09/02/2017 (15 points)
Education: 15 points 
Age: 25 points 
NSW EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017 ( 190 (NSW 65+5 = 70 )
NSW Invite to Apply: 06/03/2017 
Documents uploaded to NSW: 07/03/2017
Approval from NSW: 23/03/17


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi All, i got the approval today.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas
> ...




Congrats! All the best for the visa application! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

So nobody here got any stream 2 nsw invite in march right?


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Jana


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Rainbows said:


> So nobody here got any stream 2 nsw invite in march right?


 I guess so...Still waiting...


----------



## karan19 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All ,

Can some one tell what is the current cutoff going on at NSW 190 nominations for software engineer profession. I have 60 + 5 (SS) and submitted EOI this month in 190 . Is there any chance of getting invite ?
Thanks 
Karan


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Rainbows said:
> 
> 
> > So nobody here got any stream 2 nsw invite in march right?
> ...


So does anyone know when the stream 2 invites will start coming again? Is there a trend from past years?

Any information on trends will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

I know few people who got invited in feb 2017 under stream 2 occupations.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Snober said:


> Can someone please tell how many points are required for dependent in english pte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I think around 46 each


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> I know few people who got invited in feb 2017 under stream 2 occupations.


*if you know those cases, it will be appreciated if you can post those cases with timelines.*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Snober said:


> Can someone please tell how many points are required for dependent in english pte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


*its 4.5 in IELTS or 30 in PTE or 8 in TOEFL iBT. The mentioned scores are average scores / total scores and applicant is not required to score this in individual subsections of these tests unlike primary applicant having conditions to claim 10 / 20 points in PR process.

There is other way to get exemption if applicant isnt able to score above marks, then you can pay as "English Education Charge" of around 4,500 AUD$ i guess. i dont know exact figure.*


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

deepak225412 said:


> *if you know those cases, it will be appreciated if you can post those cases with timelines.*


65+5 on shore 10 pte no experience broker something cannot 
Remember occupation exactly, will update once I contact them again.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone waiting for Finance Manager invitation?


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I've lodged an EOI with 70 points (age: 30; Education: 15; Exp: 10; PTE: 10; SS:5) on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 - any idea how much time should I wait to receive NSW's state invite?

Thanks & cheers!


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Need some help on the documents to be submitted for spouse if you can . Is it mandatory to provide original degree documents for spouse or provisional certificate will suffice while submitting VISA Application ? 

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

JYASH said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI with 70 points (age: 30; Education: 15; Exp: 10; PTE: 10; SS:5) on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 - any idea how much time should I wait to receive NSW's state invite?
> 
> Thanks & cheers!


Hi Jyash,
No idea what they are upto in NSW...


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Rainbows said:


> Hi Jyash,
> No idea what they are upto in NSW...


Thanks for your reply!

Any idea if I need to follow up .? Do you have NSW's email address?! Please share it so that I can at least ask them and post back on the group.

Thanks & Cheers


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

JYASH said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe you can only wait...maybe while doing that try to increase your PTE. You will probably have better chances with 80 points. 

This is what the NSW website says:
There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Guys, any idea, any hopes or any information regarding what is going on with some of 200 removed occupation ?

Filled 190EOI will be impacted or not ?
Filled 190 Visa impacted or not?
Can we claim partner point if one is in new SOL list and other is in removed 200 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ajay23888 said:


> Guys, any idea, any hopes or any information regarding what is going on with some of 200 removed occupation ?
> 
> Filled 190EOI will be impacted or not ?


Yes. If occupation is removed then no 190 for you.



> Filled 190 Visa impacted or not?


If fee paid, then most likely no.



> Can we claim partner point if one is in new SOL list and other is in removed 200 ?


No.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Guys, any idea, any hopes or any information regarding what is going on with some of 200 removed occupation ?
> 
> Filled 190EOI will be impacted or not ?
> Filled 190 Visa impacted or not?
> Can we claim partner point if one is in new SOL list and other is in removed 200 ?




You can check the new SOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All, if we update EOI now, what are the risks now?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad to share that I have got the visa grant today ....... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Snober said:


> Glad to share that I have got the visa grant today .......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congrats Snober!

I got mine today too!!! So excited


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> Congrats Snober!
> 
> I got mine today too!!! So excited


Congrats to u as well dear 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats guys!! Despite the sad news yesterday, this is indeed a mood lifter! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Any invites today ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi friends ,
congrats snober and jana for grants .
however the sad side is that my occupation 225411 has been removed from the list . just dont know what to do now hopes crashed.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Snober said:


> Congrats to u as well dear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congrats dude! All the best for your new journey!

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Congrats Snober!
> 
> I got mine today too!!! So excited



Congrats dude! All the best for your new journey!

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> 
> congrats snober and jana for grants .
> 
> however the sad side is that my occupation 225411 has been removed from the list . just dont know what to do now hopes crashed.




Thank you! 

I feel for you! That's devastating. I hate how they did that within one day without any notice...
My occupation has been removed as well. I'm very grateful that I got to apply before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> congrats snober and jana for grants .
> however the sad side is that my occupation 225411 has been removed from the list . just dont know what to do now hopes crashed.


Dont loose hope ... check if any other code closely matches u r proile if not exactly

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I feel for you! That's devastating. I hate how they did that within one day without any notice...
> My occupation has been removed as well. I'm very grateful that I got to apply before.
> ...


If one has applied before this announcement then will the person get invite ....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Congrats Snober can you please share the timelines like when did you paid the VISA fees and how much time it took. I'm also waiting for Grant


----------



## ashAU (Nov 28, 2016)

Snober said:


> Glad to share that I have got the visa grant today .......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congrats Snober can you please share the timelines like when did you paid the VISA fees and how much time it took. I'm also waiting for Grant


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ashAU said:


> Congrats Snober can you please share the timelines like when did you paid the VISA fees and how much time it took. I'm also waiting for Grant


Thanks buddy ... I paid the fees on 6 april and uploaded the docs . I got the the medicals done and those were uploaded on 11april ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

*212413, print journalist, 65+5*

Hey, 

New on this forum, thank you all very much for the invaluable info here!

I submitted EOI last week, NSW 190, job code 212413, print journalist.

Point breakdown: 
30 age, 15 education, 20 language, 5 state, 70 in total 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

@Snober, that was super fast!! Congats!!


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> Congrats Snober!
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine today too!!! So excited




Congrats Jana. 


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Events timeline:

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
PCC & Medicals - 2nd of March
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Snober said:


> Glad to share that I have got the visa grant today .......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Congrats Snober


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Events timeline:

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
PCC & Medicals - 2nd of March
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

angela922 said:


> @Snober, that was super fast!! Congats!!


Thanks buddy ... wish you a speedy grant.....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Snober said:


> Thanks buddy ... wish you a speedy grant.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi snober,
Are you onshore applicant or offshore? And how many months i took for grant?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi snober,
> Are you onshore applicant or offshore? And how many months i took for grant?


Hi 

I m in india.... n it took me arnd 12 days after paying the fees .... It was quick indeed. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> I m in india.... n it took me arnd 12 days after paying the fees .... It was quick indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thats great, hoping the same for myself🤞


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a feeling that after the changes yesterday they are speedy processing now all the remaining applications from people with occupations that got removed from the lists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Snober said:


> Dont loose hope ... check if any other code closely matches u r proile if not exactly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


@snoober, can a person get himself reassessed for other occupation code(which is in same group) with same body(VETASSESS). ? 
For eg. "2254" group had 225411, 225412 and 225499. 
Now 225411 & 225412 is removed totally from list. 
So can person with 225411/12 can get reassessment +ve for 225499(which is in STSOL)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> I have a feeling that after the changes yesterday they are speedy processing now all the remaining applications from people with occupations that got removed from the lists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are right, one of my friends he lodged his visa few days back and CO asked for medical after 4 days


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

deepak225412 said:


> @snoober, can a person get himself reassessed for other occupation code(which is in same group) with same body(VETASSESS). ?
> For eg. "2254" group had 225411, 225412 and 225499.
> Now 225411 & 225412 is removed totally from list.
> So can person with 225411/12 can get reassessment +ve for 225499(which is in STSOL)
> ...


I m not sure but i guess yes till the time u r not changing ur roles m responsibilites. experts here can comment.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

I just put up an Eoi for nsw stream 2. ICT security specialist , 70 points


----------



## iamacat (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, I submitted my EOI on Nov 2016 with 75 + 5 points but have heard nothing till now 

ANZSCO 212499: Journalists and Other Writers nec

Points breakdown:

Age: 30 pts
English: 20 pts
Qualifications: 15 pts
Work experience: 15 pts

My occupation is still on the recently updated STSOL (CSOL) but not on the SOL.

What are my chances for NSW stream 2? Should I select 'any state' to increase my chances?

Thank you!


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

iamacat said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI on Nov 2016 with 75 + 5 points but have heard nothing till now
> 
> ANZSCO 212499: Journalists and Other Writers nec
> 
> ...


Hi, Even I'm waiting since Nov 2016 with 70+5 points. 224711 Management Consultant.

I haven't seen any movement over the last month or so in terms of people getting invites. Lots of approvals but barely any invites!!

See if your occupation is being accepted for SS in any other state and then go for it.. I think SA may be an option for you.


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

VIyer said:


> Hi, Even I'm waiting since Nov 2016 with 70+5 points. 224711 Management Consultant.
> 
> I haven't seen any movement over the last month or so in terms of people getting invites. Lots of approvals but barely any invites!!
> 
> See if your occupation is being accepted for SS in any other state and then go for it.. I think SA may be an option for you.


SA not needs 80+5 points...


----------



## iamacat (Apr 25, 2017)

You're right, I just tried to apply for SA state sponsorship and was denied with 75 + 5 points


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

samloveelvis said:


> Hey,
> 
> New on this forum, thank you all very much for the invaluable info here!
> 
> ...


Another working day just passed, still no invite...
can experts comment? many thanks


----------



## JSRK (Apr 26, 2017)

*NSW state nomination - ICT occupation cap*

Hi All

I have lodged my 190-EOI for NSW on 21st April 2017. I was expecting an invitation in April 26 round but didn't receive it. Then I came to know that software occupations have been capped till 1 July even for state nomination (NSW).
Is this true that no invitations will be sent in May and June now under state nomination?


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

@iamacat : maybe you can try regional nomination 75+10 = 85 for high points?


----------



## JSRK (Apr 26, 2017)

are there any software jobs available because otherwise I won't get an invitation even if the score is high.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi, 

Has anyone received ITA for *"Finance Manager"*?


----------



## iamacat (Apr 25, 2017)

angela922 said:


> @iamacat : maybe you can try regional nomination 75+10 = 85 for high points?


I had a quick read, looks like you need to either be a graduate from that state, have a job offer or have family there to qualify for a regional nomination with high points?

I'm out of options.


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi i have received ITA from NSW today under stream 2. ICT security specialist 65+5 points. I created my EOI on 22 April


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

I have received ITA today under stream 2. ICT Security Specialist 65+5 points. EOI date 22 April


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

VIyer said:


> Hi, Even I'm waiting since Nov 2016 with 70+5 points. 224711 Management Consultant.
> 
> I haven't seen any movement over the last month or so in terms of people getting invites. Lots of approvals but barely any invites!!
> 
> See if your occupation is being accepted for SS in any other state and then go for it.. I think SA may be an option for you.


Hi VIyer
Just out of curiosity, what state have you put in for. I've put in NSW about a week ago with 65+5 for 224711

Anything new you've heard?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

abaliga said:


> Hi VIyer
> Just out of curiosity, what state have you put in for. I've put in NSW about a week ago with 65+5 for 224711
> 
> Anything new you've heard?


NSW Stream 2!!


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

VIyer said:


> NSW Stream 2!!


So we're in the same boat statewise. Anything you've heard about the situation improving in the new visa year? ie. July ish?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

abaliga said:


> So we're in the same boat statewise. Anything you've heard about the situation improving in the new visa year? ie. July ish?


224711 remains in the new STSOL (the new CSOL) so it is not going to be eligible for 189.. States have still not declared their 190 priority occupations list.. So for now no clarity.. Nwaz I have been waiting for an invite since Nov-2016 with 75 points. I'm losing hope of this happening at all!!


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

VIyer said:


> 224711 remains in the new STSOL (the new CSOL) so it is not going to be eligible for 189.. States have still not declared their 190 priority occupations list.. So for now no clarity.. Nwaz I have been waiting for an invite since Nov-2016 with 75 points. I'm losing hope of this happening at all!!


Yeah thats why Im wondering about when the 'New year' opens in July. You got into the pipeline in November which is a good 5-6 months after its opened. And Im lodged in April. So... theres that

Out of curiosity have you gone about this alone or you've hired a consultant?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

abaliga said:


> Yeah thats why Im wondering about when the 'New year' opens in July. You got into the pipeline in November which is a good 5-6 months after its opened. And Im lodged in April. So... theres that
> 
> Out of curiosity have you gone about this alone or you've hired a consultant?


Consultant


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I've just received my NSW state approval after receiving my ITA last Friday 5th May 2017. Unexpected news cos all these while I've been waiting for NT SS.

From the various sources I'veen googling, I'm seeing positive outcomes from those with invites from NSW. The approvals seemed to be quite fast as well.

Anyway here are my points:-

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Age - 25 (39)
Education - 10 (Dip)
Work - 5 (3yrs)
Language - 10 (R:9 L:8 W:7 S:8)
Spouse - 5 (partner pts)

Total - 55 (+5)

EOI Lodged : 13 Dec 2016
NSW Invitation : 5 May 2017
SS NSW Granted : 11 May 2017
190 Lodged : In Progress
190 Granted : ??

All the best !!


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I've just received my NSW state approval after receiving my ITA last Friday 5th May 2017. Unexpected news cos all these while I've been waiting for NT SS.
> 
> From the various sources I'veen googling, I'm seeing positive outcomes from those with invites from NSW. The approvals seemed to be quite fast as well.
> 
> ...


Wow.. Great.
That's super fast.
Received NSW invite on 05th May & applied the NSW Nomination on 06th May.
Waiting for the approval. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

chentooz said:


> poyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I'm new here. I've just received my NSW state approval after receiving my ITA last Friday 5th May 2017. Unexpected news cos all these while I've been waiting for NT SS.
> ...


Yours should come soon. Good luck!


----------



## rajeash (Apr 17, 2017)

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
NSW - 190 
Age - 25 pts
Education - 15 pts
Work - 15 pts
State sponsor - 5 pts

Total - 55 (+5)

EOI Lodged : 13 Apr 2017
NSW Invitation : 16 May 2017
NSW Invitation applied : 16th May 2017

May I know How long will it take and what are the procedure


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rajeash said:


> Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> NSW - 190
> Age - 25 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> ...



Hi Rajeash, mine under similar points and occupation as yours took 6 days to get approval. Just keep a lookout. Yours should come soon too.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All, 

Anyone got an invite in Stream 2 recently from NSW?

Regards, 
Rainbows


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

I received a ITA from NSW on 8th May and applied on 10th May.
Yet to hear back from them.

EOI Filed Online: 30-01-2016
CSOL Stream 2 - 135199 - ICT Manager
55 + 5 SS


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any chance to get invitation from NSW?

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Age - 25 (34-39)
Education - 15 
Work - 10 (5yrs after deduct 4yrs)
Language - 10 (PTE S:70,W:79, R:67, L:73 )
EOI Submit date: 16 May 2017


Total - 60+5 (with SS)


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Hi Friends,


What is Stream 2 ?


Is there any chance to get invitation from NSW?

Occupation : 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age - 30 (30 Points)
Education - 15 Points
Work - 2 years No Points
Language - 10 (IELTS S:8,W:7, R:7.5, L:7 )

EOI Submit date: 27 April 2017


Total - 55+5 (with SS)


Should i access to a different category like 261112 - SYSTEMS ANALYST which would speed up the process?


----------



## vindh (May 19, 2017)

I am also in same boat as abaliga and VIyer. MC - 65 points


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Im guessing there is an option to choose 'Stream 2' in the EOI? Or do you just choose NSW and they do the rest? Hoping to apply by end of the month. Thank you

Occupation : 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age - 25 
Education - 15 
Work - 15 
Language - 20 (8.5/9)
SS - 5
Total - 80


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Just select NSW in EOI. This is sufficient.




RhiC said:


> Im guessing there is an option to choose 'Stream 2' in the EOI? Or do you just choose NSW and they do the rest? Hoping to apply by end of the month. Thank you
> 
> Occupation : 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age - 25
> ...


----------



## sampath_kumar_narayanan (May 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and intending to apply in SS_NSW. I am a cost accountant (ICWAI) applying under "Corporate service manager". I am in to BPO with 18+ yrs of accounting and client management/BD/Accounting profile

Any guidance appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Case officer sent a mail requesting additional information by asking to fill FORM 80 . i have gone through it and all the details are provided already in the application and supporting documents. can anyone tell me why CO asks to fill FORM 80 Please.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> ...


Your chances under Stream 2 are very bright. I suggest you create an EOI and select NSW as the only option. You should get an invitation within a week or so.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> ...



Hi,

You have good PTE score and overall 80 points is a good score. 

Submit your EOI under NSW. 

I have also applied under ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist) with 70 points under NSW and keeping fingers crossed. 

Let us all know, once you get an invite.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

haqa said:


> Your chances under Stream 2 are very bright. I suggest you create an EOI and select NSW as the only option. You should get an invitation within a week or so.


Thank you so much! I cannot tell you how relieved I am to read these words from you. 

I will certainly do the same.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have good PTE score and overall 80 points is a good score.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much..! I will do the needful. 

Glad to have e-met you. I barely come across any Marketing Specialists on this forum.  And good luck for your invite. Am sure it will come soon.

When was it that you applied for Stream 2? 
What was your entire process timeline as yet?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Thank you so much..! I will do the needful.
> 
> Glad to have e-met you. I barely come across any Marketing Specialists on this forum.  And good luck for your invite. Am sure it will come soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you Aafreen. 

I received +VE VetAssess on 23rd March and submitted my EOI on 9th April 2017 under NSW. 

There is no such option of selecting Stream 2. NSW website states that for Stream 2 very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations will be sent invite.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Thank you Aafreen.
> 
> I received +VE VetAssess on 23rd March and submitted my EOI on 9th April 2017 under NSW.
> 
> There is no such option of selecting Stream 2. NSW website states that for Stream 2 very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations will be sent invite.


Álright. Noted. Plus I believe there is no set time frame within which they respond either.

Anyway, let the journey begin, we will see which course it takes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Álright. Noted. Plus I believe there is no set time frame within which they respond either.
> 
> Anyway, let the journey begin, we will see which course it takes. :fingerscrossed:


Sure. All the best to you.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I just learnt about the NSW stream 2 option now.

My details are as follows. Currently my EOI is sitting there (wasted) with 'Any' selected for state. Please advise if I can hope to get a positive response if I change to NSW steam 2.

ANZSCO Code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 
ACS Applied : 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
ACS Outcome : ACS denied ICT BA and forced me to apply under ICT PM. Final +ve outcome - 27-Apr-17
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-90,S-90 (22-Mar-2017)
Points: Age=25, Exp=15, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80

If your response is yes, please also advise what specifically needs to be done to apply for NSW Stream 2 - is that option available in EOI?


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

You have a good chance. Just select NSW as state in EOI.



madhu_s1 said:


> I just learnt about the NSW stream 2 option now.
> 
> My details are as follows. Currently my EOI is sitting there (wasted) with 'Any' selected for state. Please advise if I can hope to get a positive response if I change to NSW steam 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

askarthik said:


> You have a good chance. Just select NSW as state in EOI.


askarthik - many thanks! Can you also please clarify, whether NSW state sponsorship follows the 15 day cycle of inviting? or is there any other slowness in recent days in getting invites?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> askarthik said:
> 
> 
> > You have a good chance. Just select NSW as state in EOI.
> ...


It takes time...not 15 days...people are waiting for months with 75 itself.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> It takes time...not 15 days...people are waiting for months with 75 itself.




It rather depends on ANZSCO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi! We're waiting for the invitation for 225111 - Advertising specialist under the stream 2 with 65 points since Sep'16, but haven't got any response. Can we expect for the states to now open under 190 category in July with no special conditions? We have our fingers crossed.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Need some expert advise in my case. My points are:

Age : 25

Exp: 10 (ANZSCO: 263212)

PTE: 10

Qual: 15

190 EOI applied on: 28/5

Total: 65 points

When selecting the state, i chose 'Any', Is this ok? or should i apply for any specific state? 

If i have a state preference (in my case, NSW), will the state automatically pick my profile though i have chosen 'Any' ?

With the points that i currently have, could somebody tell me how long it might approximately take for NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need some expert advise in my case. My points are:
> 
> ...


Members here believe that states give more weightage for applications who have chosen only their state against those who have chosen any.
When you choose any state, your EOI is visible to the officers of all the states to consider you for SS

Also NSW gives high weightage for English and above all how much is the demand for your skills in the state

These are all my assumptions based on feedback from other members.

There are a lot of factors which the states take into consideration when sponsoring you for a PR, which are shrouded in mystery.

Cheers


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Completely depends on ANZSCO code and we can't predict the invitation.
However your code has good chance. Just give a try.



madhu_s1 said:


> askarthik - many thanks! Can you also please clarify, whether NSW state sponsorship follows the 15 day cycle of inviting? or is there any other slowness in recent days in getting invites?


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

This is Chintan. i have applied with 75 points (incl SS) in 224712 on 26-May-2017 but not received anything yet. If you receive invitation then pls do let me know. Thanks



abaliga said:


> Hi VIyer
> Just out of curiosity, what state have you put in for. I've put in NSW about a week ago with 65+5 for 224711
> 
> Anything new you've heard?


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist 225113*

Hi All

I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.

My husband are applying under Marketing Specialist 225113 for NSW stream 2 nomination. Would like to ask if there is any success story applying as Marketing Specialist under NSW stream 2 nomination? Please share and thank you.

I also read that there is a few of you applying as Marketing Specialist 225113 under stream 2? May I check how long did VETASSESS take to produce the results for your skill assessment?

Thank you very much!

PT


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

Vetassess usually takes 3 months for assessment.




Pabby said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.
> 
> ...


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi guys...but i wonder if the Stream 2 option still exists...as effective 19th April the lists have all changed


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

*Hello*



Pabby said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.
> 
> ...


Hi.. I have also applied under Marketing Specialist job code to the NSW Stream 2 on 6th June with 80 points. Awaiting to hear from them. :fingerscrossed:

VETASSES took about 13 days to share the outcome in my case.

When was it that you lodged your EOI and with how many points?

Regards,
Aafreen


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi.. I have also applied under Marketing Specialist job code to the NSW Stream 2 on 6th June with 80 points. Awaiting to hear from them. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> VETASSES took about 13 days to share the outcome in my case.
> 
> ...


Hi Aafreen

First of all, thank you for replying and providing me with information, really appreciate it.

My husband is the main applicant and our agent are still in the process of preparing documents for submission of VETASSESS Skill assessment. My husband will be taking his IELTS on 24 June, after VETASSESS and IELTS, we will then know his exact DIBP points. Lets say if everything runs smooth he will have a DIBP points of 80, including state nomination.

I have questions like:-

1)NSW stream 2 nomination need high DIBP points, does 80 (including state nomination) stands a good chance? 
2)Also curious how long does VETASSESS take to come back with the results? Website says 12 weeks/3 months which I think it might be a general term and it might be faster than that? 

Also what are the chances of Marketing Specialist needed in NSW? Is there high demand that NSW would be keen to nominate applicant?

Regards
Pabby


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Pabby said:


> Hi Aafreen
> 
> First of all, thank you for replying and providing me with information, really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi Pabby,

About your doubts:
1) As far as what I have heard from agents and through scanning the forum, 80 are good enough points. Just a suggestion, do practice really well before the IELTS so that you are familiar with the format and can gain higher points.
2) Sadly, one cannot generalize the VETASSES timeframe. My friend submitted her documents a day after me and is still waiting for the response (22+ days elapsed). Another froend got his results after 10 weeks. And one more friend got it after 2.5 months! 
3) I have still not been able to find the Marketing Specialist demand in NSW  Sorry. But as of now, since no other state is open, there is no other option but to apply in NSW Stream 2 and keep :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Aafreen


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Pabby,
> 
> About your doubts:
> 1) As far as what I have heard from agents and through scanning the forum, 80 are good enough points. Just a suggestion, do practice really well before the IELTS so that you are familiar with the format and can gain higher points.
> ...



Hi Aafreen

Thank you, I have juz sent you a private message.


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

After waiting for more than a year, my wife and I have decided to stop living in limbo and move on with our lives. Really clamped down on career changes, decisions because we were hopeful of an invite. With nothing so far and no visibility on the roadmap, it wouldn't be fair to either of us to keep living in hope. 

I don't know how it would affect our application now that we plan to relocate to another city and change our circumstances. I hope that when and if the invite comes and moves along the process, the CO is aware of the time it took from submitting EOI to getting the invite. Nobody can remain stagnant for that long. 

I was warned by my agent to avoid any career change or address change after submitting EOI. I am just not bothered anymore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gsferrari said:


> After waiting for more than a year, my wife and I have decided to stop living in limbo and move on with our lives. Really clamped down on career changes, decisions because we were hopeful of an invite. With nothing so far and no visibility on the roadmap, it wouldn't be fair to either of us to keep living in hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can change address and work, it has no much impact on your EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

I guess I should fire my agent 

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

*EOI submitted on 1 June 2017*

Hi All,

This is my first post in the forum. I have applied for NSW Stream 2 EOI on 1 June under Management Consultant - 224711 job code . I have 75 points with state sponsorship. VETASSES took 15 days flat to provide my results.

I am now waiting for the response on my EOI.

Age: 25 points 
Education:15 points 
Experience:10 points
PTE (90-90-90-90): 20 points 
State Sponsorship: 05


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

*Whatsapp*

Is there a whatsapp group for Australia PR where I can join. Please let me know.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum. I have applied for NSW Stream 2 EOI on 1 June under Management Consultant - 224711 job code . I have 75 points with state sponsorship. VETASSES took 15 days flat to provide my results.
> 
> ...


Sorry to sound negative but welcome to the limbo buddy. I am waiting since Nov 2016 with 75 points in 224711... Sorry


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi, I was contacted by CO to submit Form 815. In his email CO has instructed to call him back and inform him using the phone number in the footer. But I don't see any phone number in any of the documents in his email. Only the GSM office and postal address are there in the document footer. Does anyone know of the GSM Brisbane/DIBP phone number? 
Thanks!
Selvan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctselvan said:


> Hi, I was contacted by CO to submit Form 815. In his email CO has instructed to call him back and inform him using the phone number in the footer. But I don't see any phone number in any of the documents in his email. Only the GSM office and postal address are there in the document footer. Does anyone know of the GSM Brisbane/DIBP phone number?
> Thanks!
> Selvan
> 
> ...




Search the forum, many shared it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Aafreen,

I have a similar profile as yours. Applying for Marketing Specialist

My points summary
1. Age - 30
2. Edu - 15
3. Exp - 5 (4.1 Years, as per Vetassess' assessment)
4. PTE - 10 (Overall 83, (S90 R83 W82 L77, Reattempting and targeting 20)

Overall - 60 so far, without SS. Trying to push it to 70 with better PTE score.

My wife also applied with Vetassess under Marketing Research Analyst - Later changed to Marketing Specialist, but got a negative outcome. Lost 5 points there 
Her PTE score is 90 with 90 in all and total exp of 6 years.
Should I challenge the result? I feel it should have been positive as both the jobs have almost similar requirements and they mentioned in the letter that it is more suitable for Market Research Analyst.

In short - just want to check my current options. My Agent is advising NT or TS with special requirements, or will it be too ambitious to target NSW under stream 2 with possible 75 Points.

Another option he suggested was 489 for South Australia when the stream opens in July and high points requirement drops(hopefully) to 80 from 85. 

Any guidance will be of great help!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

VIyer said:


> Sorry to sound negative but welcome to the limbo buddy. I am waiting since Nov 2016 with 75 points in 224711... Sorry


 No worries. I happy, I have some company now. Guess July might give us an opportunity. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Sorry to sound negative but welcome to the limbo buddy. I am waiting since Nov 2016 with 75 points in 224711... Sorry


I applied for 224712 with 75 points (incl SS) since Nov 2016 but not yet received invitation. If any of you guys receive invitation in 224711 then pls do let me know bcoz our occupation is very much related. Thanks


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

chintansd said:


> I applied for 224712 with 75 points (incl SS) since Nov 2016 but not yet received invitation. If any of you guys receive invitation in 224711 then pls do let me know bcoz our occupation is very much related. Thanks


 Welcome to the team. Now we are 3 of us waiting for an invite with similar points score.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Welcome to the team. Now we are 3 of us waiting for an invite with similar points score.


shall we create a watsapp group? Thanks. PM me with your mobile numbers if possible and i can create the group. thanks


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Sorry to sound negative but welcome to the limbo buddy. I am waiting since Nov 2016 with 75 points in 224711... Sorry


Hi VIyer,

Pls email ur contact details. I am creating a watsapp group for Management and Organisation analysts so that we can all be in touch. <*SNIP*>. I have added sudeep as well. Than*ks

Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

dar8 said:


> Hi guys, first time using a forum,
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi Nsw , with 55 + 5 on 14/05/2016 under stream 2 , and now...waiting
> 
> ...


Guys , forgot to update my case. I did not receive NSW stream 2 invite. Luckily I applied for Tas 489 state sponsorship and received it and ITA in 10/2016 applied for visa the same month , my occupation was removed in April 2017 changes :closed_2: . I am now waiting for the grant, according to new processing times 90% of 489 visas could take up to 8 months or more to process and 190 visas could take up to 13 months or more to process so be prepared for these longer processing times. Providing pcc , medicals and all documents upfront before waiting for CO to request them might reduce these times significantly.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

dar8 said:


> Guys , forgot to update my case. I did not receive NSW stream 2 invite. Luckily I applied for Tas 489 state sponsorship and received it and ITA in 10/2016 applied for visa the same month , my occupation was removed in April 2017 changes :closed_2: . I am now waiting for the grant, according to new processing times 90% of 489 visas could take up to 8 months or more to process and 190 visas could take up to 13 months or more to process so be prepared for these longer processing times. Providing pcc , medicals and all documents upfront before waiting for CO to request them might reduce these times significantly.


The processing time you are talking about is after receiving ITA right?


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

chintansd said:


> The processing time you are talking about is after receiving ITA right?


Yes processing times are for visa grants , after receiving ITA


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi Aafreen,
> 
> I have a similar profile as yours. Applying for Marketing Specialist
> 
> ...



Hello Silver Phoenix!

I came across your message here. My husband is applying under Marketing Specialist too, we engaged an agent and also waiting for IELTS test results.

You mentioned that there is a possibility that SA high points will drop to 80 instead of 85 from July onwards?

Look forward to hear from you!

Thanks!

Best regards
Patricia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pabby said:


> Hello Silver Phoenix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SA is very responsive, they adjust regularly their SOL and points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> SA is very responsive, they adjust regularly their SOL and points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b

Thank you for the response.

Yup! I noticed that too! SA is very active in changing their criteria and list! I was hoping that they can drop their high points and put marketing specialist on their list!

Best regards
Pabby


----------



## namsuh (Jun 10, 2017)

No. I received an invitation for sponsorship a week back. What's ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## namsuh (Jun 10, 2017)

JSRK said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have lodged my 190-EOI for NSW on 21st April 2017. I was expecting an invitation in April 26 round but didn't receive it. Then I came to know that software occupations have been capped till 1 July even for state nomination (NSW).
> Is this true that no invitations will be sent in May and June now under state nomination?


 No. I received an invitation for applying for NSW Stream 2 sponsorship last week. What's ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Pabby said:


> Hi andreyx108b
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> ...


Hi Patricia,

I wish this happens. The options for Marketing Specialists are very few. Are you targeting 489 or 190 with SA? 
NT has low points requirement for this role, but not sure how many opt for NT as a first step of migration.

Regards


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

namsuh said:


> No. I received an invitation for applying for NSW Stream 2 sponsorship last week. What's ur ANZSCO code?


Hi Namsuh,

Could you share what code you applied for and with how many points except the SS points.

Regards


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> I wish this happens. The options for Marketing Specialists are very few. Are you targeting 489 or 190 with SA?
> NT has low points requirement for this role, but not sure how many opt for NT as a first step of migration.
> ...


Hi Silverphoenix

I am targeting for 190. According to my agent, NT would sometimes require applicant to proof that there is potential jobs for the occupation you are applying nomination for.

Well, I guess options for marketing specialist are very very awfully limited. This keeps people very anxious.

Regards
Pabby


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi Aafreen,
> 
> I have a similar profile as yours. Applying for Marketing Specialist
> 
> ...


Hi Phoenix,

Thanks for writing in. 

A. I think you definitely stand a good chance of getting a 20 in PTE. Just a suggestion, hope you have taken the PTE official mock test. That really does help.

B. It is indeed very surprising that your wife's application was assessed negatively by Vetasses. When was this done? Was it before April 2017? Now, since Market Research Analyst occupation has been dropped, I think it does make good sense to challenge their decision. I agree both roles and 
responsibilities were fairly similar.

C. You can apply in NSW Stream 2 just as a back up. Things will be clearer by 4th July when almost all the states share the list of accepted occupations. I too am hopeful about SA and NT. We can just wait and watch and hope for the best. If nothing materializes, then report to 489 as the last option.

Good luck with the Visa process!

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nsw usually one of the last to publish sol - in 2015 it was end of july. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

*NSW Approval& lodged 190 Visa*

Thank you to everyone on this forum.

Process Timeline:

Received NSW invite on 25th May 
Applied the NSW Nomination on 31st May.
Received NSW approval on 30th June.
Lodged 190 Visa on 30th June.
Uploading documents..


My other details:

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Age - 25 (34-39)
Education - 15 
Work - 10 
Language - 10 (PTE S:70,W:79, R:67, L:73 )
EOI Submit date: 16 May 2017
Total - 60+5 (with SS)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

trsaif said:


> Thank you to everyone on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck mate! Wish you a quick grant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

trsaif said:


> Thank you to everyone on this forum.
> 
> Process Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats!

I have submitted EOI for the same occupation (ICT PM) on 11-May but with 'Any' state. I have 80 points with SS. Once I learnt about NSW stream 2, on 3-Jun, I changed EOI to NSW only. However I have not got an invite. In my case, will EOI date not be considered 11-May? Any idea why I haven't received an invite yet?


----------



## iamacat (Apr 25, 2017)

iamacat said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI on Nov 2016 with 75 + 5 points but have heard nothing till now
> 
> ANZSCO 212499: Journalists and Other Writers nec
> 
> ...


Hi I just wanted to thank everyone for helping me out! 

After 8 months of silence from NSW, I decided to try for SA state nomination, as advised by another forum member. I was rejected earlier because I was 5 points short of the 85 high points requirement. But amazingly, I got an update on June 28 with 5 extra points, as my work experience passed the 8 year mark! I quickly reapplied for SA nomination on the same day. Lo and behold, I got the invite the next day on June 29! OMG!

Keep going guys! May the invitations keep coming and may you all get your letters soon! 

***By the way, what do I do now? Do I just fill up the 17 page visa application and make payment asap? Or should I go for the police clearance and health checks first? I didn't get any information after the invitation letter. Thank you! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iamacat said:


> Hi I just wanted to thank everyone for helping me out!
> 
> After 8 months of silence from NSW, I decided to try for SA state nomination, as advised by another forum member. I was rejected earlier because I was 5 points short of the 85 high points requirement. But amazingly, I got an update on June 28 with 5 extra points, as my work experience passed the 8 year mark! I quickly reapplied for SA nomination on the same day. Lo and behold, I got the invite the next day on June 29! OMG!
> 
> ...


What more information do you want after getting the invite ?

Fill the form and make the payments ASAP so that your application enters the queue 

If you have any doubts on how to proceed see this video 
Although it's for 189, the process for 189 and 190 are The same







In all probability, your application will not be seen by a CO at all for 3/4 weeks and by then you would have completed uploading all the documents including PCC and medicals etc.

Simultaneously apply for the PCC and arrange for the medicals to be complete by generating the HAP ID

Start uploading whatever documents you have in hand.
You don't have to upload everything in one go
Keep uploading the balance documents as you receive them from the authorities 
And congratulations on the invite 

Cheers


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

madhu_s1 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have submitted EOI for the same occupation (ICT PM) on 11-May but with 'Any' state. I have 80 points with SS. Once I learnt about NSW stream 2, on 3-Jun, I changed EOI to NSW only. However I have not got an invite. In my case, will EOI date not be considered 11-May? Any idea why I haven't received an invite yet?


I am not an expert but as far as I know, the Date of Effect will be considered as 11- May if your points have not been changed.

Secondly, VIC, QLD and other states are also opening soon. So, you may check other states as well. I think it would be better to submit one EOI for each potential state nomination.

According to VIC website, they will follow the same process as NSW for ICT professionals.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> Thanks for writing in.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

Were you able to find any update on this? My agent says that SA has rolled back points to 80 for 190, but they haven't included Marketing Specialist in the list for now. Only source open right now is TAS. That too has some extended requirements.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell whether Skill code 224711 for South Australia has been kept in 190 or not as per the new announcement. My agent told me that it has moved to 489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Can anyone tell whether Skill code 224711 for South Australia has been kept in 190 or not as per the new announcement. My agent told me that it has moved to 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOnListAsPdf?u=0a593bb8-3150-4a7c-bf79-0dfa21819d60
Check the link



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

*No option for 190 (Marketing Specialist)*



silverphoenix said:


> Hey,
> 
> Were you able to find any update on this? My agent says that SA has rolled back points to 80 for 190, but they haven't included Marketing Specialist in the list for now. Only source open right now is TAS. That too has some extended requirements.


Yup, your agent is correct. At the moment, Marketing Specialist isn't open in any state. Only in SA with high points as criteria for 489 Visa. Tasmania has some conditions which involve having a job offer from Tasmania.

I am stuck with the same code and predicament. Unable to decide if I should wait or proceed with 489.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

aafs88 said:


> Yup, your agent is correct. At the moment, Marketing Specialist isn't open in any state. Only in SA with high points as criteria for 489 Visa. Tasmania has some conditions which involve having a job offer from Tasmania.
> 
> I am stuck with the same code and predicament. Unable to decide if I should wait or proceed with 489.


If you have 7 band in IELTS or 65 in each in PTE, you can apply for Tasmania 489 with out job offer, but you need provide at least 5 openings for your occupation in that state.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> If you have 7 band in IELTS or 65 in each in PTE, you can apply for Tasmania 489 with out job offer, but you need provide at least 5 openings for your occupation in that state.


Thank you so much for sharing that. I have some friends with less than 80 points for whom this seems like the only option.

As for me, I am stuck between applying for 489 or waiting it out for NSW to open or some other state to open for 190. (I really would love to get a 190 much more than a 489).


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing that. I have some friends with less than 80 points for whom this seems like the only option.
> 
> As for me, I am stuck between applying for 489 or waiting it out for NSW to open or some other state to open for 190. (I really would love to get a 190 much more than a 489).


Rocking in the same boat. Don't really want to push 489 if there is a possibility of 190 in any other state, but then, finding a job in states like TAS and NT is really tough 

With your points i think waiting for NSW makes more else, like a month or so.


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Can someone please advise if the stream 2 option for NSW is still available


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

allforoz said:


> Can someone please advise if the stream 2 option for NSW is still available


Hello,

NSW Stream2 option is almost always available provided you have high points.

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

There were some 55+5 pointers who got invited in the last few mths of 2016-2017. I was one of the lucky ones although I had to wait very long for an invite.

However I realised that your nominated occupation comes under HR advisor. Since they have removed this occupation from STSOL, I'm sorry to say that you may not be able to get a nomination from NSW. Just wait out till month end to see if there are changes to the list.

For all you know, you might just get your lucky break.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Rocking in the same boat. Don't really want to push 489 if there is a possibility of 190 in any other state, but then, finding a job in states like TAS and NT is really tough
> 
> With your points i think waiting for NSW makes more else, like a month or so.


Exactly.. Plus the uncertainty is muh more with a 489. I am waiting for a month for NSW though.


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Is the Stream2 option still available for NSW can someone pls advise


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My husband's category is 133512 (Production manager manufacturing)with 70 points. Currently this category is open only in SA in the 489 subclass only. What are our chances to get sponsorship from NSW under stream 2?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> My husband's category is 133512 (Production manager manufacturing)with 70 points. Currently this category is open only in SA in the 489 subclass only. What are our chances to get sponsorship from NSW under stream 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


70 is a good score. You might get an invite as I could not see a lot of applicants with 70 points. Are you counting 70 incl of SS?


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> sukhmeetskaur said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Yes... 70 including SS...


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi fellow PR aspirants, I have filed my EOI, yesterday with overall 70 points (Current with 10 in English proficiency) in NSW stream 2. My occupation is Marketing Specialist, Vetassess verified. 

I have a few queries:

1) Is the score good enough for the necessary? or I should get a perfect score in PTE and get another 10?

2) How much time does it normally take for selection of EOI?

Also if there is whatsapp group please add me (PM me for my number)

Thanks all.


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

Avneetc said:


> Hi fellow PR aspirants, I have filed my EOI, yesterday with overall 70 points (Current with 10 in English proficiency) in NSW stream 2. My occupation is Marketing Specialist, Vetassess verified.
> 
> I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


70 with SS


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Avneetc said:


> Hi fellow PR aspirants, I have filed my EOI, yesterday with overall 70 points (Current with 10 in English proficiency) in NSW stream 2. My occupation is Marketing Specialist, Vetassess verified.
> 
> I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


Hi Avneet,

Even I have submitted my EOI under Marketing Specialist occupation in NSW stream 2 with 70 points in April 2017. Haven't heard of anyone getting an invite for our occupation recently. There is no specific timeframe for getting invited under Stream 2. Its basis demand for an occupation.

Considering the market scenario in Australia, applicants only with high point category are invited first. I would advice you to re-attempt PTE and aim for 20 points and get to 80 points. 

Our occupation is currently open in SA with 80 points and that too only for 489 visa. 

When had you submitted your EOI?


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Sanlal,

EOI submitted yesterday as on 6-7-17.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Avneetc said:


> Hi Sanlal,
> 
> EOI submitted yesterday as on 6-7-17.


Ok. I would advice to re-appear for PTE. Even I will be re-attempting this month. 

All the best!


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi, Is there a whatsapp group? Can someone please add me?
Ill dm my number of anyone inquires.

Thnks in advance!!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Avneetc said:


> Hi fellow PR aspirants, I have filed my EOI, yesterday with overall 70 points (Current with 10 in English proficiency) in NSW stream 2. My occupation is Marketing Specialist, Vetassess verified.
> 
> I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


People with 75 points + SS got invited so far in this job code that too last year. Haven't seen any invites this year. You may need 10 points more.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Got 10 more points from PTE.
Now moved to 20(PTE) + 15(Edu) + 5 (Exp) + 30(Age) + 5(SS) = 75 Points

What do you guys recommend now? Submitting EOI and waiting for Stream 2 NSW or going ahead with 489 SA?


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Is Stream 2 still an option for NSW??? I was under d impression that with the new changes the stream 2 option was ruled out...can someone please advise...my husbands original occupation is HR Advisor but v will now have to reassess for Recruitment Consultant..


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Got 10 more points from PTE.
> Now moved to 20(PTE) + 15(Edu) + 5 (Exp) + 30(Age) + 5(SS) = 75 Points
> 
> What do you guys recommend now? Submitting EOI and waiting for Stream 2 NSW or going ahead with 489 SA?


My advice is don't wait for NSW stream 2... secure 489 SA and then u can continue trying for NSW stream 2 even after reaching Aus.... don't waste time on stream 2 as it is extremely unpredictable... u will precious time in the meanwhile for SA... it takes at least 14-16 months these days for entire process... vetassess, invitation, visa application all this are lengthy processes....


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

My husband had filed EOI in Sep'16 for NSW stream 2 under ANZSCO 225111 - Advertising specialist with 60+5 points but did not get any invitation. We had hopes that some other state will open in July'17, but there is only SA for 489, that too with 80 points and proficient English. Are there any chances that other states will open or we should not keep any hopes as it seems unlikely to get any invitation from NSW also as its been more than 9 months since we filed the EOI. Please advise.


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

please NSW help


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist 225113*



Avneetc said:


> 70 with SS


Hi Avneetc

My husband is also applying under Marketing Specialist. 
Agent is drafting our EOI at this current moment.
May I ask if there's any update on your EOI?

Thank you.

Best regards
Patricia


----------



## Pabby (May 25, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist 225113*



sanlal said:


> Hi Avneet,
> 
> Even I have submitted my EOI under Marketing Specialist occupation in NSW stream 2 with 70 points in April 2017. Haven't heard of anyone getting an invite for our occupation recently. There is no specific timeframe for getting invited under Stream 2. Its basis demand for an occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanlal

My husband is also applying for Marketing Specialist under NSW stream 2. 
May I ask what kind of marketing jobs are you doing currently?

Thank you in advance for sharing.

Best regards
Patricia


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> People with 75 points + SS got invited so far in this job code that too last year. Haven't seen any invites this year. You may need 10 points more.


Hey, any luck with your case? I have the same points and same code as yours. Thinking of what should I aim for next?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hey, any luck with your case? I have the same points and same code as yours. Thinking of what should I aim for next?




Not yet. Still playing the waiting game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

Pabby said:


> Hi Avneetc
> 
> My husband is also applying under Marketing Specialist.
> Agent is drafting our EOI at this current moment.
> ...


Hi Patricia,

There is no reply yet....


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

NSW has sent the invite for only ICT skill codes in today's round of invitation. Disappointed that general categories have not been picked up yet nor the SOL updated for 2017-2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> NSW has sent the invite for only ICT skill codes in today's round of invitation. Disappointed that general categories have not been picked up yet nor the SOL updated for 2017-2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey From where did u see this information? is it for 189 rounds


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I was checking with my agency. They told me that a lot of their clients have got invite today primarily in the ICT codes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> NSW has sent the invite for only ICT skill codes in today's round of invitation. Disappointed that general categories have not been picked up yet nor the SOL updated for 2017-2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I was checking with my agency. They told me that a lot of their clients have got invite today primarily in the ICT codes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I was checking with my agency. They told me that a lot of their clients have got invite today primarily in the ICT codes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they tell you at what points with respective codes? Just to get an idea.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Did they tell you at what points with respective codes? Just to get an idea.




Most of the clients were in the 60-65 category. I am guessing that for ICT NSW has invited people with 65 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

But there isnt a single update in immitracker. Are these not 189 invitations


----------



## Avneetc (Apr 20, 2017)

I cant see my listing on myimmitracker. Can anyone help?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Did anyone receive any response under Stream 2 in last couple of days?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope. CO last contacted me on 21st June. I replied the same day. 



silverphoenix said:


> Did anyone receive any response under Stream 2 in last couple of days?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Pabby said:


> Hi Sanlal
> 
> My husband is also applying for Marketing Specialist under NSW stream 2.
> May I ask what kind of marketing jobs are you doing currently?
> ...


Hi Patricia,

So finally what did you guys applied for?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Exactly.. Plus the uncertainty is muh more with a 489. I am waiting for a month for NSW though.


Hey, did you get any response from NSW?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hey, did you get any response from NSW?


Nope. I don't think NSW has started giving out 190 invites yet.
I submitted my EOI on 6th June 2017 and since then, no news from NSW.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Nope. I don't think NSW has started giving out 190 invites yet.
> I submitted my EOI on 6th June 2017 and since then, no news from NSW.


This is so frustrating 

Any idea when they are going to roll it out? I tried searching multiple forums and with my consultant. Everyone seems to be clueless when it comes to NSW.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> This is so frustrating
> 
> Any idea when they are going to roll it out? I tried searching multiple forums and with my consultant. Everyone seems to be clueless when it comes to NSW.


Historically speaking, they do start in the third week of July. We can only hope :fingerscrossed: and play the waiting game. 

My Consultant did say next month onwards they should start. Btw any news on NSW's Occupation list for this year? Mostly their invites start rolling out after they release the list.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Historically speaking, they do start in the third week of July. We can only hope :fingerscrossed: and play the waiting game.
> 
> My Consultant did say next month onwards they should start. Btw any news on NSW's Occupation list for this year? Mostly their invites start rolling out after they release the list.


Nothing that I can find. Any idea when was the last time someone from our occupation code got an invite? I searched this forum in and out and there seem to be very few people who got the same, but in different codes and that too in mid-2016.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

There has been no invite for a couple of months now. I could not locate any update on immitracker as well. I am hoping starting next month, things should start moving for NSW. They would have a backlog to cater to but I hoping for the best starting Aug.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

My agent tells me that there is a backlog situation at some of the states and DIBP. There has been no invite yet from NSW in 190. They are expecting the situation to ease up by Aug and the backlog to go down by Sept. Guess have to wait for some more time.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> My agent tells me that there is a backlog situation at some of the states and DIBP. There has been no invite yet from NSW in 190. They are expecting the situation to ease up by Aug and the backlog to go down by Sept. Guess have to wait for some more time.




They are giving it for ICT roles however, right?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> They are giving it for ICT roles however, right?




Very few...that too I could not find any on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> My agent tells me that there is a backlog situation at some of the states and DIBP. There has been no invite yet from NSW in 190. They are expecting the situation to ease up by Aug and the backlog to go down by Sept. Guess have to wait for some more time.




Your agent likes to make things up. You can review invite trend in 2015 and 2016. NSW tends to invite later - August... September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Your agent likes to make things up. You can review invite trend in 2015 and 2016. NSW tends to invite later - August... September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Possible but any which ways, it will still be Aug or Sep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have created a whatsapp group for people who have lodged their EOI in NSW and waiting for an invite. I have two friend already in the group. Anyone interested can DM me his number. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash110uce (Jul 24, 2017)

Can I get ACS for NSW with below points for Software Engineer(211213)
Experience: 10 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 Points
English : 0 Points

60(55+5 SS)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ash110uce said:


> Can I get ACS for NSW with below points for Software Engineer(211213)
> Experience: 10 points
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 Points
> ...


If I understand correctly, you want state sponsorship from NSW for software engineer code 261313

If so then the chances of getting from NSW with just 55 points and especially with 0 in English are extremely low

If you have a strong resume, you have a better chance in VIC, as they give a lot of weightage to your skills experience and education 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ash110uce said:


> Can I get ACS for NSW with below points for Software Engineer(211213)
> Experience: 10 points
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 Points
> ...




ACS is one thing. It is skilled assessment. 

Re-sc190 NSW nomination with 55+5, highly unlikely based in recent trends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Now we are 5 members in the whatsapp group who are waiting for invite in Stream 2. Anyone interested, can DM me his or her number. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

Financial Investment Advisor 222311

Hi all, 

I have just submitted my EOI for Financial Investment Advisor 222311 under NSW 190 stream 2. 

May I know if my points are sufficient?

Many thanks in advance!

Age 25
Education 15
Experience 15
English 10
State sponsor 5

Total: 70


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

tomato_tea said:


> Financial Investment Advisor 222311
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Yes,

You would qualify.

Refer to the same thread Page 4 that talks about the same: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../847994-nsw-nomination-stream-2-option-4.html

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

*Financial Investment Advisor 222311*

Many thanks, Rajnath27!

i read about hasn01 too but did he receive grant / approval in the end?
Hope approval of my application could be released soon so that I dun need to take IELTS attempting all band 8 anymore > <

regards,
tomato_tea


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

tomato_tea said:


> Many thanks, Rajnath27!
> 
> i read about hasn01 too but did he receive grant / approval in the end?
> Hope approval of my application could be released soon so that I dun need to take IELTS attempting all band 8 anymore > <
> ...


Hello There,

For NSW Stream2 Applicants, preference would be given to English Language Skills and then Work Experience skills. This is not the same with other states like for example Victoria. It's simply the reverse of NSW.

I am not saying you will be denied. But I am quoting only the order of preference for High Points consideration for invitation. 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

*Financial Investment Advisor 222311*



Rajnath27 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> For NSW Stream2 Applicants, preference would be given to English Language Skills and then Work Experience skills. This is not the same with other states like for example Victoria. It's simply the reverse of NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajnath27,

I didn't know such order of preference!! Thank you for your information. NSW Stream 2 seems so unpredictable and mysterious, while different occupations tend to have different points requirements... which makes me more worried...

And seems no news' heard after the start of this new financial year? do you have any idea when will NSW start the invites? some said August? Wish the best of luck to all of us! :fingerscrossed:

Cheers
tomato_tea


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did any one get any invite today for 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

*Invitation progress*



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did any one get any invite today for 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello ghoshsudeep75,

Came across this updates at another thread:

iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-26th-july-2017

seems that they are still dealing with the high points 189 applicants, guess we need to wait for a bit more time

Good luck to us all! :fingerscrossed:
Cheers,
tomato_tea


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

I am a Web designer with 65 points excluding any visa bonus points. What are my chances for NSW Stream 2? My English language is proficient.


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

tomato_tea said:


> Hello ghoshsudeep75,
> 
> Came across this updates at another thread:
> 
> ...


Guys you need to have patience, if you listen to my wait im sure you will all feel its worth the wait given the current market conditions in INDIA

EOI Filed Online: 30-01-2016
CSOL Stream 2 - 135199 - ICT Manager
NSW - 55 + 5 SS
ITA - 8th May
Applied - 10th May
Self PCC - 13th June
Spouse PCC - 4th July
VISA Application Submission - 21st July
Medicals for Self and Family - 27th July
Accepted in DIBP - 1st Aug
CO assigned: :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:
IED: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

tomato_tea said:


> Hello ghoshsudeep75,
> 
> Came across this updates at another thread:
> 
> ...


Guys you need to have patience, if you know what i have gone through im sure you will all feel its worth the wait given the current market conditions in INDIA

EOI Filed Online: 30-01-2016
CSOL Stream 2 - 135199 - ICT Manager
NSW - 55 + 5 SS
ITA - 8th May
Applied - 10th May
Self PCC - 13th June
Spouse PCC - 4th July
VISA Application Submission - 21st July
Medicals for Self and Family - 27th July
Accepted in DIBP - 1st Aug
CO assigned: :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:
IED: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mc_nj86 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Query for NSW*

Hi, 
I have a query.

Main Applicant: my wife
Score: 65
english: IELTS 7 (in each band)
Quota: 2613
state applied for: NSW
Date applied: September 2016
EOI submitted: September 2016
Invitation: Pending.

Could please help me with expected timeline for invitation.


----------



## Varshefu (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi...i have today looged in my EOI in NSW...75(70+5). Stream 2..got assessed by AIM for 131112 (sales and marketing manager). Heard that not many applications are submited for this code and might get an invite faster...anyone has any idea?


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. Have applied for NSW Stream 2 on July 12 with 65 (60 + SS5) points on ANZSCO code 212499 (Journalists and other writers nec). Someone with that code wrote that she waited for over a year and a half with her Stream2 application and finally applied to SA in June this year where she was invited the next day! Can't apply to SA because they need 80+ points. 

I don't know how realistic my chances are with Stream 2. But living in hope as agent said they prefer people with high English scores and my PTE scores are 90 all. Any suggestions, advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Mostly, should I even hope for an invite?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chowdhury said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum. Have applied for NSW Stream 2 on July 12 with 65 (60 + SS5) points on ANZSCO code 212499 (Journalists and other writers nec). Someone with that code wrote that she waited for over a year and a half with her Stream2 application and finally applied to SA in June this year where she was invited the next day! Can't apply to SA because they need 80+ points.
> 
> I don't know how realistic my chances are with Stream 2. But living in hope as agent said they prefer people with high English scores and my PTE scores are 90 all. Any suggestions, advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Mostly, should I even hope for an invite?


Even I heard the same thing, they prefer high points in English, but finally it's their discretion whether your occupation is in demand or not in their region or at least in any regional areas., I am also trying for stream 2, but trying hard to get 79+ in PTE, any tips for writing plz.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> Even I heard the same thing, they prefer high points in English, but finally it's their discretion whether your occupation is in demand or not in their region or at least in any regional areas., I am also trying for stream 2, but trying hard to get 79+ in PTE, any tips for writing plz.


The biggest challenge I saw was essay writing. I understood that they mostly have three types of essays. 1) where they ask your opinion and your argument for it 2) Where they ask you to present both sides of an argument 3) Where they test the extent of your knowledge on a subject. Since you don't know the topic beforehand, take a few seconds to break the topic into three or four sub points and write two lines on each. That way, even with limited writing skills, you can present a balanced argument. Also, don't write big words. Write short, simple sentences. Be methodical. And definitely, don't overshoot the word limit. Write less, but not more.


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

Chowdhury said:


> The biggest challenge I saw was essay writing. I understood that they mostly have three types of essays. 1) where they ask your opinion and your argument for it 2) Where they ask you to present both sides of an argument 3) Where they test the extent of your knowledge on a subject. Since you don't know the topic beforehand, take a few seconds to break the topic into three or four sub points and write two lines on each. That way, even with limited writing skills, you can present a balanced argument. Also, don't write big words. Write short, simple sentences. Be methodical. And definitely, don't overshoot the word limit. Write less, but not more.


Wow that's totally different from IELTS which expects complicated sentence structure with linkers and conjunctions as well as marks will be deducted if less words 

for my stream 2 application, a local agent said it's almost impossible to get AUS PR with my occupation (in STSL but not on state sponsor list)... so discouraging to hear that...


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

tomato_tea said:


> Wow that's totally different from IELTS which expects complicated sentence structure with linkers and conjunctions as well as marks will be deducted if less words
> 
> for my stream 2 application, a local agent said it's almost impossible to get AUS PR with my occupation (in STSL but not on state sponsor list)... so discouraging to hear that...


PTE is easier to crack and the rules are a little different.

My agent tells me they invite people on the English Language points, and then on work ex, but I don't know if she knows. As far as I understand from the discussions on this forum, no one is sure how Stream2 invites are sent out. So let's not lose heart.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chowdhury said:


> PTE is easier to crack and the rules are a little different.
> 
> My agent tells me they invite people on the English Language points, and then on work ex, but I don't know if she knows. As far as I understand from the discussions on this forum, no one is sure how Stream2 invites are sent out. So let's not lose heart.



Yes, it's true, nobody knows exactly how stream 2 works, lets hope for the best, I know a guy received invitation becuase of system error through Tasmania state, then they said he can apply for it, although his occupation is not in the list. So wait for miracles


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> Yes, it's true, nobody knows exactly how stream 2 works, lets hope for the best, I know a guy received invitation becuase of system error through Tasmania state, then they said he can apply for it, although his occupation is not in the list. So wait for miracles


:amen: to that!


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

I can't find a way to DM, can you guide me on it?


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

Can't figure out how to DM, can you pls help?




ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Now we are 5 members in the whatsapp group who are waiting for invite in Stream 2. Anyone interested, can DM me his or her number. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

tarunmehta said:


> Can't figure out how to DM, can you pls help?




Sorry it seems you cannot receive DM. I tried but could not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

not sure why, it seems that have some criteria of minimum number of posts


ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Sorry it seems you cannot receive DM. I tried but could not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

can you pls email me at <[B]SNIP[/B]>? *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

The frustration is increasing every day. NSW keeps sending the same message that please check out website for updates. Everyday there are new EOI being lodged with NSW. Dont know what is wrong this time. Does anyone has any update on info from anywhere?


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

When can I expect an Invite?

*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*190 Points:* 70

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a couple of questions

1. Most people here are saying they have filed an EOI for NSW. How is it different from filing an EOI and stating that you are open for any of the states. Does selecting NSW alone make any difference?
2. While selecting the type of visa in teh EOI, it gives you the option of selecting 190 and 489 both. Is it better to select both? I see some posts stating they will wait for 190 and if it doesn;t come then go for 489, so wondering.

Hope someone can answer these questions for me

Tarun


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

tarunmehta said:


> I have a couple of questions
> 
> 1. Most people here are saying they have filed an EOI for NSW. How is it different from filing an EOI and stating that you are open for any of the states. Does selecting NSW alone make any difference?
> 2. While selecting the type of visa in teh EOI, it gives you the option of selecting 190 and 489 both. Is it better to select both? I see some posts stating they will wait for 190 and if it doesn;t come then go for 489, so wondering.
> ...




NSW is the preferred state for IT guys. An IT guy finds more difficult to secure a job in a city like Adelaide or Brisbane. 

There is a lot of diff between 190 and 489. 190 is a state sponsored PR Visa which allows you to live and work in that particular state for 2 years and can go to other states after 2 yrs. 489 is not a PR, its a pathway to PR with no benefits. 

Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dear Members, need one help. One of my close family member wants to apply for skill assessment. But her dilemma is, what would be the ANZSCO for her. Her current role is that of a PMO Analyst for IT projects. However, her qualification is in computer science ( BCA and MCA). Can anyone help as to which skill code would be most suitable for her. Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

Bullet, thanks for your reply, but my question was more about the process.

1. While applying for EOI, you can choose both options of 190 and 489. while I understand 190 is always a better option, they might as well apply for both and take whatever they get since we are experiencing delays in 190.

My second question is about applying to NSW only. Is there an advantage of applying for NSW ONLY or even if you say you are open to all the states, you will still get a call from NSW if they have a position for you. Does it make your chances better if you apply for NSW ONLY?

Thanks for your help

Tarun




Bullet2424 said:


> NSW is the preferred state for IT guys. An IT guy finds more difficult to secure a job in a city like Adelaide or Brisbane.
> 
> There is a lot of diff between 190 and 489. 190 is a state sponsored PR Visa which allows you to live and work in that particular state for 2 years and can go to other states after 2 yrs. 489 is not a PR, its a pathway to PR with no benefits.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarunmehta said:


> Bullet, thanks for your reply, but my question was more about the process.
> 
> 1. While applying for EOI, you can choose both options of 190 and 489. while I understand 190 is always a better option, they might as well apply for both and take whatever they get since we are experiencing delays in 190.
> 
> ...


1. Not only is 489 only a 4 year visa, it also does not allow you to live and work in Sydney where most of the IT jobs are

2. Many members believe that in the EOI if you have ticked more then 1 state, then the states do not sponsor you as they feel,that you are not serious to live in their state only 

To overcome this, many applicants make multiple EOIs and tick 1 state only in each EOI


Cheers


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello there,

Has anyone received any Invitation from NSW of late?

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Any invitations from NSW?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

*NSW stream 2 Invitation 2017-18*

Hi all. This thread is exclusively for the people looking for stream 2 Nominations from NSW.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

is there any one who is waiting for stream 2 invitstion from NSW


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

*ICT Trainer*



mamoon said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Try to achieve good score in PTE and apply for NSW. What I can see these days as per the trend, they have slowed down the invites for Stream 2 occupations. Anyway just keep your documents ready for future requirements.


Hi Jana

I applied for SS(NSW Stream 2)with 65 points, I would like to know what are the chances of getting invitations for ICT Trainer occupation.


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Mate,

I lodged an EoI with 65 points to NSW stream 

on 23rd October 2017 and 


My occupation is ICT Trainer. 


Could you or anyone put your suggestions. Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> is there any one who is waiting for stream 2 invitstion from NSW




I am waiting for invitation, 

Occupation: ICT Trainer(60 +5 SS)


----------



## 1572042 (Oct 17, 2017)

What is stream 2 invitation?


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

jeffgreenrc said:


> What is stream 2 invitation?


NSW occupation requirements

From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream One: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream Two: very highly ranking candidates in eligible occupations
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams.


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> is there any one who is waiting for stream 2 invitstion from NSW


Hi Basheer

Did you get the invitation ? when did you lodge your EoI?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

ganavarapu said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any one who is waiting for stream 2 invitstion from NSW
> ...


no i didnt got yet. waiting since june


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> no i didnt got yet. waiting since june


What is your code and points break up?


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> no i didnt got yet. waiting since june


What is your occupation Basheer? how many points you have?


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Guys,
A newbie in the forum.
what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator 262113 from NSW for 75 points?

What is stream 2? Is there any where I can track the last invitation status for sys admin in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

I have applied for EOI today for 262113 system administrator which is in Stream 2.....Have 70+5 =75 points.....anyway can we track when was the last time NSW has given invitation for 262113 and what was their point?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> I have applied for EOI today for 262113 system administrator which is in Stream 2.....Have 70+5 =75 points.....anyway can we track when was the last time NSW has given invitation for 262113 and what was their point?


According to Immitracker, the last one who got pre-invite from NSW with Anzco code 262113 was on 16/05/2017. They had 55 points not including ss points.


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

aah....so last 5 months there are no invites......


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi all. This thread is exclusively for the people looking for stream 2 Nominations from NSW.


What is stream 2 nomination?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> aah....so last 5 months there are no invites......


Hello, I'm in the same boat like yours. I have 65+5 point for System Administrator.

The Consultant said of applying for SA and NSW Stream 2. I doubt if that would be easy to get job in SA.


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hello, I'm in the same boat like yours. I have 65+5 point for System Administrator.
> 
> The Consultant said of applying for SA and NSW Stream 2. I doubt if that would be easy to get job in SA.


Yes 489 is easily available. However, it might be difficult to get a job. I see NSW hasn't given a single invitation for sys admin for the 2017-18 year. Don't know if that's a good or bad news as they might start to call any time. Any idea which date they invite or declare in each month?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> Yes 489 is easily available. However, it might be difficult to get a job. I see NSW hasn't given a single invitation for sys admin for the 2017-18 year. Don't know if that's a good or bad news as they might start to call any time. Any idea which date they invite or declare in each month?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Thanks bpravee7d. Can you share your mail ID so we can get connected. No idea on when they invite.


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Thanks bpravee7d. Can you share your mail ID so we can get connected. No idea on when they invite.


I tried to pm you....but it failed

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> I tried to pm you....but it failed
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I do not see an option to message you in private. can you drop an email at <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

thank you


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> I do not see an option to message you in private. can you drop an email at <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
> 
> thank you


Unable to see it ....try <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> I do not see an option to message you in private. can you drop an email at <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
> 
> thank you


As per the forum rule we will not be able to send personal information

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

you can only send private messages when you have reached a number of posts on the forum. I had the issue earlier and was able to post after 10 posts. The recipient also should have the same criteria of number of posts.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

thank you[/quote]

Thank you. was not aware.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

*What is stream 2? Anyone?*


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.

Now i also want to file EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.So i need suggestion it is recomendable to apply EOI of 2 regions.	


If yes, Can I submit two different EOIs for two different state for 190 visa with same ID or i need to create different ID.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

jitendar.singh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.
> 
> ...


When you log in to your EOI account, do you option to select more than 1 states?


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi friends

Anybody got invitation under NSW stream 2 category. Please let me know, Thank you. 

My EoI details

Occupation: 223211 ICT Trainer (65 Points including 5 SS)

EOI Initially Submitted On 13/11/2017


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

NSW will start inviting each amd every occupation from the next invitation round.. should b from mid december..


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> NSW will start inviting each amd every occupation from the next invitation round.. should b from mid december..


You mean the stream 2 as well?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW will start inviting each amd every occupation from the next invitation round.. should b from mid december..
> ...


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> NSW will start inviting each amd every occupation from the next invitation round.. should b from mid december..


Thanks for your reply Basheer.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> Hello Guys,
> A newbie in the forum.
> what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator 262113 from NSW for 75 points?
> 
> ...




Check in immigration tracker. I think stream 2 no more exists and all skills are named as either medium or short or long term 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Check in immigration tracker. I think stream 2 no more exists and all skills are named as either medium or short or long term
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh is it? Where and how do we check that?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

MyImmiTracker.com ( you can see trackers for Expression of interest as well as Visa based on Visa applied ). You have to register there and it is maintained few people but not Australia immigration dept however it will have about 10% of total applicants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi guys, Any invite for stream 2 applicants.. mine is technical writer.


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

*NSW Stream Two Invitations*



ganavarapu said:


> Thanks for your reply Basheer.


Hi friends

Are they really sending invitations, it looks like nobody getting invitations from last 2-3 months

:rofl:


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

I submitted my EOI to NSW stream 2 last September 8. I had 70 points without state sponsorship. Been checking around forums and haven't found anyone that received an invite since then. I'm getting anxious.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

suntanline said:


> I submitted my EOI to NSW stream 2 last September 8. I had 70 points without state sponsorship. Been checking around forums and haven't found anyone that received an invite since then. I'm getting anxious.




whats your occupatiom


----------



## jayju (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, people are receiving invitations but only for stream 1 and very limited in number. You can check here:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> bpravee7d said:
> 
> 
> > basheer011991 said:
> ...


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

jags_k said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > bpravee7d said:
> ...


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > basheer011991 said:
> ...


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jags_k said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > jags_k said:
> ...


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

hi, what are the chances of me of getting an invite:

Age Pts:30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 0 (1 year counted by VETASSESS only)
State Nomination: 5
Total - 70 pts

149913 Facilities Manager (applying for EOI for stream 2)

Submitted on 20 Dec 2017.

Thank you!


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Poo said:


> Hi guys, Any invite for stream 2 applicants.. mine is technical writer.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> any NSW stream 2 invitations?


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Forum Leads,

As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.

I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.

Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.

Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.

Thanks,
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Applied Eoi on Oct 11 with 70 points and now increased to 75....still awaiting positive reply. 

Anyone who's got an invite for Nsw stream 2???



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Applied Eoi on Oct 11 with 70 points and now increased to 75....still awaiting positive reply.
> 
> Anyone who's got an invite for Nsw stream 2???
> 
> ...


Does not look like any invites came out from stream 2 after Sep-2017 according to immitracker. NSW has not started sending invites this year but still don't have much hope


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Does not look like any invites came out from stream 2 after Sep-2017 according to immitracker. NSW has not started sending invites this year but still don't have much hope


Oh thanks.. what other options do stream 2 people have ??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Oh thanks.. what other options do stream 2 people have ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Really depends on your occupation. See every state has different sponsored jobs.

Regards,


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Any invitations?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

pranavvij said:


> Hello Forum Leads,
> 
> As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.
> 
> ...


Submit an 190 EOI for VIC as the skill is listed in the state required occupations in their list. You could have better chances with those points.


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello guys,
Has anyone received a stream 2 invitations this fy from NSW?
Inline with last year trends NSW invited stream 2 candidates in January for sure


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has any Accountant received pre invite recently?


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

dreamdream said:


> Hello guys,
> Has anyone received a stream 2 invitations this fy from NSW?
> Inline with last year trends NSW invited stream 2 candidates in January for sure


Nopes, none here. Waiting since 27-Nov


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Forumers,

From my Personal experience, if you have at least 70 Points, the invitation for PR 190 visa will definitely come around in Jan-Feb Months. It's just around the corner. Please Hang on there. All the Best. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Forumers,
> 
> From my Personal experience, if you have at least 70 Points, the invitation for PR 190 visa will definitely come around in Jan-Feb Months. It's just around the corner. Please Hang on there. All the Best.
> 
> ...


Hey Raj, 

Do share the reasons for this belief as well. Happy to hear and pretty excited to get my pre-invite.

Thanks,
Pranav


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Do we have to specifically apply for Stream 2 or is it part of the 190 EOI we submit.
My breakdown is :

ANZSCO Code : 261312
Age : 30
Degree : 15
Work Exp : 5
English : 20
Total w/o SS : 70
Total with SS : 75


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Forumers,
> 
> From my Personal experience, if you have at least 70 Points, the invitation for PR 190 visa will definitely come around in Jan-Feb Months. It's just around the corner. Please Hang on there. All the Best.
> 
> ...


Also I would like to know what are the chances of getting a pre invite for software tester 261314 with 70 points.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester
ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points
Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017
190 Points: 65
Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017
190 Points :65
NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA
Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA
Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Also I would like to know what are the chances of getting a pre invite for software tester 261314 with 70 points.
> 
> My current points
> 
> ...


Very very few software testers get invited every year
The number of invites are coming down progressively with every passing year
This year I don’t know if it I’ll even reach double digits 

So just think of your chances of getting a nomination from the thousands who presumably apply


Cheers


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Very very few software testers get invited every year
> The number of invites are coming down progressively with every passing year
> This year I don’t know if it I’ll even reach double digits
> 
> ...


Hey Newbienz,

What do you reckon about job code 135112 ICT Project Manager, are there opportunities available for this role in Sydney ? (NSW)

And does one need to wait for 6-7 months before a permanent job is found ??

Thanks,
Pranav


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pranavvij said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> What do you reckon about job code 135112 ICT Project Manager, are there opportunities available for this role in Sydney ? (NSW)
> 
> ...


I dont predict jobs
Look at SEEK ads

But one has to be mentally and financially prepared to wait from 6 months to a year for a suitable job
Anything lesss is a bonus

Cheers


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

pranavvij said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> Do share the reasons for this belief as well. Happy to hear and pretty excited to get my pre-invite.
> 
> ...


Well to be Honest with you, I got my first invite somewhere in the last week of Jan 2016 and I had to drop it because of my Professional commitments (I had to go out to Europe for 6 months). After I fulfilled my Professional commitments, I re-applied for a 2nd EOI round and was invited somewhere in Feb 2017. Before raising a 2nd EOI I sent out an Email to the Department requesting to consider my candidature based on the 1st invitation but was advised to go for re-applying. That's the reason why you see a lot of Gap between my ACS, PTE A dates and lodgement of Visa dates in my Signature. 

Since I got the invitations approved in Jan/Feb consecutively in 2016 & 2017, I believe my guess is True  

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Is any one got 262113 invite recently?


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

I am having 11+ years of experience in IT and working as a Software Professional.

My wife is having 5+ years of experience in Supply Chain & Order Management Process. She is a MCA graduate and currently working in TCS as a Senior Process Associate.

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass and currently our points are 65+5. I would like to add my wife as co-applicant and also would like to take the PSA points to get a faster invite.

Can someone help me to find a job code for my wife in the STSOL list, so that i can add her to achieve the PSA points.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

It looks like some ppl got their invitation from NSW today (2-Feb-2018). Any news from stream 2?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Not yet..


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

I applied 190 nsw stream 2 in mid January with total 80 points (141111 Café and restaurant manager). Any idea what are the chances? No, I don't want to apply for any other state as I've been living in Sydney for more than 8 years (working holiday, student, various company sponsorships) already, so want to apply for PR finally!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> I applied 190 nsw stream 2 in mid January with total 80 points (141111 Café and restaurant manager). Any idea what are the chances? No, I don't want to apply for any other state as I've been living in Sydney for more than 8 years (working holiday, student, various company sponsorships) already, so want to apply for PR finally!


No guarantee....

why don't you try 186......


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Any idea NSW's stream 2 invitation start dates? It wasn't so in the last two years where non priority occupations were invited from Jan. But this year it hasnt yet started.


----------



## Jeffie (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.

Can anyone give me some advise if ICT business analyst with 70points have chance to get sponsorship from NSW?

My point break down is as below:

Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
PY: 5
*Total: 70 (+5 from state sponsor) =75*

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Jeffie (Oct 9, 2017)

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise if ICT business analyst with 70points have chance to get sponsorship from NSW?
> 
> ...


oh forgot to mention my EOI initial submission date is 03/08/2017
and DOE is 22/01/2018


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

*262111- Database Administrator*

Hi All,

I have applied for NSW Stream 2 for 262111 - Database administrator code.

DOE : 27/12/2017
Points : Age - 25
Edu -15
Exp - 5
Partner Points - 5
PTE-A - 20

total 70+5

Any idea when I can get an invite? 

Thanks!


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Any Stream two invitations?


----------



## pranavvij (Jan 1, 2018)

ganavarapu said:


> Any Stream two invitations?


Not for me!


----------



## Doraemei (Feb 9, 2018)

*NSW SC190 Invitation*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

I have lodged EOI for SC190 to NSW stream 2 on 29th November 2017. I am a Primary School Teacher with 75 points (70+5 SS). My husband has lodged EOI to SC190 Stream 1 on 21st September 2017. He is a Secondary School Teacher with 60 points (55 + 5). Both of us still did not receive any invitation from NSW till today.


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Guys, any luck with Stream 2 invites???

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei (Feb 9, 2018)

No news at all!


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Any invite today for steam 2 candidates.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi
I have just recieved a pre invite for nsw
But only question is I just recieved an email
Should I not see it in my new eoi too?
Under contact's
Plz advice
My vic ( previous application)pre invite was displayed in my eoi


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Hi
> I have just recieved a pre invite for nsw
> But only question is I just recieved an email
> Should I not see it in my new eoi too?
> ...


Whats' the ANZSCO code that you received for?


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Ya curios about the occupation... Let's hope this the beginning to invites for Stream 2...

Congratulations...

Kindly provide your ANZSCO Code

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

jags_k said:


> Hi
> I have just recieved a pre invite for nsw
> But only question is I just recieved an email
> Should I not see it in my new eoi too?
> ...


Please share your time line and ANZSCO code. 
I'm waiting for stream 2 with 80 points since 14th January 2018, nothing so far.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Bhavik S said:


> Ya curios about the occupation... Let's hope this the beginning to invites for Stream 2...
> 
> Congratulations...
> 
> ...



Yes this is for stream 2
Can some1 please answer the question I have


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Bhavik S said:
> 
> 
> > Ya curios about the occupation... Let's hope this the beginning to invites for Stream 2...
> ...


Software tester


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning. 
My details:
225113 : Marketing Specialist
EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts) 
Pre-invite received: February 16, 2018


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning.
> My details:
> 225113 : Marketing Specialist
> EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts)
> Pre-invite received: February 16, 2018


Congratulations! Gives me hope, but still long wait with 85 points!


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Congratulations! Gives me hope, but still long wait with 85 points!


Actually, the EOI lodge date is sort of immaterial in case of Stream 2. It doesn't really depend on when you lodge the EOI, but more on when NSW decides to roll out Stream 2 invites. They started it today for this FY and I got it, most likely due to high score.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> Actually, the EOI lodge date is sort of immaterial in case of Stream 2. It doesn't really depend on when you lodge the EOI, but more on when NSW decides to roll out Stream 2 invites. They started it today for this FY and I got it, most likely due to high score.


I got 80 points in total, so hoping of invite maybe next Friday!


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Software tester


pls share your points breakdown

and congrats!


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Software tester
> ...



Software tester 
85 points


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Poo said:


> Any invite today for steam 2 candidates.


Whats your code and score ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

I got invite from NSW under Stream 2 for 225113, 85 points (190 Visa). EOI Lodged in October 2017. Received the invite on 16th Feb.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I got invite from NSW under Stream 2 for 225113, 85 points (190 Visa). EOI Lodged in October 2017.


Congrats... Whats date did u get ur invite on ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Congrats... Whats date did u get ur invite on ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Got it on 16th Feb.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks. Got it on 16th Feb.


Hi aafs88, if i read it correctly. You already have a 489 visa and also applied for 190. Is that still feasible?

Because, I was told as soon as you lodge visa all the EOI will be revoked. Please clarify.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hi aafs88, if i read it correctly. You already have a 489 visa and also applied for 190. Is that still feasible?
> 
> Because, I was told as soon as you lodge visa all the EOI will be revoked. Please clarify.


Hi,

Yes, I have 489 Visa from SA, but I can still go ahead and process a 190 from NSW. There is nothing linking your different EOIs, so even when I lodged my 489 and got a grant, the other 2 EOIs that I had- 1 for 190 NSW, and 1 for 190 'ANY' state, continued to exist.

And it was last week that I received invites on both my EOIs, funnily enough.

If and when I get granted a 190 Visa, it will over-ride my 489 and that will cease to be valid.

Hope this answers your query.


----------



## kG sharma (Feb 20, 2018)

Can anyone help me in letting know the minimum points to consider under High ranking for stream 2??


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone waiting for NSW Stream 2 Invite for code: 262113 ,Systems Administrator?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I have 489 Visa from SA, but I can still go ahead and process a 190 from NSW. There is nothing linking your different EOIs, so even when I lodged my 489 and got a grant, the other 2 EOIs that I had- 1 for 190 NSW, and 1 for 190 'ANY' state, continued to exist.
> 
> ...


Where are u from ??? 
Are. you working in Australia already ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Anyone waiting for NSW Stream 2 Invite for code: 262113 ,Systems Administrator?


Whats ur score and which visa have unapplied for ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Which visa have you applied *for ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Where are u from ???
> Are. you working in Australia already ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am from India, and haven't moved yet to Australia.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I am from India, and haven't moved yet to Australia.


Oh ok... Never knew you could apply for so many visas at a time . Thanks for the info.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

Seniors

Below are my details. Appreciate if you can confirm my prospects to recieve invite from NSW or VIC.

Appreciate your help & assistance in advance.

Details:
Occupation: ICT Project Management (135112)
EOI (NSW) Filed: 14-Feb-2018
EOI (VIC) Filed: 16-Feb-2018
Invite (NSW): Awaited
Invite (VIC) Awaited

Age: 15
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5
PSA: 5
Total Points: 55+5


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

Seniors

Below are my details. 

1. Appreciate if you can confirm my prospects to recieve invite from NSW or VIC.

2. Working as Director IT Projects for Cognizant in the US (past 5+ years) - Does US experience has any weightage to get State invite/nomination?

Appreciate your help & assistance in advance.

Details:
Occupation: ICT Project Manager (135112)
EOI (NSW) Filed: 14-Feb-2018
EOI (VIC) Filed: 16-Feb-2018
Invite (NSW): Awaited
Invite (VIC) Awaited

Age: 15
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5
PSA: 5
Total Points: 55+5


----------



## xxmpgxx (Feb 22, 2018)

hello when you applied for SA where do you live? sydney?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

As we all are aware that NSW has started the invites for stream 2 occupations, I request to all to share here if any one gets an invite in stream 2 occupation list.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Kunwar.Sandhu said:


> Seniors
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...


Hi ...you need high points for stream 2 as it's very competitive. People here are waiting for an invite with 75+ points.
Also NSW prefers people having 20 points in PTE.
So try for that . 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Kunwar.Sandhu said:


> Seniors
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...


I doubt with regards to 189 and 190. Atleast you need 60 without state nomination to apply for South Australia in 489 Category. ICT project Manager has enough seats there.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> I got invite from NSW under Stream 2 for 225113, 85 points (190 Visa). EOI Lodged in October 2017. Received the invite on 16th Feb.


Which occupation? 85 points including state sponsorship or without?
I'm waiting for an invitation since 14th January 2018 stream 2 as Cafe/Restaurant Manager with altogether 80 points.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Which occupation? 85 points including state sponsorship or without?
> I'm waiting for an invitation since 14th January 2018 stream 2 as Cafe/Restaurant Manager with altogether 80 points.



I have mentioned my job code 225113 in the post itself. It is Marketing Specialist. 85 points with SS.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Any invites in stream 2 today ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Any invites in stream 2 today ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yes I received my pre-invite today!!!! Soooo happy.

Stream 2 Cafe Restaurant Manager with 80 points (20 English).


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Yes I received my pre-invite today!!!! Soooo happy.
> 
> Stream 2 Cafe Restaurant Manager with 80 points (20 English).


Congratulations...when is he eoi dated ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Congratulations...when is he eoi dated ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


EOI was handed in originally early October 2017 with only 70 points. It was then upgraded to 80 points (English increased) on 14th January this year.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> EOI was handed in originally early October 2017 with only 70 points. It was then upgraded to 80 points (English increased) on 14th January this year.


Ok  

Mine is dated 11-10-17, 5+ upgraded in Jan ... So in all 70+5, still waiting for the invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Had mine this morning!!! Marketing Specialist 225113.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Had my invite this morning!! ?


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Had mine this morning!!! Marketing Specialist 225113.


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Had my invite this morning!! ?


Congrats... Whats ur anzsco and score ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Desihum said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Had my invite this morning!! ?
> ...


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Can you plz sgare your timeline..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mxv588t said:


> What is your points breakdown?


Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 15
SS: 5
Total: 80


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Can you plz sgare your timeline..


 - IELTS 17.03.2017 (8.0|8.0|7.5|8.0 - Proficient 10 points)
- VETASSES 24.05.17
- EOI Submitted 24.05.17

- Re-did IELTS 23.02.18 (8.0|9.0|8.0|9.0 - Superior 10 points)
- Updated EOI 23.02.18
- NSW Invitation 02.03.17

Not sure if re-doing IELTS any sooner would have helped, but invite came exactly a week after I had the extra 10 points. 

Thanks


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

RhiC said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you plz sgare your timeline..
> ...


Great. Congratulations!


----------



## xxmpgxx (Feb 22, 2018)

RhiC said:


> - IELTS 17.03.2017 (8.0|8.0|7.5|8.0 - Proficient 10 points)
> - VETASSES 24.05.17
> - EOI Submitted 24.05.17
> 
> ...


Hello! Did you apply for 190?


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

*224999 Information and Organisation Professionals nec*

Not sure how things are going for ANZSCO 224999 in Stream 2. I have been waiting for NSW invite since last 3 months and still the wait is on. 

Would be interested to know if others are also waiting for a positive news under this skill code. 


----------------------
ANZSCO 224999 (I'm into procurement profession)
Visa type: Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)
Points breakup:
Age: 30
English(PTE): 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SN: 5
Total: 80

EOI (NSW): 24-Nov-2017


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Had mine this morning!!! Marketing Specialist 225113.


Congratulations!! Happy to see a fellow Marketing Specialist get invited! 

Still waiting patiently for mine. 

All the best with your application


----------



## xxmpgxx (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Lilymay! When did you lodge your EOI? Waiting for mine as well under the Marketing Specialist


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello! Just wanted to update everyone that I got my ITA for State Sponsorship for NSW last March 2. 

Here are my details and points breakdown for reference:
ANZSCO code: 225311 (Public Relations Professional)
Age: 30 points
English Ability: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 5 points
Total: 70 points


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

xxmpgxx said:


> Hi Lilymay! When did you lodge your EOI? Waiting for mine as well under the Marketing Specialist


My EOI was submitted on 07.08.17
DOE : 30.10.17

It has been a relatively long wait.....

What about you?


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Also -- I lodged my EOI last September 2017 (so it's been more than 5 months)


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Hello! Just wanted to update everyone that I got my ITA for State Sponsorship for NSW last March 2.
> 
> Here are my details and points breakdown for reference:
> ANZSCO code: 225311 (Public Relations Professional)
> ...


Congratulations and all the best!

I am so glad to finally see some active movement in this thread


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you! Yes, I've been lurking around a lot of forums and rarely see any activity with Stream 2 so I'm extremely happy!


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Me too waiting for the invite in Marketing Specialist Category with 75 points (including SS).

Hope to get it soon.


----------



## xxmpgxx (Feb 22, 2018)

suntanline said:


> Hello! Just wanted to update everyone that I got my ITA for State Sponsorship for NSW last March 2.
> 
> Here are my details and points breakdown for reference:
> ANZSCO code: 225311 (Public Relations Professional)
> ...


Congratulations suntanline! When did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

xxmpgxx said:


> Congratulations suntanline! When did you lodge your EOI?


Lodged last September 8, 2017. So it's been a couple of months already


----------



## xxmpgxx (Feb 22, 2018)

lilymay said:


> My EOI was submitted on 07.08.17
> DOE : 30.10.17
> 
> It has been a relatively long wait.....
> ...


Submitted by EOI last 7th Feb 2018 with 75 pts inc SS.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Submitted my EOI in May 2017 with 70 points includin ss


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ausie said:


> Great. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Congratulations!! Happy to see a fellow Marketing Specialist get invited!
> 
> Still waiting patiently for mine.
> 
> All the best with your application


Thank you! Yes, patience is key! Maybe we would have had invite sooner if I had redone by IELTS sooner, but who knows. I was on 70 points (190) and 75 (489) for 10 months until I re-did IELTS. Got the extra 10 points and had invite in 7 days! Hoping the 'APPLY NOW' button will appear soon!! 

Good luck with your application!! xxx


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

xxmpgxx said:


> Hello! Did you apply for 190?


Hi. Yes, 190.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Not sure how they are picking the EOI. I have 70+5 points Management Consultant. But still not invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Not sure how they are picking the EOI. I have 70+5 points Management Consultant. But still not invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was under an impression, that all pending EOI (waiting for invite) will be revoked as soon as the Visa is lodged in any category (489,189 or 190) . I see in your case, you had lodged the 489 Visa. Am i missing something here?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> I was under an impression, that all pending EOI (waiting for invite) will be revoked as soon as the Visa is lodged in any category (489,189 or 190) . I see in your case, you had lodged the 489 Visa. Am i missing something here?




It does not. I have an EOI open for 189 starting 24 Jan and and EOI for 190 NSW resubmitted on 16 Feb. my initial EOI for NSW was submitted in 1 June 2017 but my agent changed it to 189 instead of submitting a new EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Also I have a friend who got visa granted for 489 a few months back but recieved an invite from NSW very recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

pk1000 said:


> Not sure how things are going for ANZSCO 224999 in Stream 2. I have been waiting for NSW invite since last 3 months and still the wait is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you get your invite from NSW? I am also waiting for a long time? I resubmitted my NSW EOI in Feb 2018 after removing the last EOI in Jan this year. My earlier EOI for NSW was submitted on 1 June 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thank you! Yes, patience is key! Maybe we would have had invite sooner if I had redone by IELTS sooner, but who knows. I was on 70 points (190) and 75 (489) for 10 months until I re-did IELTS. Got the extra 10 points and had invite in 7 days! Hoping the 'APPLY NOW' button will appear soon!!
> 
> Good luck with your application!! xxx


It might have made a difference but that is in the past now. What's important is the journey from this point forward! May you get your ITA soon!! Do keep us updated!

Thank you! Praying super hard that I can get it in the upcoming round. The waiting seems endless :smow:


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Not sure how they are picking the EOI. I have 70+5 points Management Consultant. But still not invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are sending invites for 80+ and 80 with PTE 20. I too have submitted 65+5 on 11-10-2017. +5 added in 2018 as the experience increased. PTE 20 for NSW 190. 
Still awaiting invite !!!
Also the trend is NSW sends invites only on the first 2 Fridays of the month. That's my understanding !!!

Also 489 visa is comparatively is received easily and faster.

All the best 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did you get your invite from NSW? I am also waiting for a long time? I resubmitted my NSW EOI in Feb 2018 after removing the last EOI in Jan this year. My earlier EOI for NSW was submitted on 1 June 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mate waiting....


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Yes, patience is key! Maybe we would have had invite sooner if I had redone by IELTS sooner, but who knows. I was on 70 points (190) and 75 (489) for 10 months until I re-did IELTS. Got the extra 10 points and had invite in 7 days! Hoping the 'APPLY NOW' button will appear soon!!
> ...


Yes, only looking forward now, checking emails early every morning! I read some have received after a week of getting state nominated... fingers crossed! I hope yours comes through soon, sure it will!!! Fingers crossed for you too xxxx ??


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Yes, only looking forward now, checking emails early every morning! I read some have received after a week of getting state nominated... fingers crossed! I hope yours comes through soon, sure it will!!! Fingers crossed for you too xxxx ??


Hahahaha! Every morning when you wake up and every night before bedtime to make up for the time difference 

Thanks! Crossing all my fingers and toes for this one!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, only looking forward now, checking emails early every morning! I read some have received after a week of getting state nominated... fingers crossed! I hope yours comes through soon, sure it will!!! Fingers crossed for you too xxxx ??
> ...


Haha yes, reminds me of being pregnant, wondering if today would be the day!! ?


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope I get my invite too...

Mine's

Age Pts:30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 0 (1 year counted by VETASSESS only)
State Nomination: 5
Total - 70 pts

149913 Facilities Manager (applying for EOI for stream 2)

Submitted on 20 Dec 2017.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Any invites today ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone who had a NSW invitation heard anything back yet? 

I sent off my application after a couple of hours and had read that some people were getting the APPLY NOW button appear after a week if all the docs were sent that they needed... I know they say 12 weeks but got everything crossed it comes soon!!


----------



## ganavarapu (Nov 13, 2017)

Anybody got invitation with 65 points?


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Is it possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 70 (65+5) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Is it possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 70 (65+5) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario


One of my friends got an invite with 75 points in 189.


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> varun118 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 70 (65+5) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario
> ...


But stream 2 is only for 190.


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone received NSW/VIC (190) state nomination with 65 +5 points for 261313?
I am waiting since Sep 2017.
Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Police checks back today! One step closer! Medicals tomorrow!! &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Hello,

Has anyone been invited through the stream 2 with a point of 60, or with 311413.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Police checks back today! One step closer! Medicals tomorrow!! ��


Looks like you're on the right and fast track! Got your golden ITA button yet?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Police checks back today! One step closer! Medicals tomorrow!! ��
> ...


Not yet! But hoping next week! I have everything ready, about 60 documents good to go for all of us! Take my money!!!!

How’s yours coming on?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Not yet! But hoping next week! I have everything ready, about 60 documents good to go for all of us! Take my money!!!!
> 
> How’s yours coming on?


That is a whole lot of documents!!  You did great compiling them in such a short time!!

Still no news for mine, praying hard for some good news soon!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet! But hoping next week! I have everything ready, about 60 documents good to go for all of us! Take my money!!!!
> ...


Am hoping for a quick grant with no CO assigned, so figured the more info I can give the better! Got everything crossed for you too! Xxx


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Am hoping for a quick grant with no CO assigned, so figured the more info I can give the better! Got everything crossed for you too! Xxx


All the best for that! Keep us updated with your progress~ great motivation for the rest of us (particularly me ) 

Fingers crossed for your golden ITA too~


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone here who got a invite from NSW today?? Especially the Stream 2 hopefuls.


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Anyone here who got a invite from NSW today?? Especially the Stream 2 hopefuls.


Hello! My state sponsorship for NSW was approved! Got the news just a few minutes ago. I'll be lodging my application for the subclass 190 visa by next week. Just have a few missing documents. Didn't think it would come so fast since they usually said 12 weeks.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

suntanline said:


> Hello! My state sponsorship for NSW was approved! Got the news just a few minutes ago. I'll be lodging my application for the subclass 190 visa by next week. Just have a few missing documents. Didn't think it would come so fast since they usually said 12 weeks.


Congrats
with how many points u have applied


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Congrats
> with how many points u have applied


I applied for 70 points + 5 for state sponsorship. Here's the breakdown:

Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15
Work: 5
Total: 70 points

My occupation is Public Relations Professional


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

suntanline said:


> I applied for 70 points + 5 for state sponsorship. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> ...


Dear friend 
Would you please share the date you submitted your EOI?
I applied with 80 points, still waiting. My EOI dated back 20/12/2017.
Tnx


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Just got my NSW pre invite. I got 65+5 points for Facilities Manager.


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Bsabir said:


> Dear friend
> Would you please share the date you submitted your EOI?
> I applied with 80 points, still waiting. My EOI dated back 20/12/2017.
> Tnx


Submitted my EOI last September 2017, so it's been over 5 months.


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

mxv588t said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my NSW pre invite. I got 65+5 points for Facilities Manager.


Congratulations my friend!
Very good news specially for us waiting for stream 2.
Could u please break down your points and the date of your EOI?
Tnx
Good luck!


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

Bsabir said:


> mxv588t said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks!

149913 Facilities Manager 
(Age Pts:30 | English: 20 | Education: 15 | Experience: 0 | State Nomination: 5)

Eoi submitted on 20 Dec 2017


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

mxv588t said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 149913 Facilities Manager
> (Age Pts:30 | English: 20 | Education: 15 | Experience: 0 | State Nomination: 5)
> ...


Thank you.
I have submitted my EOI on the same day with the below points:
PhD 20
Austrlian edu 5
Age 25
English 10
NATTI 5
Experience 10
Total 75+5
Occupation urban regional and planning
Do you think I have a chance to be invited? 
Tnx


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

Bsabir said:


> mxv588t said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


I believe yes cause you have high points... but I think better to increase your point on English to make it 20 pts. Good luck.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Bsabir said:


> Thank you.
> I have submitted my EOI on the same day with the below points:
> PhD 20
> Austrlian edu 5
> ...


Which state did you obtain your PhD?


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

mutapha said:


> Which state did you obtain your PhD?


From WA, but now living and working in NSW. I am very worried that can not get invitation!


----------



## krishkin (Mar 17, 2018)

*NSW stream 2*

Hi,

i have submitted my EOI under stream2 NSW last year march 2017 and i'm still waiting for invitation for occupation Graphic Designer Code - 232411. Dose it take this long to get invitation?

Even my Husband submitted EOI under stream 2 NSW for Advertising Specialist code -225111 in August 2017 and we are still waiting. 

I did submit my EOI in NT this december 2017 for Graphic Designer Code - 232411 and we are waiting for invitation from there also, we have been trying since last 3years but it's not happening, is there's any hope?


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

krishkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI under stream2 NSW last year march 2017 and i'm still waiting for invitation for occupation Graphic Designer Code - 232411. Dose it take this long to get invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi,
What r ur points for each occupation?


----------



## krishkin (Mar 17, 2018)

Bsabir said:


> Hi,
> What r ur points for each occupation?


Graphic Designer Code - 232411 - 75 Points

Advertising Specialist code -225111 - 70 points


----------



## Bsabir (Mar 16, 2018)

krishkin said:


> Graphic Designer Code - 232411 - 75 Points
> 
> Advertising Specialist code -225111 - 70 points


Hopefully, u can get it in next rounds. Both have good points. 
Actually, it is not clear based on what they send invitation. I myself waiting sinceDec with 75+5.
Just be hopeful and keep praying my friend😊


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

krishkin said:


> Bsabir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


NSW doesn't guarantee that they will invite everyone. I myself submitted an EOI for Marketing Specialist with 70 points in 2016 and never got a response. I am now waiting for feedback from NT. You will need a lot of patience for your NT application because they take a while to respond. These days applicants are getting a response after waiting for 8 months. We just have to stay positive.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

krishkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI under stream2 NSW last year march 2017 and i'm still waiting for invitation for occupation Graphic Designer Code - 232411. Dose it take this long to get invitation?
> 
> ...


I had invite on mar 2nd for marketing specialist with 80 points... hang in there!


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> NSW doesn't guarantee that they will invite everyone. I myself submitted an EOI for Marketing Specialist with 70 points in 2016 and never got a response. I am now waiting for feedback from NT. You will need a lot of patience for your NT application because they take a while to respond. These days applicants are getting a response after waiting for 8 months. We just have to stay positive.


Ah.... that is really disheartening... I have the same points as well and now I am beginning to wonder if I actually stand a chance...

All the best with your NT application! Hope they respond to you soon!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Ah.... that is really disheartening... I have the same points as well and now I am beginning to wonder if I actually stand a chance...
> 
> All the best with your NT application! Hope they respond to you soon!


They've asked me for more info, which Ive sent them the same day, so now waiting to hear back off them! Hopefully all ok this week and I'll get an ITA!! Fingers crossed, for everyone!!! xx


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > NSW doesn't guarantee that they will invite everyone. I myself submitted an EOI for Marketing Specialist with 70 points in 2016 and never got a response. I am now waiting for feedback from NT. You will need a lot of patience for your NT application because they take a while to respond. These days applicants are getting a response after waiting for 8 months. We just have to stay positive.
> ...


It was a bit disheartening when I first realized this. The good news is that other states sponsor our occupation so I decided to give NT a try. If NT doesn't work out then I will try SA. And who knows, maybe NSW will send me a pre-invite before my EOI expires this year &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Can anybody here comment if there's any typical lag in ITA for stream 2 occupations compared to Stream 1 occupations?

I'm awaiting my ITA for the past 30+ days for 222311 with 80 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> They've asked me for more info, which Ive sent them the same day, so now waiting to hear back off them! Hopefully all ok this week and I'll get an ITA!! Fingers crossed, for everyone!!! xx


Oh! it's great that you heard from them so soon, that means that your file is being worked on!

What sort of info did they query you on?




Hazelnutlatte said:


> It was a bit disheartening when I first realized this. The good news is that other states sponsor our occupation so I decided to give NT a try. If NT doesn't work out then I will try SA. And who knows, maybe NSW will send me a pre-invite before my EOI expires this year ��


I don't think NT is sponsoring our occupation anymore right? And SA is only offering 489 and even that with 85 points and even that, it is now closed....


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Oh! it's great that you heard from them so soon, that means that your file is being worked on!
> 
> What sort of info did they query you on?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > They've asked me for more info, which Ive sent them the same day, so now waiting to hear back off them! Hopefully all ok this week and I'll get an ITA!! Fingers crossed, for everyone!!! xx
> ...


NT is a bit like NSW stream 2. Our occupation is not in the priority list but they sponsor it. I've read posts from successful applicants in the first half of this fiscal year, when they were still processing applications more quickly. I can reach 80 by July and I'm hoping SA will lower the points requirement back to 80 when the fiscal year restarts. Last July they started at 80 and just increased to 85 after a few months.


----------



## Joycexie725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, everyone. New to this forum. Just have a quick question regarding to NSW SS stream two, if i am intending to claim my partner points, if his occupation is accountant, is it consider as stream 2 occupation list?
Thank you in advance for your kindly answer.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> lilymay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! it's great that you heard from them so soon, that means that your file is being worked on!
> ...


----------



## Joycexie725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you, i understand that. I am asking this question is because sb suggested me to try to apply as an finance manager under stream two due to accountant has a pretty long wait. I will be the primary applicant, however my bf would like add 5 points to me. So we are just wondering should he also get a new skill assessment under finance manager or his current accountant skill assessment will do. Since finance manager and accountant are on two different list.
Thanks for your kindly answer!


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Joycexie725 said:


> Thank you, i understand that. I am asking this question is because sb suggested me to try to apply as an finance manager under stream two due to accountant has a pretty long wait. I will be the primary applicant, however my bf would like add 5 points to me. So we are just wondering should he also get a new skill assessment under finance manager or his current accountant skill assessment will do. Since finance manager and accountant are on two different list.
> Thanks for your kindly answer!


That would really depend on you. If your intention is to claim the extra 5 points in your EOI then yeah, his skill assessed as Finance Manager may help you with that.

On the other hand, since he already has his skill assessed as an Accountant, he can submit his own EOI and try his luck. But i don't think you can claim partner points for this as both Accountant and FM are on different lists. I might be wrong on this one so please check further.


----------



## Akram Ahamed (Jul 16, 2017)

*224999 - information and organisation professionals nec*

Hi , I have applied n stream -2 for 224999 - INFORMATION AND ORGANISATION PROFESSIONALS NEC on 25th Jan-18 with 70 points including - SS.

How long will it take ?:boink:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose that so long as you are able to prove that you had worked for the same company in between both assessments, you should be fine... fingers crossed for that one! Cause to do another renewal would be just...... urgh..!
> ...


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Has anyone received Invite for 224712 Organization and Method Analyst under stream 2 from NSW so far ?
Also if anyone can suggest how much wait time is possible if I claim with 75+5 points ?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> NT is a bit like NSW stream 2. Our occupation is not in the priority list but they sponsor it. I've read posts from successful applicants in the first half of this fiscal year, when they were still processing applications more quickly. I can reach 80 by July and I'm hoping SA will lower the points requirement back to 80 when the fiscal year restarts. Last July they started at 80 and just increased to 85 after a few months.


I see. However, NT's requirements are pretty lengthy, do correct me if I'm wrong. i.e Evidence of research & financial proofs etc

If you don't mind sharing, what are your points breakdown?

Age - 25
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 20
Experience - 5
SS - 5

Yes NT requires a lot of additional documents for submission.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

NSW Application accepted!!!! So happy right now!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> NSW Application accepted!!!! So happy right now!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


Congrats! When did you submit your application for State nomination? I submitted mine yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mxv588t said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > NSW Application accepted!!!! So happy right now!! Xxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Received and applied Mar 2nd, further info request 14th, approved this morning


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Paid first thing this morning, and have just finished uploading all my docs... really hoping for a quick direct grant! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> mxv588t said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Wow that's fast... 18 days only! Hopefully i can get mine also by next month... how many points did you have again?

again congrats!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mxv588t said:


> Wow that's fast... 18 days only! Hopefully i can get mine also by next month... how many points did you have again?
> 
> again congrats!


Yeh super quick! Meds and PCC all done, docs all uploaded, paid.... just waiting now!!! Good luck for yours too!! 

Occupation: Marketing Specialist 225113

Age: 25
Experience: 15
Education: 15
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 80

IELTS 8.5/8/5/8/7.5 - 17th Mar 2017
VETASSESS - 24th May 2017
EOI - 24th May 2017
2nd IETLS 9/8/9/8 - 23rd Feb 2018
Update EOI - 23rd Feb 2018
NSW SS Invite - 2nd Mar 2018
NSW Accepted - 20th Mar 2018
Grant.....??????


----------



## Captain Haddock (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have a query. If I do not have any working experience in the occupation I am apply for, will I still get an invite from NSW (190).
261111 - Business Analyst.
Age: 25
Education: 20
English: 20
PY: 5
Spouse: 5
SS: 5
Total: 80


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

If you are lucky let enough to get, u might. But NSW generally invite people with High experience and English points..
=Captain Haddock;14196786]Hi Everyone,

I have a query. If I do not have any working experience in the occupation I am apply for, will I still get an invite from NSW (190).
261111 - Business Analyst.
Age: 25
Education: 20
English: 20
PY: 5
Spouse: 5
SS: 5
Total: 80[/QUOTE]


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

Captain Haddock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query. If I do not have any working experience in the occupation I am apply for, will I still get an invite from NSW (190).
> 261111 - Business Analyst.
> ...


Hi. I think as long as you have high points or English scores then you will be invited. In my case, although I didn't submit my other 3 yrs overseas experience, and on my last 3 roles (of 5 years, only 1 year was considered - so that's 0 pts for work experience). I was still given the ITA.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I see. However, NT's requirements are pretty lengthy, do correct me if I'm wrong. i.e Evidence of research & financial proofs etc
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what are your points breakdown?
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have any strong ties to NT? I'm considering looking at NT after this but I have read somewhere that most get rejected unless they can prove that they have a job offer / strong links to NT.



RhiC said:


> NSW Application accepted!!!! So happy right now!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is SUPERBLY FAST! Lady luck is shining well on you


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> NSW Application accepted!!!! So happy right now!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is SUPERBLY FAST! Lady luck is shining well on you







[/QUOTE]

Very happy! Lot has happened in the last two weeks! Paid for visa yesterday and sent off ALL the docs! Hoping for a quick grant!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Yeh super quick! Meds and PCC all done, docs all uploaded, paid.... just waiting now!!! Good luck for yours too!!
> 
> Occupation: Marketing Specialist 225113
> 
> ...


Hey RihC,

I also applied for Occupation: Marketing Specialist 225113. Do you think is there any chance to expect invite from NSW steam 2?

Age: 25
Experience: 20
Education: 15
English: 0
SS: 5
Spouse Points: 5
Total: 70

VETASSESS - 09th May 2017
EOI - 03 Mar 2018
NSW SS Invite -


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

bhaskarkumar said:


> Hey RihC,
> 
> I also applied for Occupation: Marketing Specialist 225113. Do you think is there any chance to expect invite from NSW steam 2?
> 
> ...


I sent my EOI off on 24th May 2017, I also had 70 points at that time. I did not hear anything for 10months so I re-did my English test in March 2018 to get more points taking me to 80 and I had an invite in 5 days!! 

Can you try and get an English score to give you more points?


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I sent my EOI off on 24th May 2017, I also had 70 points at that time. I did not hear anything for 10months so I re-did my English test in March 2018 to get more points taking me to 80 and I had an invite in 5 days!!
> 
> Can you try and get an English score to give you more points?


Thanks Mate - that helps a lot!


----------



## jhwang (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I checked the NSW Migration website again and I have doubts about the NSW Stream 

So basically you will not receive any invitation even though your points is high (at least 80 points) if your occupation is not in demand.

This is so frustrating and devastating. I have been waiting since November 2017 with 80 points under the occupation Information and Organisation Professionals NEC.

Any feedback about this situation would be grateful.

"From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream One: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream Two: very highly ranking candidates in eligible occupations
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams."


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

jhwang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked the NSW Migration website again and I have doubts about the NSW Stream
> 
> ...


That's true. We can't predict or expect an invitation under Stream Two.

In the meantime, would you consider to apply for visa 489 sponsored by South Australia? They accept high point migrants (>=90 including state nomination scores) to access to Supplementary Skilled List which includes your occupation. Visa 489 may be not competitive as 189/190, but at least you can go to Australia to work legally, and apply for permanent residency after 2 years working.


----------



## jhwang (Mar 23, 2018)

mutapha said:


> That's true. We can't predict or expect an invitation under Stream Two.
> 
> In the meantime, would you consider to apply for visa 489 sponsored by South Australia? They accept high point migrants (>=90 including state nomination scores) to access to Supplementary Skilled List which includes your occupation. Visa 489 may be not competitive as 189/190, but at least you can go to Australia to work legally, and apply for permanent residency after 2 years working.


Hi Mutapha,

Thank you for your kind response. Unfortunately I have only gained Australian work experience and that my nominated occupation is required to be an offshore applicant under the South Australia 489 Nomination requirements. Unless I moved to South Australian and work for six months relevant to my nominated occupation then I may still stand a chance. Either offshore or onshore for the 489 is not feasible for me.

It will be a long wait for the NSW Stream 2. So sad.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jhwang said:


> Hi Mutapha,
> 
> Thank you for your kind response. Unfortunately I have only gained Australian work experience and that my nominated occupation is required to be an offshore applicant under the South Australia 489 Nomination requirements. Unless I moved to South Australian and work for six months relevant to my nominated occupation then I may still stand a chance. Either offshore or onshore for the 489 is not feasible for me.
> 
> It will be a long wait for the NSW Stream 2. So sad.


I am in the similar situation. so annoying.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

What are the chances for NSW 190 in ICT business analyst 261111 with 80 points, Expereince 5 points??





Abhishek.Mathur said:


> If you are lucky let enough to get, u might. But NSW generally invite people with High experience and English points..
> =Captain Haddock;14196786]Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query. If I do not have any working experience in the occupation I am apply for, will I still get an invite from NSW (190).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

High experience points would be required for NSW . But ace your overall is 80, you should get invite soon.


gargn1420 said:


> What are the chances for NSW 190 in ICT business analyst 261111 with 80 points, Expereince 5 points??


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhwang (Mar 23, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> I am in the similar situation. so annoying.


Hi Jenny,

Hopefully we both will receive an invitation before the end of this financial year


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Add me into the waiting list!

Been waiting since August 2017....


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I am in the similar situation. so annoying.


Can apply for an assessment of EA to be considered as an engineering technologist? If so, you can apply for 190 of Victoria, they are favorable to candidates who hold PhD degree, including fast track application.


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

jhwang said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Hopefully we both will receive an invitation before the end of this financial year


I am also waiting for NSW invite for 224999 in Stream2 since Nov'17. So I think it make us three waiting for an invite under this profession!! 


Cheers!


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I have applied for 189 with 70 pts and 190 for NSW with 75 points on 8th March (Software Engineer)
Should I apply for 190 for other states also and each state in separate account?


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Paid first thing this morning, and have just finished uploading all my docs... really hoping for a quick direct grant! Fingers crossed!!!!


Congrats!!:cheer2: but it appears luck has been skipping England :rain: I've been waiting for mine for 4 months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

*224999 - information and organisation professionals nec*



Akram Ahamed said:


> Hi , I have applied n stream -2 for 224999 - INFORMATION AND ORGANISATION PROFESSIONALS NEC on 25th Jan-18 with 70 points including - SS.
> 
> How long will it take ?:boink:


Mate I've been waiting since Nov'17. No luck yet :spider:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pk1000 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Paid first thing this morning, and have just finished uploading all my docs... really hoping for a quick direct grant! Fingers crossed!!!!
> ...


I was on 70 points originally and waited 10 months (May 2017-Mar 2018). I re-did IELTS to get extra 10 points and got invite in 5 days. I’m in Wales so not too far away!


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

RhiC said:


> pk1000 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


That’s great but I have no more room to improve English points. Already sitting with 20points for PTE, overall 80(75+5)


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Can we expect a Stream 2 invite round on April 6th?


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Can we expect a Stream 2 invite round on April 6th?


I wonder what's special about 6th April. Is there any pattern in sending the invites?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

pk1000 said:


> I wonder what's special about 6th April. Is there any pattern in sending the invites?


Normally 1st and 3rd Friday in a month.


----------



## jhwang (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Any updates? Any Invitation?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Got an invite today from NSW 
Anzsco code - 149212 
Score 70+5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Got an invite today from NSW
> Anzsco code - 149212
> Score 70+5
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Got an invite today from NSW
> Anzsco code - 149212
> Score 70+5
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Please when did you lodge your EOI


----------



## Susan1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I have question regarding the stream two. 
Which occupations are eligible to apply for this? Is there any lists?

I really appreciate if you could answer me.
Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Susan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have question regarding the stream two.
> Which occupations are eligible to apply for this? Is there any lists?
> ...


the combined list.

Cheers,


----------



## Susan1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you for the reply.

Is there written anywhere that the occupations mentioned in combined list can apply for NSW stream two?


----------



## Susan1 (Apr 18, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> the combined list.
> 
> Cheers,



Thank you for the reply.

Is there written anywhere that the occupations mentioned in combined list can apply for NSW stream two?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

ganavarapu said:


> NSW occupation requirements
> 
> From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:
> 
> ...



Hi.. i would like to ask related to this section "very highly ranking candidates". What define very highly ranking candidates? is it candidate with 80 or 90 points?


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

What are the chances of getting a pre-invite with 80 points for a Software tester.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi, 

I filed my EOI yesterday i.e. April 24th, 2018 with 75+5 points (PTE score - 20) for NSW. ANZCO code - 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) which is not there on NSW's PSOL, thus playing on higher points. How soon can I expect a Pre Invite or ITA? Have been following multiple forums and every thread says something different like if you have 20 points in PTE, you receive an early invite while others are saying it will at least take 2-3 months time or more.

Looking for right direction. 
TIA


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Got an invite today from NSW
> Anzsco code - 149212
> Score 70+5
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Congrats. Were you able to lodge your application using the nomination link?

What are tge chances of getting a visa post pre-invite and post approval?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats. Were you able to lodge your application using the nomination link?
> 
> What are tge chances of getting a visa post pre-invite and post approval?


Yes... I could access the link ....
I have No clue about the chances though. 
Just waiting and watching now 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Infiniteniny said:


> Congrats. Please when did you lodge your EOI


11th of Oct '17, however the score got updated coz of the experience so the DOE was changed to dec last week. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Infiniteniny said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Please when did you lodge your EOI
> ...


Thank you. I lodged EOI in December 22 with 70points under 149212 too. Having my fingers crossed. I wish they sent out pre invites on April 27th


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Abhiarp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my EOI yesterday i.e. April 24th, 2018 with 75+5 points (PTE score - 20) for NSW. ANZCO code - 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) which is not there on NSW's PSOL, thus playing on higher points. How soon can I expect a Pre Invite or ITA? Have been following multiple forums and every thread says something different like if you have 20 points in PTE, you receive an early invite while others are saying it will at least take 2-3 months time or more.
> 
> ...


There's no specific algorithm to determine when you'll get an invite. Some get it in a few weeks, some wait months. I personally waited around 6 months to get an ITA for NSW state sponsorship. My occupation is also NOT on the priority list. Submitted my application with 70+5, 20 points for PTE. Hope this helps.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

suntanline said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I am also keeping my fingers crossed for this. And congratulations on getting the Invitation and I wish you get the grant real soon.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I have 80 with 20 english (225113 marketing specialist) and got my invite in 5 working days. But as above, there’s no specific timeframe.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

I agree... It all depends on your luck as well. Also, on the State Requirement for that particular Code, how often there are openings for that role. Accordingly people are invited. I have seen people getting invite for Stream 2 occupations from NSW in 70 points and there are people waiting with 80 points as well.. So, its really a Big Gamble of Time i guess..




RhiC said:


> I have 80 with 20 english (225113 marketing specialist) and got my invite in 5 working days. But as above, there’s no specific timeframe.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> I agree... It all depends on your luck as well. Also, on the State Requirement for that particular Code, how often there are openings for that role. Accordingly people are invited. I have seen people getting invite for Stream 2 occupations from NSW in 70 points and there are people waiting with 80 points as well.. So, its really a Big Gamble of Time i guess..
> 
> 
> Yeh, I agree. Last time I looked I’m the only one on immi tracker for this code, not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing!! 🤔


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Friends, is submitting an EOI is sufficient to get 190 for NSW unlike victoria which has a seperate application in their website.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> aah....so last 5 months there are no invites......


No I had recieved an invite for stream 2 new on 1st week of March
85 points for software tester


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

guys i got an invite ..nsw stream 2 at 65 points in occupational health and safety adviser


----------



## charan2892 (May 29, 2018)

*224999 Information and organisation profession nec- procurement analyst*

Hiii all,

I have applied for 224999 Information and organisation profession nec- procurement analyst with 55+5( state sponsorship)=60 points under 190 Visa on july 2017.. Its been one year i havent got any invitation. Did anyone get invite for same skill?????


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Got an invite today from NSW
> Anzsco code - 149212
> Score 70+5
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I guess this one is the last reported Stream 2 invite at expat forum! NSW is now active at sending out invitations, hoping they'll consider people waiting in stream 2 as well.


----------



## megatron (Jan 15, 2016)

*@Yvi86 Timeframe please*



Yvi86 said:


> Yes I received my pre-invite today!!!! Soooo happy.
> 
> Stream 2 Cafe Restaurant Manager with 80 points (20 English).


" I am sure you might have already submitted your visa .Will you please provide timeframe for post invite and visa submission too "


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi There , is there any chance for NSW invite for 70 points including SS for 149311.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi expat family, 

No one is replying me.
Please seniors and experience consultants, check my signature and tell me any chances for my invite in NSW???

Regards


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi guys

Can you educate me how stream 2 actually works?

I have already filled my eoi for 190nsw and now looking to claim partner points.

My consultant advised that my wife can have skills assessed for marketing specialist occupation for nsw. This occupation is not listed in the priority list but seems to be listed in stream 2

In this scenario can I get skills assessment for wife from vetassses and claim 5 points?


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Do NSW prefer people with 20 points for English? As per the stream 2 invitations it looks like they want people with superior english.


----------



## maniaccet2002 (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone in the forum waiting for NSW invite for system administrator 262113?
Though i'm still waiting for my ACS to be completed, i'm anxious to know my chances of getting an invite for 262113.
i will be having 75+5 points(AGE 25,PTE 20, Education 15, experience 15)


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you educate me how stream 2 actually works?
> 
> ...


I have lodged under marketing specialist stream 2, on day 81 awaiting grant!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Do NSW prefer people with 20 points for English? As per the stream 2 invitations it looks like they want people with superior english.


My EOI was in with 70 points for 10 months. Re-did my IELTS and got Superior, so updated EOI to 80 points and got invite in 7 days under NSW Stream 2.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

How did your vetassess assessment go?

May I know if you have both relevant qualifications and job experience both?


RhiC said:


> I have lodged under marketing specialist stream 2, on day 81 awaiting grant!


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> How did your vetassess assessment go?
> 
> May I know if you have both relevant qualifications and job experience both?
> 
> ...


 Vetassess went fine. Yes, 8+ years experience and Masters degree. Are you also 225113?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

RhiC said:


> sidpadki said:
> 
> 
> > How did your vetassess assessment go?
> ...


Did vetassess done any verification from your employer?
Did they interviewed u regarding your employment?


----------



## cellycello (Jun 10, 2018)

*Applying vetasses*



RhiC said:


> Vetassess went fine. Yes, 8+ years experience and Masters degree. Are you also 225113?


HI @RhiC 

I'm also planning to apply for marketing specialist with 75 points at the moment - working on my documents for vetassess! Same age as you 

Will be able to get 80 points like you when I have my 1 year experience in feb 2019. Hopefully they are still giving out ITAs for this job code!

Any advice for vetassess?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

cellycello said:


> HI @RhiC
> 
> I'm also planning to apply for marketing specialist with 75 points at the moment - working on my documents for vetassess! Same age as you
> 
> ...


Awesome! For Vetassess, just give them all the documentation they need, make sure your reference off your boss is on headed paper and matches the ANZSCO job description of your occupation. I paid for the Anzsco Migration Guide if its any use to you? PM me your email if you want to, I don't mind sharing. Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > sidpadki said:
> ...


No, no employment verification done.


----------



## pk1000 (Feb 26, 2018)

Is there any new update on this. It's total silence now...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pk1000 said:


> Is there any new update on this. It's total silence now...


I read in another group that no more NSW invites will go out now until post July 1


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

ganavarapu said:


> NSW occupation requirements
> 
> From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have submitted an EOI to NSW with 75 + 5 points for occupation 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. Is there any hope for me? The reason I ask is that on many forums I haven't found too much encouragement. Or should I also fill EOI for Victoria and SA?
I haven't yet applied for Spouse Skill Assessment? If I get a positive result on that, i.e . 85 points under subclass 190, does it improve my chances?

Thanks


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI to NSW with 75 + 5 points for occupation 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. Is there any hope for me? The reason I ask is that on many forums I haven't found too much encouragement. Or should I also fill EOI for Victoria and SA?
> I haven't yet applied for Spouse Skill Assessment? If I get a positive result on that, i.e . 85 points under subclass 190, does it improve my chances?
> ...


what was your English score?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

thatas awesome


----------



## ladyrcs (Jul 19, 2017)

pk1000 said:


> Mate I've been waiting since Nov'17. No luck yet :spider:



me too.. almost a year


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> what was your english score?


w - 79, s - 83, r - 90, l - 86


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> ganavarapu said:
> 
> 
> > NSW occupation requirements
> ...


Well adding EOIs will increase your chances of getting an invite sooner. In 2017, NSW started issuing invites in September wherein other states started in July itself.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi All, I am a newbie here. Just got the scores this week and plan to apply next week. I haven't had much time to research this process and relying entirely on the guidance of the agent. I have superior English test score and full points for Experience. My agent is recommending to apply for Track 2 NSW. Is this the best option?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> w - 79, s - 83, r - 90, l - 86


When did you apply?

I got 90 in all sections (R, W, S, L) . Does it make any difference?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

indman100 said:


> keyurdesai20 said:
> 
> 
> > w - 79, s - 83, r - 90, l - 86
> ...


Wow great scores!!
Could u please share some tips and strategies u followed ..


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Wow great scores!!
> Could u please share some tips and strategies u followed ..


Thanks. I studied for 4 days for almost 6 h a day. I think you need to devote that much time at least. I used PTE book to prepare, but did not take a test fully. I went through each section. at random. 
However just try to get full on the reading aloud, repeat sentence and answer simple questions and R&W fill in the blanks. They are most scoring.
I don't know what else tip to give.
Just ensure you give at least 2-3 days to prepare.


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

indman100 said:


> Hi All, I am a newbie here. Just got the scores this week and plan to apply next week. I haven't had much time to research this process and relying entirely on the guidance of the agent. I have superior English test score and full points for Experience. My agent is recommending to apply for Track 2 NSW. Is this the best option?


I would recommend that you do your own research into the entire process. I met with a couple of agents to consult about my situation before applying. They were all MARA agents, but even then, they were saying different things -- 1 said to do Stream 2, 1 said that I would be better off waiting, and another said to do partner visa, etc. While agents have a lot of experience in handling applications, there are still possibilities that they miss out on a few details. 

In the end, I decided to process my application by myself and went with 190 Stream 2 (mostly because my occupation was not on the priority list, and the partner visa is really expensive and takes longer). There are a lot of resources online to help you out -- DIBP (Home Affairs), ANZSCO, forums, myimmitracker, etc. 

Best of luck.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

suntanline said:


> I would recommend that you do your own research into the entire process. I met with a couple of agents to consult about my situation before applying. They were all MARA agents, but even then, they were saying different things -- 1 said to do Stream 2, 1 said that I would be better off waiting, and another said to do partner visa, etc. While agents have a lot of experience in handling applications, there are still possibilities that they miss out on a few details.
> 
> In the end, I decided to process my application by myself and went with 190 Stream 2 (mostly because my occupation was not on the priority list, and the partner visa is really expensive and takes longer). There are a lot of resources online to help you out -- DIBP (Home Affairs), ANZSCO, forums, myimmitracker, etc.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks bro. I have come to the conclusion that NSW Track 2 is the most suited given my 20 pts in English and 15 for experience. I believe my ANZSCO is not in great demand, so I may not have any other choice given my age.

I plan to apply sometime next week to NSW. ANy thoughts anyone?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

indman100 said:


> suntanline said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend that you do your own research into the entire process. I met with a couple of agents to consult about my situation before applying. They were all MARA agents, but even then, they were saying different things -- 1 said to do Stream 2, 1 said that I would be better off waiting, and another said to do partner visa, etc. While agents have a lot of experience in handling applications, there are still possibilities that they miss out on a few details.
> ...


I did Stream 2 NSW, waiting on grant!! 102 days since lodgement and counting!!


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I did Stream 2 NSW, waiting on grant!! 102 days since lodgement and counting!!


That seems not too bad, isn't it? You got the nomination from the state , is that right?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

indman100 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I did Stream 2 NSW, waiting on grant!! 102 days since lodgement and counting!!
> ...


Yes. Had NSW stream 2 invite within 7 days of EOI, application approved in 18 days, lodged visa same day.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> w - 79, s - 83, r - 90, l - 86


I think with a superior English score you stand a good chance as per my agent who is an ex employee from the immigration dept. I am exactly in the same boat as yourself including same Anzsco. Only 5 points lesser than you.
Please keeps posted on your process. I shall do the same here.
I plan to apply next week.


----------



## limmc (Jul 3, 2018)

I have an EOI posted for over 12 months now. Occupation is Compliance Manager in a bank, so applied for NSW nomination under 224999 (Information & Organisational Professional). 
Just wondering whether I should also apply under 139999 (Specialist Manager). Are you allowed 2 EOI with the same state under different occupations, and is it even worth it?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

limmc said:


> I have an EOI posted for over 12 months now. Occupation is Compliance Manager in a bank, so applied for NSW nomination under 224999 (Information & Organisational Professional).
> Just wondering whether I should also apply under 139999 (Specialist Manager). Are you allowed 2 EOI with the same state under different occupations, and is it even worth it?
> 
> Any advice appreciated


The bigger question is whether you are already have positive assessment under both codes ?

Cheers


----------



## limmc (Jul 3, 2018)

I already have a positive assesment for 224990. 
I don't see any issue obtaining one for 139999.


----------



## ladyrcs (Jul 19, 2017)

limmc said:


> I have an EOI posted for over 12 months now. Occupation is Compliance Manager in a bank, so applied for NSW nomination under 224999 (Information & Organisational Professional).
> Just wondering whether I should also apply under 139999 (Specialist Manager). Are you allowed 2 EOI with the same state under different occupations, and is it even worth it?
> 
> Any advice appreciated


@limmc, if you don't mind, what is your current points?


----------



## ladyrcs (Jul 19, 2017)

if you don't mind, what is your current points?


----------



## limmc (Jul 3, 2018)

70 points (15 age, 20 english, 15 education, 15 work, 5 ss)


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> I think with a superior English score you stand a good chance as per my agent who is an ex employee from the immigration dept. I am exactly in the same boat as yourself including same Anzsco. Only 5 points lesser than you.
> Please keeps posted on your process. I shall do the same here.
> I plan to apply next week.


Thanks for the response mate. It hasn't been very rosy since so many changes have happened this year from immigration department. My agent tells me around 18 months ago even people with 60 points would get the invitation without too much waiting. Just bad timing i guess. 
I will share updates as soon as I hear from them


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Thanks for the response mate. It hasn't been very rosy since so many changes have happened this year from immigration department. My agent tells me around 18 months ago even people with 60 points would get the invitation without too much waiting. Just bad timing i guess.
> I will share updates as soon as I hear from them


when did you submit? don't go by what others say. can you tell me your other points. do you have 15 for experience


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> when did you submit? don't go by what others say. can you tell me your other points. do you have 15 for experience


21st June for NSW. Considering Victoria EOI this week.
Points breakup - Experience - 15, Age - 25, Education - 15, English - 20.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> 21st June for NSW. Considering Victoria EOI this week.
> Points breakup - Experience - 15, Age - 25, Education - 15, English - 20.


Look my agent who is an Aussie guy said that June is a slow month. Things gradually picks up in July. You are in good shape. Expect a fast processing time. My colleague , a Filipino , got it last year from nsw 190 with same anzsco. She applied in Jul and got in Dec.


----------



## pomade2017 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi What are the chances for me for stream 2? I Have Chemistry Technician 311411 as my nominated occupation.

Age : 30
Experience :10
PTE: 10
Education: 15
SS: 5

Total :70


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

pomade2017 said:


> Hi What are the chances for me for stream 2? I Have Chemistry Technician 311411 as my nominated occupation.
> 
> Age : 30
> Experience :10
> ...


Stream 2 needs min of 75 points with 20 in English.
Try to get 20 in PTE and you are good to go.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> Look my agent who is an Aussie guy said that June is a slow month. Things gradually picks up in July. You are in good shape. Expect a fast processing time. My colleague , a Filipino , got it last year from nsw 190 with same anzsco. She applied in Jul and got in Dec.


Got in December? U mean arrived to NSW in Deccember with all formalities done?
If that is so, I am relieved. I am holding back on Spouse Skills assessment yet, as VETASSESS charges 44k INR. If I don't hear anything further on my ITA until September, I will consider doing her assessment for 5 extra points. 

Do you think I might have a faster entry to Victoria?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes I mean by Jan 18 she landed in Sydney. I do not know if she did stream 1 or 2 but she was ICT support engg . Anyways, I think with 80 points you should just apply now and not some d on vetassess at this stage. It's not just vet assess, if you want spouse points, she also needs to give PTE so add another 20k . I think 80 is good enough.


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Agent or DIY*

Hello!

Did any of you guys lodge your EOI and state nomination on your own or did you get an agent?

Thank you,
Michelle


----------



## sanjayskulkarni (Jul 19, 2017)

Most of us have done it Ourselves, with plenty of assistance and information available on this forum.


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

sanjayskulkarni said:


> Most of us have done it Ourselves, with plenty of assistance and information available on this forum.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## sanjayskulkarni (Jul 19, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did any of you guys lodge your EOI and state nomination on your own or did you get an agent?
> 
> ...


By reading related topics in this forum for EOI submission and State nomination, you should be able to submit them by yourself.

This is because everything will be under your control. You can read all correspondence, contact emails and an invitation from the government. Otherwise, you will only know through your agent if you are invited.

When you received an invitation, you can consider to engage a MARA agent to assist you in document preparation and submission.


----------



## marckie3311 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello,

Just a quick question. Is NSW now open to accept stream 2 EOI? Thanks!


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

marckie3311 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a quick question. Is NSW now open to accept stream 2 EOI? Thanks!


stream 2 is always open for eoi.


----------



## marckie3311 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you for the response!! I was under the impression that I can't lodge yet since NSW occu list is not yet available. Anyways, worth a try. My agent is asking me to lodge for SA and NT but I saw from other thread (last Q2) of a successful invite.

__________________
ANZSCO - 149212
Score - 70 + 5 (SS) = 75
State nomination - 5 
English Exam - 20 pts


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

marckie3311 said:


> Thank you for the response!! I was under the impression that I can't lodge yet since NSW occu list is not yet available. Anyways, worth a try. My agent is asking me to lodge for SA and NT but I saw from other thread (last Q2) of a successful invite.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO - 149212
> ...


Do SA. I believe they are fast. 
NSW stream 2 is for those who don't have their occupation in the priority list. So it doesn't matter when you put in the eoi for nsw (first come first serve, I guess)
But if getting a visa is higher priority take the agent's advise rather than the forum's is what I would say as they are professionals.


----------



## marckie3311 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you for the insight! This is great info. Will decide on next step.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> Yes I mean by Jan 18 she landed in Sydney. I do not know if she did stream 1 or 2 but she was ICT support engg . Anyways, I think with 80 points you should just apply now and not some d on vetassess at this stage. It's not just vet assess, if you want spouse points, she also needs to give PTE so add another 20k . I think 80 is good enough.


Thanks. But my wife has already given IELTS and has competent score. Is that good enough for a positive VETASSESS assessment? I mean, besides the requisite documentation.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Thanks. But my wife has already given IELTS and has competent score. Is that good enough for a positive VETASSESS assessment? I mean, besides the requisite documentation.


yes


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,

I just filed my EOI today. I have 70+5 points and according to VetAssess, my relevant work experience is 4.7 years. Do I need another assessment when I reach 5 years (which is just in a couple of months) and I'm still with my current job that was already assessed? Will the points in EOI automatically adjust or do I need to send another EOI by the time I reach 5 years?

Thank you.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

NSW has updated the list for this financial year but i could not see any info on stream 2 at website.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

NSW has released their occupation list for 2018-19 and Looks like Stream 2 is no longer available. Does anyone know anything about it? There is not mention of it on the website.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes, it's true that they haven't posted anything around Stream 2, looks like it is no longer available. I am hoping the veterans here will open some clarity on this issue.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just filed my EOI today. I have 70+5 points and according to VetAssess, my relevant work experience is 4.7 years. Do I need another assessment when I reach 5 years (which is just in a couple of months) and I'm still with my current job that was already assessed? Will the points in EOI automatically adjust or do I need to send another EOI by the time I reach 5 years?
> 
> Thank you.


If the end date was left blank, it will automatically calculate

You wouldn't usually need another assessment of you're in the same role with the same company


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If the end date was left blank, it will automatically calculate
> 
> You wouldn't usually need another assessment of you're in the same role with the same company


to add to that, one need an updated reference and the latest payslip.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> NSW has updated the list for this financial year but i could not see any info on stream 2 at website.


Yeah! Looks like it may not be available anymore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

olmaza said:


> Yeah! Looks like it may not be available anymore.


that's would be a big disappointment for some... but then for stream 1 it will open new places up.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Just had a word with NSW Department, the lady said that they are not updated on the closure of Stream 2 nominations, according to her nomination process should work like previous year. Still, she has asked enquire tomorrow for better clarity.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Abhiarp said:


> Just had a word with NSW Department, the lady said that they are not updated on the closure of Stream 2 nominations, according to her nomination process should work like previous year. Still, she has asked enquire tomorrow for better clarity.


Thank you for your post!!! almost had a heart attack 

cheers,


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a word with NSW Department, the lady said that they are not updated on the closure of Stream 2 nominations, according to her nomination process should work like previous year. Still, she has asked enquire tomorrow for better clarity.
> ...


Well clouds aren't clear yet, will post again tomorrow


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Abhiarp said:


> Well clouds aren't clear yet, will post again tomorrow


Thanks for the info Abhi! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi guys don't worry, spoke to my agent who is an ex employee of the immigration dept. He said stream 2 is still on unless specified otherwise.


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If the end date was left blank, it will automatically calculate
> 
> You wouldn't usually need another assessment of you're in the same role with the same company


Many thanks!


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> to add to that, one need an updated reference and the latest payslip.


Got it. Many thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > If the end date was left blank, it will automatically calculate
> ...





islandgirl29 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > If the end date was left blank, it will automatically calculate
> ...


NSW csme back to me after I applied to their invite and asked me for proof of extra points claimed for work experience, so I had a letter off my employer on headed paper to say that from the vetassess date to now, I was still employed in the same job role. Worked fine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> NSW csme back to me after I applied to their invite and asked me for proof of extra points claimed for work experience, so I had a letter off my employer on headed paper to say that from the vetassess date to now, I was still employed in the same job role. Worked fine.


yep, that's what they want to see.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> yes


July about to end. Is there any hope for NSW Stream 2 in August?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys now that nsw has released new sol for 2018/19 when will they start sendin invites
mine is 190 nsw ss, 80 points includin 5 points and 189-75 points, onshore in sydney, 261313 date of eoi is 20th june


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> July about to end. Is there any hope for NSW Stream 2 in August?


i think they have stopped Stream 2. I think the AU pr hopes are dashed now, at least for me


----------



## pomade2017 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got an email from NSW for my query regarding stream 2, according to them they stopped the stream 2 invitation this financial year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pomade2017 said:


> I just got an email from NSW for my query regarding stream 2, according to them they stopped the stream 2 invitation this financial year.


Bad news for high pointers
Good news for other applicants 
More pie to go around

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pomade2017 said:


> I just got an email from NSW for my query regarding stream 2, according to them they stopped the stream 2 invitation this financial year.


that's good and bad news, good news for highly in demand occupations.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Indeed. Bad luck for me. ICT 263212 with 75 points and 20 in English. But such is life. Good luck to others. 

Can anyone give me any pointers on 489 to SA. Are there any IT jobs there? Also I believe that 190 for ACT is not open yet. Is that true?


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking to apply for marketing specialist EOI.

can someone here please help me the statement of objective.

regards


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

pomade2017 said:


> I just got an email from NSW for my query regarding stream 2, according to them they stopped the stream 2 invitation this financial year.


Really? OMG - Can you please share the mail response here?


----------



## pomade2017 (Jul 5, 2018)

Here’s the email from them.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

ArtiSeh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking to apply for marketing specialist EOI.
> 
> ...



Looks like bad news for stream 2 hopefuls. Someone on another thread said they sent an enquiry and was told that there is no stream 2 this year.  

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...m-2-invitation-2017-18-a-28.html#post14593970


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spirecode said:


> guys now that nsw has released new sol for 2018/19 when will they start sendin invites
> mine is 190 nsw ss, 80 points includin 5 points and 189-75 points, onshore in sydney, 261313 date of eoi is 20th june


Should start anyday now

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ArtiSeh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking to apply for marketing specialist EOI.
> 
> ...


can i ask you what state are you looking to apply for and with how many points?


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

olmaza said:


> Looks like bad news for stream 2 hopefuls. Someone on another thread said they sent an enquiry and was told that there is no stream 2 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> can i ask you what state are you looking to apply for and with how many points?


from what i understand it's open for NSW, SA and northern territory with 70-75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArtiSeh said:


> olmaza said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like bad news for stream 2 hopefuls. Someone on another thread said they sent an enquiry and was told that there is no stream 2 this year.
> ...


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

Any other states with stream 2 option?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

islandgirl29 said:


> Any other states with stream 2 option?


SA special requirements...


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

newbienz said:


> ArtiSeh said:
> 
> 
> > Why don’t you also send an email to NSW ?
> ...


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Email


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> SA special requirements...


what are the special requirements for SA


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

ArtiSeh said:


> what are the special requirements for SA


basically its the 489 provisional visa. You will be eligible to apply for PR after you complete your obligations.


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

indman100 said:


> basically its the 489 provisional visa. You will be eligible to apply for PR after you complete your obligations.


Ok i will research more in to it.


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks I will read bit more about it. 

P.S. have just started my research


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Guys this is confirmed! All Stream 2 aspirants can explore 489 for now


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Its indeed a bad news for us with ANZSCO 261314 being removed from NSW.

I checked that now VIC is the only state nominating ANZSCO 261314.


I also read in another thread that if we are performing Automation Testing, we can get ACS Assessment for 261314 as well.
However, i am not sure if it will have positive outcome after nomination and ITA.

Also, 489 looks like a risky option to me, looking at the stringent rules being implemented this year onwards. Who knows, if we will be able to extend or apply for PR with such strict rules of 489.

Experts, please suggest what you think isthe best option now for above scenario!

Thanks in advance for your valuable feedbacks! Keep Rocking!


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Any Accountant here with 75 points submitted EOI for NSW to get 80 points and waiting??? On what points are they inviting accountants nowadays??


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
Need some guidance. 

I have my positive skill assessment for ANZSCO 224999 with 80 points including State sponsorship.
I have filed my updated EOI on 25th Oct.
Any idea is there a chance of getting an invite for NSW and how long will it take.
If any one of you got an invite on mentioned skill set in last one year¿
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

limmc said:


> I already have a positive assesment for 224990.
> I don't see any issue obtaining one for 139999.


Can you do skill assessment for 2 ANZCO🤔


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

pk1000 said:


> Not sure how things are going for ANZSCO 224999 in Stream 2. I have been waiting for NSW invite since last 3 months and still the wait is on.
> 
> Would be interested to know if others are also waiting for a positive news under this skill code.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Did you finally got an invite from NSW or you got ahead with SA. 

I am interested as I am on same skill code, and with same points. 

Thanks mate.


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Akram Ahamed said:


> Hi , I have applied n stream -2 for 224999 - INFORMATION AND ORGANISATION PROFESSIONALS NEC on 25th Jan-18 with 70 points including - SS.
> 
> How long will it take ?



Hi Akram,
Did you got an invite from NSW or you went ahead with some other state
Thanks mate.


----------

